# Kühlerleistung - keine Angabe der Wärmewiderstandes?



## IRadio (23. April 2013)

*Kühlerleistung - keine Angabe der Wärmewiderstandes?*

Hello to all,

bei allem, was ich hier über Kühler und Kühlung lese, und bei (fast) allen Produktempfehlungen für irgend etwas zum Thema Kühlung vermisse ich etwas: Die Angabe eines Wärmewiderstandes. (für jedes beteiligte Teil)

(Die Berechnungen zum Thema Wärmewiderstand kenne ich aus dem Bereich Leistungshalbleiter. Damit legt man Kühlkörpergrößen unter Einsatzbedingungen /passiv;aktiv; Umgebungstemperatur; halbleitertemperatur, Verlustleistung ..../ fest. Umgekehrt kann man damit sehr einfach planen, was für ein Kühlkörper nötig wäre, weil man nur beide Temperaturen sowie die Verlustleistung kennen muss.)

Woher kommt das? Ist das ungewohnt, unbekannt oder einfach nicht Usus?

Stattdessen findet man Lüfterdrehzahlen und Luftmengen......

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Dieser folgende Abschnitt wird regelmässig auf den aktuellen Stand aktualisiert, Erläuterungen im Thread.*
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Aus diese Thread hat sich eine Methode entwickelt, mit der man WLP, Kühler, seine Lüftung und die Gehäuselüftung ziemlich gut in ihren Wirkungen beurteilen kann, mt einigen wenigen einfachsten Versuchen.

Verwendet werden nur einfachste Berechnungen - abziehen von 2 Werten, und teilen, das sollte jeder können. Und noch etwas - der Versuch geht schneller als das lesen hier !!
*

Diese Versuchsschritte und ihre Auswertung sind nachfoldend beschrieben. Weiterhin gibt es eine Liste von bereits bekannten Fällen, mit denen man seine eigenen Werte vergleichen kann.

*Bitte erst die gesamte Anleitung lesen, dann machen !*

Wichtig: Es ist für einer ersten Versuch NICHT notwendig, den Rechner mit vollem OC / maximaler CPU-Verlustleistung laufen zu lassen! Der Versuch sollte so ausgelegt werden, dass die sicheren Temp-Werte nicht überschritten werden. Wenn während des Versuchs die sicheren Temps überschritten werde -> *Abbrechen* !
Dann entweder mit den bereits ermittelten Zahlen die WLP beurteilen (das geht dann schon).
Oder den Versuch mit verringerter Leistung wiederholen. 

*Versuchsbeschreibung* 

Benötigt: 
- HW Monitor oder vergleichbares Programm, (benötigt wird schnelle und zuverlässige Anzeige von CPUtemp und von der CPU (!) Verlustleistung)  

- Prime95 oder verglichbarer Vollast-Erzeuger. Typ ist egal, es interessiert nur die konstante Belasung, die er erzeuigen soll.


*Durchführung:*

Der Rechner sollte eine Weile (1/2 h) eingeschaltet sein, aber ohne Dauerlast wie Gaming oder so. Dabei soll er die Innentemperaturen erreichen, die er bei Leerlauf hat. 
Nun holt man sich Prime95 und HWmon so auf den Desktop, dass man beide Fenster gelchzeitig sehen kann.

a) Nun notiert man: 
- Cpu Core temp, einen Mittelwert aus den verschiedenen Anzeigen, (T_cpu_idle)
  (auch für alle weiteren Temps bildet man einen Mittelwert über die Cores)

- die CPU-Verlustleistung beim Idle (P_idle)

b) Nun startet man Prime. Man sieht, dass die Coretemp SPRUNGhaft steigt , und der erste feste Wert innerhalb von 2 Sekunden wird notiert(T_cpu_1), ausserdem die CPU-Verlustleistung, die nun anliegt (P_Last).

c) Man wird sehen, dass die Core-Temps langsam steigen. Prime laufen lassen, bis der Anstieg zum Stillstand gekommen ist. das sollte nach 5-15 Minuten der Fall sei. Jetzt die CPU-Temp notieren (T_cpu_2).

d) Prime abschalten. Die Core-Temp wird SPRUNGHAFT sinken, und wieder wird der Wert notiert, der sich binnen 2 Sekunden einstellt (T_CPU_3).  


*Auswertung*

*1) Kontrollrechnung:*

Die Differenzen der Temperaturen (T_cpu1 - T_cpu_idle) und (T_cpu3 - T_cpu_2) sollten (möglichst) gleich sein. Wenn das nicht so ist, stimmt etwas mit dem Messungsablauf oder den Temperaturanzeigen nicht, oder es wird durch andere Wärmequellen im Gehäuse verfäscht.


*2) CPU und Wärmeleitpaste*

Man berechnet (T_cpu1-Tcpu_idle)/(P_last - P_idle)
(In Worten : Die Differenz der Leistungen geteilt dirch die Differenz der Temperaturen 1. Sprung minus Idle)

Dabei sollte eine Zahl rauskommen, die irgendwo zwischen 0,1 und 0,3 liegen sollte. Das ist der Wärmewiderstand der CPU inklusive Wärmeleitpaste. Bei schlechter WLP liegt der Wert höher. Die Prozessoren (bzw. deren Anteil) verhalten sich unterschiedlich, man muss zur Beurteilung also den Proz.Typ kennen.

Vergleichswerte sind weiter unten gesammelt.
*Ich brauche Eure Werte !*



*3) Gehäuselüftung *
Eine Beurteilung der Gehäuselüftung bekommt man aus der Differenz zwischen (T_cpu3 - T_cpu_idle) .
Das ist in etwa die Erhöhung der Innentemperatur des Rechners, gemessen an der CPU-Oberfläche. 

Diese Differenz ist also die Temperatur differenz, um die die Innenluft des Gehäsues mitsamt seiner Komponenten wärmer geworden sind. Diese Differenz schlägt 1:1 auf die Core-Temp durch, wenn der Kühler seine Luft innen aus dem Gehäuse bezieht.

Wenn der Kühler seine Luft direkt von aussen bezieht oder aussen angebracht ist (Wasserkühler...) gilt das nicht !

Vorläufig würde ich für diese Temp-Differenz ein Limit von 10 Grad angeben - bei größeren Differenzen lohnt sich eine Verbesserung der Gehäuselüftung.
_(Update: Die Bewertung dieses Punkt 3 steht noch unter Kritik. Anscheinend ist die Temperatursituation durch andere Wärmequellen im Board so, das das Ergebnis nicht sehr aussagekräftig oder verfälscht ist. Es werde noch weitere Messergebnisse von euch gebraucht !)_


*4) (Luft)-Kühler und Gehäuselüftung (zusammen)*
Die Ergebnisse für Kühler mitsamt ihrer Eigenlüftung und der Gehäuselüftung sind immer vermischt (addiert). Wenn man also mit diesem Ergebnis nicht zufrieden ist, sollte man das Ergebnis der Gehäusebeurteilung mit ansehen und berücksichtigen

Je nachdem kann man den Versuch auch mit offenem Gehäuse wiederholen. Dann enthält das Kühlerergebnis (fast) nur noch den Anteil Kühler (mit seiner Lüftung).

Also: 
*Messung mit offenem Gehäuse -> Ergebnis gilt für Kühler mit Lüfter
Messung mit geschlossenem Gehäuse -> Ergebnis gilt für Kühler mit Lüfter und Gehäuselüftung zusammen. *

Berechnung:
Man berechnet (P_last - P_idle)/(T_cpu2-Tcpu_1)
(In Worten : Die Differenz der Leistungen geteilt durch die Differenz der Temperaturen 1. Sprung minus Idle)

Hier sollten Werte zwischen 0,1 ( Kühler/Lüfter allein/Gehäuse offen) und 0,2 (Kühler/Lüfter mit Gehäuse/Gehäuse geschlossen) herauskommen.

Man kann aber auch die Temperaturdifferenz selbst betrachten, und diese mit den Anteil des Gehäuses vergleichen.

(T_cpu2-Tcpu_1) ist die Temperaturdifferenz, die sich der Kühler + Gehäuse (nur Kühler, wenn Gehäuse offen) reinzieht. 


Genauere Werte müssen noch gesammelt werden! 



*Vergleichswerte*

*1) Wärmewiderstand CPU und WLP *
Hier sind Vergleichswerte gesammelt, die ich entweder selbst ermittelt habe, oder von Versuchen, die von teilnehmern in diesem Thread stammen.

Liegen eure Werte DEUTLICH (mehr als 0,1) höher, müsste man die WLP-*Ausführung* überprüfen.

*Ob sich verschiedene WLP bei guter Ausführung unterscheiden lassen, ist noch nicht bekannt ! Dazu brauche ich mehr Werte von Euch! 
Ich erwarte Unterschiede zwischen "schlechter und guter WLP" ( bei GUTER Ausführung ) kleiner als 0,05 !!*

*Bisher ermittelte Werte:*
Prozessor   Wärmewiderstand (inkl. WLP-Übergang)
I7 3930     0,17
I7 2600     0,21
I7 3770     0,27


*Liefert mir Eure Werte, mit den Daten der Temperaturen, der Leistung, und dem Fabrikat von WLP und Kühler und dem Typ der CPU! *

Format:
*Nickname - CPUtyp - Leistungsdifferenz - IdleTemp - 1. Temp - 2. Temp - offen/geschlossen - Kühlertyp*


Athlon1000TB - Intel Core2Quad Q8200 @2800MHz/1.13V - 48.88W-5.60W=43.28W - Idle 35°C - T_cpu_1 43,75°C - T_cpu_2 51,50°C - T_cpu_3 44,25°C - Gehäuse offen - Arctic Cooling Freezer Xtreme

Athlon1000TB - Intel Core2Quad Q8200 @2800MHz/1.13V - 48.88W-5.60W=43.28W - Idle 37°C - T_cpu_1 45,25°C - T_cpu_2 53,50°C - T_cpu_3 46,75°C - Gehäuse geschlossen - Arctic Cooling Freezer Xtreme
(Post Nr 87)


----------



## Icedaft (23. April 2013)

*AW: Kühlerleistung - keine Angabe der Wärmewiderstandes?*

Das würde einen DAU sowieso und die meisten "Normal-User" glaube ich ein wenig überfordern, wenn Sie den passenden Kühler jetzt mittels Wärmekoeffizienten/Wärmewiderstand und sonstigen Faktoren "errechnen" müßten (einschließlich mir...).


----------



## IRadio (23. April 2013)

*AW: Kühlerleistung - keine Angabe der Wärmewiderstandes?*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Das würde einen DAU sowieso und die meisten "Normal-User" glaube ich ein wenig überfordern, wenn Sie den passenden Kühler jetzt mittels Wärmekoeffizienten/Wärmewiderstand und sonstigen Faktoren "errechnen" müßten (einschließlich mir...).


Nö. Eigentlich nicht.

Es ist wirklich so unglaublich einfach, dass man sich besser damit beschäftigen sollte. 

Der maximale Aufwand ist ein Dreisatz, wenn man an  der falsche Ecke anfängt. (und eine Addition und dann eine Multiplikation, wenn man richtig anfängt).

Wer das nicht kann, dem könnte man noch ein Nomogramm machen.

(Und der Vorteil wäre, dass man sich wirklich klar darüber wird, welche Maßnahme was bringt......)


----------



## IRadio (24. April 2013)

*AW: Kühlerleistung - keine Angabe der Wärmewiderstandes?*

Na, der Ansturm ist ja überwältigend.....

Ich werde mal ganz einfache Grundlagen und ein kleines Beispiel machen, vielleicht weckt das doch das Interesse.

(Ich werde das ganz allgemeinverständlich beschreiben und möglichst auf "richtige" Formeln ganz verzichten)

Die Formel zur Berechnung von Wärmewiderstand, Temperatur und übertragener Leistung ist praktisch gleich zum Ohmschen Gesetz:

Elektrischer Strom = Elektrische Spannung mal Widerstand

wird zu

Wärmestrom = Differenztemperatur mal Wärmewiderstand. 

(Das ist - tatsächlich - schon alles. Das ist weder schwierig, noch ein Geheimnis, und wird heutzutage schon als Standardkalkulation bei Dämmstoffen angewendet : bei denen ist der Wärmedurchgang (Wärmestrom in Watt) pro Grad und Fläche angegeben.)

Das schöne ist nun, dass man die "Wärmewiderstände" auf dem Weg der Wärme (von der CPU nach draussen zur Luft) einfach addieren kann. Da gibt es:
- einen Widerstand vom Core zur Chipoberfläche
- einen Widerstand für den Übergang Chipoberfläche nach Kühleroberfläche
- einen Widerstand von der Kühleroberfläche zur Luft 

(jeden dieser "Summenwiderstände" kann man natürlich in einzelne Teile unterscheiden und getrennt betrachten, das machen wir aber später, wen es Interessierte gibt....) 

Noch zur Erläuterung der beiden anderen Werte: 

- "Wärmestrom" ist direkt unsere Verlustleistung, die wir abführen wollen. Das liegt daran, dass der Wärmewiderstand direkt die Einheit Grad/Watt hat.....
- "Differenztemperatur" ist immer die Differenz der betreffenden Temperaturen. 

Am besten machen wir jetzt einfach ein Beispiel. ( Die Zahlen sind - wenigstens halbwegs - richtig, so wie ich sie selbst rückwärts aus meinen Temperaturen und Daten ermittelt habe. Genauer machen wir das später) 

Mein 2600 K läuft zur zeit noch mit Standardkühler.

Der Wärmewiderstand eines 2600 K ist (vielleicht - ungefähr)
Rth_CO = 0,2 Grad/Watt (R = Widerstand, th = thermisch, CS = Core nach Oberfläche)

Der Wärmewiderstand des Übergang zum Kühlkörper ist (ungefähr)

Rth_OO = 0,1 Grad/Watt ( Oberfläche zu Oberfläche) 

Und mein Standard-Kühlkörper hat etwa 

Rth_OL  = 0,4 Grad/Watt (chip-Kühlerfläche zu Luft)

Jeden diese einzelnen Werte kann ich nun einfach mit der übertragenen (Wärme)Leistung multiplizieren (ich nehme mal die bequeme Zahl 50 Watt)

Die Differenz zwischen Core-temp und Chipobefläche-temp ist 50 (Watt) mal 0,2 (Grad/Watt) = 10 (Grad) (Differenz)
(und so weiter)

Aber es geht auch schneller, ich muss nicht jeden dieser Werte einzeln ausrechnen:

Man addiert einfach die Wärmewiderstände (0,2 + 0,1 + 0,4 = 0,7) und bekommt einen Wert

Rth_CL = 0,7 Grad/Watt ( Rth von Core zu Luft)

Also, schwierig ist das bisher wohl nicht, aber was nützt das? Der Knall kommt jetzt!

Mit diesem Wert - und mit der Leistung, die verbraten wird und abgeführt werde soll, könnt ihr jetzt (beinahe) direkt dir Coretemp berechnen, die ihr (bei der Leistung) zu erwarten habt.

Wobei die Formel euch eine DIFFERENZtemp liefert - man muss eine Lufttemp annehmen, die ich jetzt einmal zu 30
 Grad annehme - das Innere des wohlig geheizten Rechners, der ständig frische "kalte" Luft von draussen dazumischt. 

Jetzt sind wir bereit zur Berechnung der zu erwartenden Coretemp: (das sind  jetzt echte Zahlen meines 2600K)

(Aktuelle Leistung bei Multi 3,5) 60 Watt  mal 0,7 (der Wärmegesamtwiderstand) ergibt 42 Grad Differenz

dazu addieren wir die Lufttemp 25 und erhalten 73 Grad Coretemp (das ist bei mir genauso).

Und was ist, wenn ich durch sanftes OC (multi 38) die Leistung auf 70 Watt erhöhe ?

Ganz einfach 70 * 0,7 = 49 , plus die 30 Grad sind 79 Grad coretemp. (das stimmt fast mit meinen werten überein) 

Und wenn ich das nun senken will?

2 Möglichkeiten 
- ich senke die Lufttemperatur
- ich verkleinere den Wärmewiderstand meines Kühlkörpers.

Machen wir mal das zweite - ich kaufe einen Kühlkörper mit 0,2 Grad/Watt, dann sieht das so aus:

60 Watt mal 0,5 (=,2 + 0,1 + 0,2) ergibt 30 Grad Differenz, plus 30 (luft) sind 60 Grad. Das ist angenehm

und 70 Watt mal 0,5 = 35 plus die Luft sind dann 65 Grad. Immer noch angenehm.

------------------
Versteht ihr jetzt, warum es interessant wäre, einfach mal den Wärmewiderstand der Kühlkörper zu kennen ?

(Tja, und leider entzaubert das auch die ganze Diskussion - für welchen Fall kann ich welchen Kühler nehmen....) 

Und jetzt bin ich gespannt...... was ihr so dazu sagt.

------------------

Zuletzt noch ein paar Links (aber nur zum Querlesen gedacht, oder als weiterführende Info):
Wärmewiderstand

Wärmeleitfähigkeit

Kühlkörper
(da ist sogar ein PC-WAKÜ als Bild drin)

Und ein Berechnungsbeispiel aus dem Leistungshalbleiterbereich:
mosfetkiller.de • Thema anzeigen - Berechnung von Kühlkörpern


----------



## Uter (24. April 2013)

*AW: Kühlerleistung - keine Angabe der Wärmewiderstandes?*

Spontan sehe ich v.a. das Problem, dass mit festen Deltas gerechnet wird. Das ist richtig, wenn die Wärmeabgabefläche zur Luft unendlich groß wird oder der Luftdurchsatz der Lüfter unendlich hoch wird. Beides ist bei Luftkühlern nicht gegeben, folglich ist die Kühlleistung nicht nur vom Aufbau des Kühlers abhängig, sondern v.a. auch von dem Lüfter. Dieser wird aber i.d.R. geregelt, deshalb kann man keine (einfache) allgemeingültige Formel aufstellen. 

Bei guten CPU-Wasserkühlern sieht die Sache anders aus: 
Die Wärmekapazität des Wassers ist so groß und der Durchfluss in 99,99% der Fälle groß genug, dass man Grenzschichten nahezu vernachlässigen kann und die Wassertemperatur als praktisch konstant ansehen kann. Trotzdem wird dieser Wert auch dort nicht angeben. Das könnte daran liegen, dass man die Werte nicht so einfach bestimmen kann (die Wakü-Firmen sind ja auch nicht so groß) bzw. wenn sie sie angeben könnten, dann wären sie wohl wie alle Herstellerangaben mit Vorsicht zu genießen. Abgesehen davon spielen in der Leistungsklasse aktueller CPU-Wasserkühler andere Faktoren eine größere Rolle, v.a. der Anpressdruck und die Form der Oberfläche des IHS.


----------



## IRadio (24. April 2013)

*AW: Kühlerleistung - keine Angabe der Wärmewiderstandes?*



Uter schrieb:


> Spontan sehe ich v.a. das Problem, dass mit festen Deltas gerechnet wird.


Nun, hier gins erstmal darum, die Völlige Einfachheit der Rechnung darzustellen.


Uter schrieb:


> Das ist richtig, wenn die Wärmeabgabefläche zur Luft unendlich groß wird oder der Luftdurchsatz der Lüfter unendlich hoch wird.


Das ist NICHT richtig.


Uter schrieb:


> Beides ist bei Luftkühlern nicht gegeben, folglich ist die Kühlleistung nicht nur vom Aufbau des Kühlers abhängig, sondern v.a. auch von dem Lüfter.


Das IST selbstverständlich richtig.


Uter schrieb:


> Dieser wird aber i.d.R. geregelt, deshalb kann man keine (einfache) allgemeingültige Formel aufstellen.


Naja, man könte eine Abhängigkeit von der Lüfterdrehhzahl aufstellen, aber eigentlich braucht man das garnicht.
Von Interesse für alle User ist im Sinne der Berechnung die maximale Leistung (bzw. der beste Wärmewiderstand), den der Kühler erreichen kann. 
Das sich das mit Senkung der Lüfterdrehzahl runterregeln lässt, ist selbstverständlich und dient dann der Geräuschsenkung und dem verringerten Staubeintrag in die Lüfter.



Uter schrieb:


> Bei guten CPU-Wasserkühlern sieht die Sache anders aus:
> Die Wärmekapazität des Wassers ist so groß und der Durchfluss in 99,99% der Fälle groß genug, dass man Grenzschichten nahezu vernachlässigen kann und die Wassertemperatur als praktisch konstant ansehen kann.


Ich habe das noch nicht nachgerechnet. Ich gehe aber davon aus, dass das wohl richti ist, oder durch genügenden Wasserdurchfluss erreicht werden kann.


Uter schrieb:


> Trotzdem wird dieser Wert auch dort nicht angeben. Das könnte daran liegen, dass man die Werte nicht so einfach bestimmen kann (die Wakü-Firmen sind ja auch nicht so groß) bzw. wenn sie sie angeben könnten, dann wären sie wohl wie alle Herstellerangaben mit Vorsicht zu genießen.


Das ist eine hoffnungsvolle Vermutung, ich sehe das etwas trockener. 
Ich hätte das in weiteren Posts diskutieren wollen, also deute ich das mal hier an: 
Bei einer Wakü wird man zwe teile getrennt berücksichtigen können: Den Chipkühler und den Radiator.

Beim Chipkühler (ihr habt das in Euren Threads wunderbar zusammengestellt) wird man für ereichen des Wärmewiderstands einen bestimmten Durchfluss erreichen müssen. Das isses schon.

Beim Radiator wird man die Luftdurchflussmenge als Parameter haben.... auch nicht sehr schwierig.

Wenn man das Messen wollte - es wäre ziemlich einfach. Wer sagt denn, dass man das auf einem Prozessor machen muss ? 
Eib chipgroßer Kupferblock, Temperaturmessung drin, ein Hiezwiderstand und dan Dämmaterial drumrum. 
Heizleistung eingestellt, Temperatur gemessen und Lufttemperatur bestimmt.
Also echt, das baut man mit Bordmitteln aus Geräten zusammen, die man für unter 200 Eu bei Conrad bekommt. Da ist noch nichtmal ne kalibrierung nötig. um wenigstens halbwegs aussagekräftige zahlen zu bekommen. 



Uter schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon spielen in der Leistungsklasse aktueller CPU-Wasserkühler andere Faktoren eine größere Rolle, v.a. der Anpressdruck und die Form der Oberfläche des IHS.


Ja, jetzt wechselst du in den durchaus interessanten Bereich des Wärmeübergangs Chip-Kühler mit der Geheimwissenschaft der Wärmeleitpaste. Das IST wichtig, das kann man aus allen Anleitungen zur richtigen Durchführung auch rauslesen. 

Wenn wir da beim Wakü-Kühler selbst bleiben. könnte man für den eine unangenehm glasklare Zahl angeben - wie gesagt, die Zerstörung aller Gefühlswerte durch harte Fakten.


----------



## Icedaft (24. April 2013)

*AW: Kühlerleistung - keine Angabe der Wärmewiderstandes?*

Ich habe mir mal den Spass gemacht und bei Geizhals einige Kühler unter die Lupe genommen:

Einzig und allein BeQuiet hat hier die maximale Wärmeabgabe angegeben auf der Homepage.

be quiet! Leise Netzteile & Kühlungsprodukte für Ihren PC


----------



## Uter (24. April 2013)

*AW: Kühlerleistung - keine Angabe der Wärmewiderstandes?*



IRadio schrieb:


> Nun, hier gins erstmal darum, die Völlige Einfachheit der Rechnung darzustellen.


Mir ging es nur darum zu zeigen, dass es eben nicht immer so einfach ist. 



IRadio schrieb:


> Das ist NICHT richtig.


Imo schon. Wenn meine Angaben nicht zutreffen, dann verändert sich das Delta in dem Kühler durch das Erwärmen der Luft u.U. in einer relevant mächtigen Grenzschicht im Kühler so sehr, dass die Rechnung nicht mehr so einfach ist. 



IRadio schrieb:


> Naja, man könte eine Abhängigkeit von der Lüfterdrehhzahl aufstellen, aber eigentlich braucht man das garnicht.


Doch, denn...



IRadio schrieb:


> Von Interesse für alle User ist im Sinne der Berechnung die maximale Leistung (bzw. der Beste Wärmewiderstand), den der Kühler erreichen kann.
> Das sich das mit Senkung der Lüfterdrehzahl runterregeln lässt, ist selbstverständlich und dient dann der Geräuschsenkung und dem Verringerten Staubeintrag in die Lüfter.


Die max. Leistung ist nicht immer am Wichtigsten. Wenn Kühler A mit einem 2000rpm Lüfter besser kühlt als Kühler B, dann heißt das noch lange nicht, dass Kühler B nicht mit 1000rpm deutlich besser kühlen kann als Kühler A mit dem gleichen Lüfter. Man brächte mindestens einen Verlauf über die Drehzahl (am besten mit Referenzlüftern, falls man die Lüfter tauschen möchte). Noch schwieriger wird es bei unterschiedlichen Lüftergrößen. 



IRadio schrieb:


> Ich habe das noch nicht nachgerechnet. Ich gehe aber davon aus, dass das wohl richti ist, oder durch genügenden Wasserdurchfluss erreicht werden kann.


Das ist bei guten Kühlern schon bei sehr geringem Durchfluss richtig.



IRadio schrieb:


> Bei einer Wakü wird man zwe teile getrennt berücksichtigen können: Den Chipkühler und den Radiator.


Genau.



IRadio schrieb:


> Beim Chipkühler (ihr habt das in Euren Threads wunderbar zusammengestellt) wird man für ereichen des Wärmewiderstands einen bestimmten Durchfluss erreichen müssen. Das isses schon.


Ich hab bewusst nur von CPU-Kühlern gesprochen. Bei anderen Kühlern sieht die Situation anders aus. Ein bestimmter Durchfluss ist es nicht. Die CPU-Kühler skalieren i.d.R. schon mit sehr wenig Durchfluss sehr gut (aber nicht alle gleich gut - hier gibt es wieder ein Problem, man müsste trotzdem bei jedem Durchfluss messen).



IRadio schrieb:


> Beim Radiator wird man die Luftdurchflussmenge als Parameter haben.... auch nicht sehr schwierig.


Doch, ähnlich wie bei Luftkühlern.



IRadio schrieb:


> Wenn man das Messen wollte - es wäre ziemlich einfach. Wer sagt denn, dass man das auf einem Prozessor machen muss ?
> Eib chipgroßer Kupferblock, Temperaturmessung drin, ein Hiezwiderstand und dan Dämmaterial drumrum.
> Heizleistung eingestellt, Temperatur gemessen und Lufttemperatur bestimmt.
> Also echt, das baut man mit Bordmitteln aus Geräten zusammen, die man für unter 200 Eu bei Conrad bekommt. Da ist noch nichtmal ne kalibrierung nötig. um wenigstens halbwegs aussagekräftige zahlen zu bekommen.


Der Kupferblock müsste ähnlich groß sein wie der Chip (und im Idealfall einen vergleichbaren Heatspreader haben), da die Kühlleistung auch von der Wärmeverteilung im Kühler abhängig ist - hier ist das nächste Problem, jede CPU Architektur ist anders.
Die Lufttemperatur wär dabei völlig egal, was hier wichtig ist, ist die Wassertemperatur. 



IRadio schrieb:


> Ja, jetzt wechselst du in den durchaus interessanten Bereich des Wärmeübergangs Chip-Kühler mit der Geheimwissenschaft der Wärmeleitpaste. Das IST wichtig, das kann man aus allen Anleitungen zur richtigen Durchführung auch rauslesen.


Ja, aber hier wird i.d.R. die Wärmeleitfähigkeit angegeben und die ist für WLP neben der Verarbeitbarkeit das wichtigste Merkmal. Letztere berücksichtigt deine Rechnung leider auch nicht.


----------



## IRadio (25. April 2013)

*AW: Kühlerleistung - keine Angabe der Wärmewiderstandes?*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Ich habe mir mal den Spass gemacht und bei Geizhals einige Kühler unter die Lupe genommen:
> 
> Einzig und allein BeQuiet hat hier die maximale Wärmeabgabe angegeben auf der Homepage.
> 
> be quiet! Leise Netzteile & Kühlungsprodukte für Ihren PC


 
Danke für den Tip. Ich habs nachgesehen - bei dem Falle deines Links steht "bis zu 220 W TDP". Das ist zwar mehr als nichts, entspricht aber einer Angabe wie (auf die Frage eines planenden Urlaubers) "die Tagestemperatur in Deutschland ist bis zu 34 Grad".

Wenn du oben die Simpelrechnung verfolgt hast, hast du schon gesehen, das es selbst da 2 Haupt-Einflussgrößen gibt: den Kühler und die Eingangstemperatur. Und selbst mit der obigen Simpel-Rechnung kommt man direkt auf zu erwartende Core-temps und kann sicn entscheiden, ob das genehm ist oder nicht.

Ich werde das im nächsten Beitrag genauer aufdröseln - es kommt nämlich noch besser. Und es wird, das erwarte ich, viele der "Regeln" sehr einfach erklären und fassbar machen, die ich überall in euren tollen Tutorials gefunden habe. 


Dies bezog sich auf Luftkühler


Uter schrieb:


> Imo schon. Wenn meine Angaben nicht zutreffen, dann verändert sich das Delta in dem Kühler durch das Erwärmen der Luft u.U. in einer relevant mächtigen Grenzschicht im Kühler so sehr, dass die Rechnung nicht mehr so einfach ist.



Uter, du beginnst einer wunderbare Diskussion darüber, die vollkommen richtig ist. Natürlich wollte ich das im Einführungsbeispiel nicht unterbringen. Ich will ja nicht sagen, dass das EINFACH ist. Aber man kann es in einige wenige, fassbare Teile unterteilen, die dann mehr oder weniger gut abwägbar sind. 

Nur als Beispiel, für einen gegebenen Luftkühler würde ich folgendes sagen:
- die Kupferfläche unten und der Kontakt der Heatpipes habe ein gut abschätzbares Rth. 
- Der Weg durch die Heatpipesebenso, letzlich wird (vielleicht) die Zahl der Pipes entscheidend sein
- Im Bereich der Luft wirs interessant. Nur als Beispiel - wenn  die Luftmenge so gross ist, das die Luft nur um - sagen wir - 1 Grad erwärmt wird, dann dürftest du bei der maximalen Leistung, oder besser : beim minimalen Rth angelangt sein. Dann passt meine obige Rechnung. Und was sit, wenn nun die Luftmege halbiert wird?  Die Luft wird um 2 Grad erwärmt, und das wirkt "wie" eine Lufttemperatur, die sich um 1/2 Grad erhöht hat. Und das geht dann direkt zur CPU durch. Alles andere bleibt nämlich konstant.... Und bei 1/4 der Luftmenge wärs nur 1 1/2 Grad mehr......

Du siehst, das interessante wird sein, welches Ergebnis dabei rauskommt. Und schon nach diesen einfachsten Überschlagsrechnungen erwarte ich einiges sehr erstaunliches.

Und wer in diese Details nicht einsteigen wollte, könnte Zahlen erhalte der Art "bei der Durchflussmene den Rth".
Das wäre VIEL aussagekräftiger als die jetzt verfügbaren Daten.



Uter schrieb:


> Die max. Leistung ist nicht immer am Wichtigsten. Wenn Kühler A mit einem 2000rpm Lüfter besser kühlt als Kühler B, dann heißt das noch lange nicht, dass Kühler B nicht mit 1000rpm deutlich besser kühlen kann als Kühler A mit dem gleichen Lüfter. Man brächte mindestens einen Verlauf über die Drehzahl (am besten mit Referenzlüftern, falls man die Lüfter tauschen möchte). Noch schwieriger wird es bei unterschiedlichen Lüftergrößen.


Gut, einverstanden. Betrachten wir die naximal mögliche und die "bequem mögliche" "Kühlleistung" beide als interessante Parameter. 
Aber schon die Simpelbetrachtung, die ich gerade gemacht habe, könnte für High-End-Kühler bedeuten, dass deren "Kühlleistung" erst bei sehr niedrigen Drehzahlen überhaupt (signifikant) abnimmt. 

Nur um dir da auch ein Ball zuzuspielen - man müsste sich mal fragen, ob die Kennlinie des PWM-Regelkreises bei der Gesamtbetrachtung einbezogen werden muss (oder ob sie letztlich sogar die Hauptrolle dabei spielt, wie sich ein Kühler im Teillastbetrieb verhält) 


Das folgende Bezog sich aufs Wasser:


Uter schrieb:


> Ich hab bewusst nur von CPU-Kühlern gesprochen. Bei anderen Kühlern sieht die Situation anders aus. Ein bestimmter Durchfluss ist es nicht. Die CPU-Kühler skalieren i.d.R. schon mit sehr wenig Durchfluss sehr gut (aber nicht alle gleich gut - hier gibt es wieder ein Problem, man müsste trotzdem bei jedem Durchfluss messen).


Um was bedeutet in diesem Zusammenhang "skalieren" ?

Ich habe in euren Tuts Details über die Wakü-CPU-Adapter gelesen. Das ist ja schon richtige komplexe Strömungstechnik, die dort benutzt wird. Solche Kühler werden in hohem Maße von einer genügenden (oder richtigen) Durchflussmenge abhängig sein.
Aber entsprechend deinem Vorschlag müsste man nun 2 Betrachtungen machen - welches Rth erreiche ich maximal (und bei welchem Durchfluss), und welches Verhalten habe ich bei verringertem Durchfluss. Denkt mal ans Auto - das ist wie mit dem Drehmoment - "Zieht das Ding von unten raus", oder läufts nur ab einem bestimmten Durchfluss halbwegs gut ?  Auch das wäre eine ganz einfache Kennlinie, bei der man Sinn ( oder Unsinn) erhöhter Mengen Wasser viel klarer Bestimmen könnte - denke an das obige Simpelbeispiel. 

Das bezog sich auf meinen Vorschlag zur Messung mit einem "Heizer" statt mit einer CPU:


Uter schrieb:


> Der Kupferblock müsste ähnlich groß sein wie der Chip (und im Idealfall einen vergleichbaren Heatspreader haben), da die Kühlleistung auch von der Wärmeverteilung im Kühler abhängig ist - hier ist das nächste Problem, jede CPU Architektur ist anders.
> Die Lufttemperatur wär dabei völlig egal, was hier wichtig ist, ist die Wassertemperatur.


Man könnte verschiedene Wege gehen:
- Man nimmt das Oberteil einer CPU und setzt eine Heizung drunter, die dem Die entspricht, dann hat man den kompletten Heatspreader simuliert. Dann passen die Ergebnisse genau zu einer CPU.

- Man nimmt als Referenz die Oberfläche einer (grossen) CPU, oder einfach eine Referenzfläche (Say 3*3 cm) Dann sind alle Kühlerdaten erstmal vergleichbar, aber man müsste jeder CPU einen kleinen Korrektur-Rth zuordnen. Wo wäre das Problem?

Und dann würde man nämlich erst dem CPU-Wakü sein Rth zuordnen, dann bestimmt man das Rth des Radiators getrennt - und schon kann jeder nach Lust un Laune kombinieren und kann - mit allereinfachsten Mitteln - wenigstens halbwegs genau vorhersagen, wie sein Aufbau sich verhält.

Übrigens kommt dabei wahrscheinlich (wers durchdacht hat, hat es schon gemerkt) heraus, dass die Lufttemp einer der herausragenden Parameter ist, mit dem größten Einflussfaktor (jedenfalls im High-End-bereicht, wo alles andere ausgeknautuscht ist).

Und, natürlich, du hast es auch angedeutet, man würde bei Wasser den CPU-Kühler und den Radiator getrennt betrachten. Und dann ist die Wasssertemp m Wege der Rth-Betrachtung tatsächlich egal - die ergibt sich....

Zum Wärmeübergang:


Uter schrieb:


> Ja, aber hier wird i.d.R. die Wärmeleitfähigkeit angegeben und die ist für WLP neben der Verarbeitbarkeit das wichtigste Merkmal. Letztere berücksichtigt deine Rechnung leider auch nicht.


Das der Wärmeübergang eine große Unbekannte ist, sieht man schon an der Unzahl der Ratschläge, wie mans richtig macht.

Aber was ist erreichbar, wenn mans richtig macht ? das könnte man messen, angeben und gleich PLANERISCH berücksichtigen. 

Übrigens, dies speziell an Uter: (imho)
Natürlich kann ich einen Luftkühler so betrachten bzw. vermessen, dass ich mit "unendlicher" Luftmenge rechne. Dann bekomme ich das niedrigst mögliche Rth bzw die geringste Differenztemp für den Kühler (Denn nur DAS ist exakt).
Ich kann ihn aber auch einfach mit einer Lüfterbestückung (deren wichtigster Parameter die Luftmenge sein dütfte) vermessen - dan bekomme ich Daten DIESER Konfiguration. Naja, und die brauche ich, wenn ich ihn so benutze, oder ?

Ich könnte aber auch einfach eine Kurve angeben - Rth in Abhängigkeit von der Luftmenge (wäre noch ein machbarer Messaufwand). Dann könnte ich jede gewünschte Lüfter-Kühler-Kombination (wenigstens nach den Papierdaten) auf ihre Eigenschaften vorhersagen - und das wäre WIRKLICH mehr als das, was man heute tut oder kann. 
Übrigens müsste man die Kurve Rth/Luftmenge halöbwegs richtig sogar rechnen können - oben im Text ist das im Prinzip schon angesprochen:  

bei verringerter Luftmenge -> größere Differenztemp Ein zu aAusgang -> erhöhte Mitteltemp -> Erhöhung Rth

bekommt man schon etwas, was der Wirklichkeit genügend nahe sein dürfte.

------------

Um diesen Rundumschlag abzuschliessen - Selbst das Ergebnis einer Köpf-Aktion könnte man halbwegs verständlich vorhersagen - oder in einer Planung berücksichtigen.

So, ich hoffe, es hat noch einer bis hierher mitgelesen......


----------



## Icedaft (25. April 2013)

*AW: Kühlerleistung - keine Angabe der Wärmewiderstandes?*

State of the art sind IMHO momentan folgenden Kühler:

https://geizhals.at/de/thermalright-silver-arrow-sb-e-special-edition-a845340.html

https://geizhals.at/de/prolimatech-genesis-kuehlkoerper-a615766.html

https://geizhals.at/de/phanteks-ph-tc14pe-bk-schwarz-a757982.html

https://geizhals.at/de/noctua-nh-d14-se2011-a720143.html

https://geizhals.at/de/ekl-alpenfoehn-k2-84000000057-a686651.html

https://geizhals.at/de/be-quiet-dark-rock-pro-2-bk017-a770313.html

https://geizhals.at/de/scythe-mugen-3-rev-b-scmg-3100-a709844.html

https://geizhals.at/de/thermalright-hr-02-macho-rev-a-bw-a830474.html

Meiner Meinung nach alles Kühler die ausreichen sollten um einen Ivy ohne OC im Semi-Passiv Betrieb laufen zu lassen.

Mach doch mal ein schönes Round-Up der Titanen und zeige mal auf, ob die theoretischen Annahmen mit den Praxiswerten einhergehen...


----------



## exa (25. April 2013)

*AW: Kühlerleistung - keine Angabe der Wärmewiderstandes?*

Wie uter schon anmerkte, ist es in der Praxis eben nicht so einfach, das ganze zu berechnen, und der Aufwand lohnt nicht, wenn ein 0815 User es nicht versteht... 

Genau das gleiche ist es in der Elektrotechnik... es ist eben nicht nur U=RxI, das gilt nur für sehr einfache Fälle, schon bei relativ einfachen Abweichungen kommt man da in Mathematik, und vor allem in Verständnisfragen, die erst in einem Fachstudium richtig geklärt werden...

Genauso bei deinem Beispiel, welches du nur so einfach berechnen kannst, weil du Werte als fix annimmst. Es gibt aber sehr viele Größen die variabel sind und voneinander abhängig...

Rw vom Chip zum IHS, Rw vom IHS zum Kühler, Lufttemperatur ist nicht konstant, und hängt von anderen Bauteilen ab, Die Wärmeentwicklung ist lastabhängig, Die Lüfterdrehzahl ist nicht konstant, Die Lüftergröße ist variabel etc etc...

Von daher reicht es auch einfach, dass die Hersteller wissen wie viel Watt TDP ein Prozessor hat, und die meisten Kühler sind ja auch dementsprechend sehr viel größer als das notwendige.

Deine Berechnungen sind was für Kühler/Silentfreaks, und selbst die werden einfach ein wenig rumexperimentieren oder PCGH lesen, anstatt was zu berechnen, was nachher 5° daneben liegt.


----------



## Icedaft (25. April 2013)

*AW: Kühlerleistung - keine Angabe der Wärmewiderstandes?*

Ich denke die Berechnungen sind wohl eher für diese Kühlertypen geeignet:

https://geizhals.at/de/?cat=cpucooler&xf=823_Passiv#xf_top

Speziell dieser sticht hervor:

https://geizhals.at/de/nofan-cr-95c-icepipe-a696680.html


----------



## IRadio (25. April 2013)

*AW: Kühlerleistung - keine Angabe der Wärmewiderstandes?*



exa schrieb:


> Wie uter schon anmerkte, ist es in der Praxis eben nicht so einfach, das ganze zu berechnen, und der Aufwand lohnt nicht, wenn ein 0815 User es nicht versteht...
> 
> Genau das gleiche ist es in der Elektrotechnik... es ist eben nicht nur U=RxI, das gilt nur für sehr einfache Fälle, schon bei relativ einfachen Abweichungen kommt man da in Mathematik, und vor allem in Verständnisfragen, die erst in einem Fachstudium richtig geklärt werden...


Verzeih mir, dass ich nicht deiner Meinung bin, So kompliziert und verschieden sind die Fälle nämlich auch nicht.
Siehe weiter unten.
Was ich aber imho selbst mit dem Simpelbesipiel schon zeigen konnte (oder als nächstes herausarbeite): Wo ist das POTENTIAL von Kühlerverbesserungen, und was BEWIRKT das im Coretemp schlussendlich.  


exa schrieb:


> Genauso bei deinem Beispiel, welches du nur so einfach berechnen kannst, weil du Werte als fix annimmst. Es gibt aber sehr viele Größen die variabel sind und voneinander abhängig...



Das Rth der CPu selbst ist schonmal fix. (bis auf den Fall des Köpfens).
Das Rth des Wärmeübergangs ist zwar nicht ganz fix, aber die Unterschiede werden marginal sein (das zeige ich in den folgenden Posts)
Das Rth der Kühler ist ein bischen variabel - aber man kann die fälle etwas generalisieren. (auch darauf will ich noch eingehen. 



exa schrieb:


> Rw vom Chip zum IHS, Rw vom IHS zum Kühler, Lufttemperatur ist nicht konstant, und hängt von anderen Bauteilen ab, Die Wärmeentwicklung ist lastabhängig, Die Lüfterdrehzahl ist nicht konstant, Die Lüftergröße ist variabel etc etc...


Das sieht komplizierter aus als es ist. Die Lufttemp ist nicht konstaht, aber einer der wichtigsten Faktoren.... Wer misst das denn schon nach, wenn er mit der leistung seines Kühlers nicht zufrieden ist ? Jetzt wird er es vielleicht tun, bevor er im katalog nach etwas anderem blättert ?

Und was Lüfterdrehzahlen oder größe bewirken - lass uns über die Luftmenge reden. Die Größe oder  Drehzahl ist dafür wurst (aber beeinflusst das Geräusch).



exa schrieb:


> Von daher reicht es auch einfach, dass die Hersteller wissen wie viel Watt TDP ein Prozessor hat, und die meisten Kühler sind ja auch dementsprechend sehr viel größer als das notwendige.


imho eben nicht. Siehe meine nächsten Berechnungen. das ist - imho - sogar der Völlig falsche Ansatz.


exa schrieb:


> Deine Berechnungen sind was für Kühler/Silentfreaks, und selbst die werden einfach ein wenig rumexperimentieren oder PCGH lesen, anstatt was zu berechnen, was nachher 5° daneben liegt.


Also, wenn es nur 5 Grad danebenliegt, ist es imho vollkommen erfolgreich. 
und dafür genügd - imho - für den Common Joe die Addition von 3 Wärmewiderständen wie in meinem Simpelbeispiel. 
Und für den High-Ender weniger als 10.

Letztlich - Zusätzlich - geht es auch nicht nur um das absolute Ergebnis in Grad. Du kannst anhand der zahlen nämlich auch schauen, wo du noch Pontential - und WIEVIEL - hast - direkt in Grad Differenz am Core. 





Icedaft schrieb:


> State of the art sind IMHO momentan folgenden Kühler:
> 
> https://geizhals.at/de/thermalright-silver-arrow-sb-e-special-edition-a845340.html
> 
> ...



Schöne Zusammenstellung, Danke dafür.

Von denen ist ja einer Schöner als der andere - wow. Eigentlich viel zu Schade, diese Dinger im Gehäuse zu  verstecken. 



Icedaft schrieb:


> Mach doch mal ein schönes Round-Up der Titanen und zeige mal auf, ob die theoretischen Annahmen mit den Praxiswerten einhergehen...


 
Hach, ne Aufforderung zum Tanz - GERNE!

Ich fange aber mal ganz anders herum an.

Ich verweise auf Beitrag No. 4 von mir, in dem ich eine Simpelbetrachtung der Wärmewiderstandsberechnung gemacht habe.
Auf dieser Basis rechne ich jetzt weiter. Ich weise aber darauf hin, dass die zahlen (noch) rückwärts ermittelt sind und ggf. nicht genau die Ergebnisse habe, die ihr mit solchen Kühlern habt.

----------------
Schön wäre es, wenn ein paar Benutzer Daten liefern würden mit folgendem Inhalt

CPU - Verlustleistung (z.B. aus HWtemp) - Kühlertype - geschätzrer Durchfluss (Basis Angabe der Lüfter/Kühler) - Coretemp - Lufteingangstemp.

Die Lufteingangstemp dürft ihr raten oder messen, aber dass mir keiner 20 Grad annimmt, wenn der Kühler im Gehäuse sitzt. 
(z.B. die Coretemp bei Idle ist zwar etwas zu hoch, aber ein interessanter Wert) 
----------------- 

(Ich nehme den Zorn der Mods in Kauf und packe wegen der Länge dieser Post die neue Erläuterung in eine Eigene.


----------



## IRadio (25. April 2013)

*AW: Kühlerleistung - keine Angabe der Wärmewiderstandes?*

Schauen Wir doch mal auf mein Beispiel aus Beitrag 4. Ich übernehme die ersten beiden Werte :

RthCO = 0,2 Grad/ Watt (core to Oberfläche)
RthOO = 0,1 Grad/Watt (Chipoberfläche zu Kühlerfläche)

Und vorest mal:
RthOA = 0,2 Grad/Watt (Ein Kühler mit 0,2 Grad/Watt von Kühloberfläche zu Lufttemp)

Mit der Leistung gehen wir auf 100 Watt - ein mittel übertakteter 2600K.

Rth_Ges (die Summe) = 0,5 Grad/Watt  (das ist die Differenz) /und dazu kommt die Lufttemp, ich nehme noch immer 30 Grad an) 

Das Auszurechnen ist ganz einfach, 100 (watt)  mal 0,5 Grad/Watt sind 50 grad (Differenz). 
+ 30 (Luft) sind 80 Grad coretemp.

Na, das ist uns zuviel.

Schauen wir doch mal, was ein besserer Kühler bringt. Schön ist es immer, mit extremen zu rechnen - man sieht einfach was geht.
Also Rechnen wir mit einem TDC ("The Devils Cooler") mit einem Rth von null. Natürlich gibts den nicht, aber man sehe:

Rth_ges = 0,2 + 0,1 + 0 = 0,3 (Grad/Watt)

Bei 100 Watt Leistung sind das dann  100 * 0,3 = 30 Grad (differenz) + 30 (lufttemp) = 60 Grad (core)

Super, damit könnte man leben. Schade, mir fällt gerade kein Lieferant für TDCs ein....

(Wenn das auch noch nicht reichen sollte, bleibt nur das völlig offensichtliche - man muss an die "30 Grad Luft" ran. genauso sehen ja auch die Steigerungsraten in den Massnahmen aus : Erst wakü (dann habe ich aussenlufttemp), dann KoKü (wow, das gibt Spielraum), dann Co2, Dann Ln2. Das ganze bekommt so eine logische Konsequenz ( oder, es hatte sie schon, aber man sieht jetzt, WARUM und mit welchem Potenzial).

Also müssen wir mal feintunen.

Sagen wir doch: Rth_OA = 0,1 (Grad/Watt)

Ok, dann ist Rth_ges = 0,2 + 0,1 + 0,1 = 0,4.

Die Coretemp ist dann 100 * 0,4 = 40 Grad (differenz) + 30 Grad (Luft) = 70 Grad core.

Na gut, damit könnte man noch leben.... Wenn man einen solchen Kühler bauen könnte.

Schauen wir doch mal einen LuKü an, ganz systematisch, aber noch nicht zu kleinlich:

- Der Übergang auf der Oberfläche in die Heatpipes
- Der Wärmetransport in den Heatpipes
- Die Übertragung von den Heatpipes in die Rippen
- Der Übergang von den Rippen in die Luft

Konzentrieren wir uns doch mal auf Nr. 4 (ich sage voraus, das wird am interessantesten):

Eine der grundlegenden Dinge ist die, dass die Wärmemenge in die Luft abgegeben wird und diese damit erwärmt wird. 
Was bedeutet, dass die Luft auf dem Weg durch den Kühler wärmer wird, und man wird als "Lufttemp" im Kühler etwas annehmen müssen, was um die "Hälfte der Mittleren Temp im Kühler" kleiner ist als die äußere Lufttemp. 

Das hört sich zwar kompliziert an, aber schauen wir doch mal: 

Nehmen wir an, wir wollen 100 Watt abführen. Nehmen wir einen Medium Kühler mit 50 CFM

(http://www.einheiten-umrechnen.de/Cubic+feet+per+minute+in+Kubikmeter+pro+Minute+umrechnen.php)

das sind 1,4 m3/min oder 84 m3/h.

Luft hat eine Wärmekapazität von etwa 1 kj/kg und Grad, das ist etwa 1/4 derjenigen von Wasser.
Nach entsprechender Berechung ergibt sich, dass die Luft im Kühler um etwa 4 Grad erwärmt wird. 
Damit wäre die mittlere Temp im Kühler etwa 2 Grad wärmer als die (Eingangs) Luft. Dass sagt uns aber schon etwas - die 2 Grad gehen sozusagen direkt zum Coretemp durch.

Andersherum gesprochen - verdoppeln (!) wir den Luftdurchfluss, gewinnen wir ein Grad coretemp, Halbieren wir den Luftdurchfluss, verlieren wir 2 Grad... soviel (oder so wenig) Einfluss hat die Luftmenge - in diesem Falle. 

Und wichtig ist - das ist direkt der Anteil der Luftmenge an den Kühlereigenschaften, bei sonst unverändertem Kühler selbst. (Welches in den ersten 3 obigen Punkten festgelegt wird).

Eigentlich bekommt das Ganze (für meine Augen) jetzt format.

- an der CPU können wir (ausser Köpfen) nichts machen. 
(Was das bringt, könten wir jetzt schon fast berechnen....)
- an dem Wärmeübergang wird kaum etwas zu machen sein (vielleicht ist meine zahl falsch, aber das kommt)
- die Heatpipes müssen die Wärme hochtransportieren.... Die Anzahl macht es - wahrscheinlich)
- Am Kühler sehen wir schon, wos langgeht : Die Luftmenge muss DIREKT zur Leistung passen, ihr könnt es ja mal bei 150 Watt betrachten - mit 1,5 facher Luftmenge (das sind dann fast High-End-Werte) habt ihr schon vergleichbare Verhältnisse bezüglich der Übetragung der Wärme von Rippen auf Luft.


Ich lasse das erstmal mal so stehen, um euren Input dazu zu vernehmen.

(Ach ja : mein zukünftiger 3930 mit Übertaktung wird wohl an die 150 Watt heranreichen. Die Lufttemp im Inneren des PC  - ob da die 30 noch stimmt ? + die "zwei Grad mehr" eines Beinahe - High-End-Lüfters - und die Tempdif von 150 * 0,4 = 60 und wir landen bei 95++ Grad. 
Diese Berechnung bestätigt genau, was eure Fachleute gesagt haben - lieber eine Wasserkühlung. 
Und wenn das - als Ergebnis von noch immer nur grob angenommenen Werten - nicht interessant ist....
dann kann ich auch nicht mehr helfen....
und war das wirklich SOOO kompliziert ?)

(Doch, einen habe ich noch. Die Tempdifferenz "unseres" Kühlers selbst beträgt (bei 100 Watt) 100 mal 0,1 = 10 Grad. Das ist die Temp Differenz auf dem Wege von the CPU-Oberfläche bis in die Rippen. Selbst wenn ich da den Monsterkühler mit mehr Heatpipes und mehr Fläche einbaue 
-> wieviel von den 10 grad kann ich denn noch einsammeln ? 3 ? 

Und DAS ist der Unterschied zwischen  Mittel und High end. Ein paar Grad. Einfach kältere Luft reinbringen bringt dasselbe. )

Ich sagte ja, das rechnen wird desillusionierend sein....


----------



## Uter (25. April 2013)

*AW: Kühlerleistung - keine Angabe der Wärmewiderstandes?*



IRadio schrieb:


> letzlich wird (vielleicht) die Zahl der Pipes entscheidend sein


Die hohe Anzahl der Heatpipes sorgt v.a. für eine gleichmäßigere Vertteilung der Wärme auf den Lamellen. Generell gibt es aber sehr viele verschiedene Heatpipes - nicht nur die Dicke unterscheidet sich. Dazu kommt der Wärmeübergang: Sind die Lamellen z.B. gelötet oder gesteckt? Wie dick sind sie? Solche Faktoren machen einen Großteil der Leistungsfähigkeit eines Kühlers aus. Jeden Kühler mit offensichtlichen Fakten berechnen zu können ist nahezu unmöglich, das geht nur, wenn du Daten hast, die teilweise als Betriebsgeheimnis gelten. Folglich bleibt nur die Möglichkeit jeden Kühler zu teste (was aber auch nicht schlimm ist).



IRadio schrieb:


> Nur als Beispiel - wenn  die Luftmenge so gross ist, das die Luft nur um - sagen wir - 1 Grad erwärmt wird, dann dürftest du bei der maximalen Leistung, oder besser : beim minimalen Rth angelangt sein.


Viel weniger wird man unter Last nicht erreichen können. Vom min. möglichen Rth kann trotzdem keine Rede sein. Für die Berechnung ist 1K Abweichung viel. 



IRadio schrieb:


> Und was sit, wenn nun die Luftmege halbiert wird?  Die Luft wird um 2 Grad erwärmt, und das wirkt "wie" eine Lufttemperatur, die sich um 1/2 Grad erhöht hat. Und das geht dann direkt zur CPU durch. Alles andere bleibt nämlich konstant.... Und bei 1/4 der Luftmenge wärs nur 1 1/2 Grad mehr......


Nein leider nicht. Bei halben Luftdurchsatz wird die Luft doppelt so stark erwärmt, das bedeutet aber nicht, dass man mit wärmerer Luft am Anfang rechnen kann. Die Leistung sinkt nämlich noch deutlich stärker durch größere Grenzschichten. Ganz abgesehen davon kann man mit halber Luftgeschwindigkeit daheim nicht rechnen, da ein Lüfter mit doppelter Drehzahl keinen doppelten Durchsatz erreicht. 2 Lüfter auch nicht. (Abgesehen davon: Was letztlich zählt ist das Verhältnis von Lautstärke zur Kühlleistung.)



IRadio schrieb:


> Und wer in diese Details nicht einsteigen wollte, könnte Zahlen erhalte der Art "bei der Durchflussmene den Rth".
> Das wäre VIEL aussagekräftiger als die jetzt verfügbaren Daten.


Ja, aber alle aktuellen Herstellerdaten sagen auch gar nichts aus. 
Trotzdem wär eine Aufarbeitung deiner Messergebnisse in einem Diagramm sehr sinnvoll. Was ich kritisier ist der hohe Aufwand. 



IRadio schrieb:


> Aber schon die Simpelbetrachtung, die ich gerade gemacht habe, könnte für High-End-Kühler bedeuten, dass deren "Kühlleistung" erst bei sehr niedrigen Drehzahlen überhaupt (signifikant) abnimmt.


... es könnte aber auch genausogut sein, dass sie sofort extrem einbricht, wenn man die Drehzahl senkt. 
Du beachtest wieder nicht die Abhängigkeit des Lamellenabstandes. Dieser ist auf eine Drehzahl optimiert, die Kurve Kühlleistung zu Luftdurchsatz verläuft nicht als einfache Kurve einer Funktion, sondern müsste eine leichte Schlangenbewegung machen. Diese sieht man aber nur mit genug Messungen. Bei Luftkühlern würde ich min. 30 verlangen um eine grobe Form erkennen zu können. Rechnen kann man vermutlich erst mit ~100.



IRadio schrieb:


> Um was bedeutet in diesem Zusammenhang "skalieren" ?


Ein Kühler, der gut mit niedrigem Durchfluss skaliert, der hat eine Durchfluss zu Delta CPU-H2O Kurve, die sehr weit links liegt und im besten Fall sehr flach ist. Bei einem Kühler, der gut mit hohem Durchfluss skaliert, bei dem lieget die Kurve deutlich weiter rechts. 



IRadio schrieb:


> Aber entsprechend deinem Vorschlag müsste man nun 2 Betrachtungen machen - welches Rth erreiche ich maximal (und bei welchem Durchfluss), und welches Verhalten habe ich bei verringertem Durchfluss.


Um eine gleichmäßige Kurve zu bestimmen benötigt man 3 Werte. Wenn man sich solche Kurven anschaut, dann fällt auf, dass die Werte trotzdem oft nicht alle genau auf der Kurve liegen. Imo sind 10 saubere Messwerte das Min. um eine halbwegs genaue Aussage treffen zu können, wie die Kurve wirklich verläuft. Wenn das ganze halbwegs wissenschaftlich verwertbar sein soll, dann dürfte man nicht unter 50 (besser 100) Messwerten anfangen.



IRadio schrieb:


> Man könnte verschiedene Wege gehen:
> - Man nimmt das Oberteil einer CPU und setzt eine Heizung drunter, die dem Die entspricht, dann hat man den kompletten Heatspreader simuliert. Dann passen die Ergebnisse genau zu einer CPU.


Die Betonung liegt auf "einer".



IRadio schrieb:


> - Man nimmt als Referenz die Oberfläche einer (grossen) CPU, oder einfach eine Referenzfläche (Say 3*3 cm) Dann sind alle Kühlerdaten erstmal vergleichbar, aber man müsste jeder CPU einen kleinen Korrektur-Rth zuordnen. Wo wäre das Problem?


Das Problem wär, dass man trotzdem jede CPU testen müsste um den Korrekturwert zu bekommen. 



IRadio schrieb:


> Übrigens kommt dabei wahrscheinlich (wers durchdacht hat, hat es schon gemerkt) heraus, dass die Lufttemp einer der herausragenden Parameter ist, mit dem größten Einflussfaktor (jedenfalls im High-End-bereicht, wo alles andere ausgeknautuscht ist).


Stimmt. Ist aber auch sofort logisch, wenn man bedenkt, dass das Delta zwischen dem absoluten Nullpunkt und der Luft im PC deutlich größer ist als zwischen der Chiptemperatur und der Lufttemperatur im PC (= min. mögliche Chiptemperatur).



IRadio schrieb:


> Aber was ist erreichbar, wenn mans richtig macht ? das könnte man messen, angeben und gleich PLANERISCH berücksichtigen.


Zur Fehleranalyse ist das durchaus sehr sinnvoll.



IRadio schrieb:


> Ich kann ihn aber auch einfach mit einer Lüfterbestückung (deren wichtigster Parameter die Luftmenge sein dütfte) vermessen - dan bekomme ich Daten DIESER Konfiguration. Naja, und die brauche ich, wenn ich ihn so benutze, oder ?


Ja, aber eben nur, wenn ich ihn nur so nutze, also nicht die Lüfter drossel oder gar tausche.



IRadio schrieb:


> Das Rth des Wärmeübergans ist zwar nicht ganz fix, aber die Unterschiede werden marginbal sein (das zeige ich in den folgenden Posts)


Ist es eher nicht. Die Wärmeleitpaste hat in der Abfolge eindeutig und mit riesigem Abstand die kleinste Wärmeleitfähigkeit. 



IRadio schrieb:


> Und was Lüfterdrehzahlen oder größe bewirken - lass uns über die Luftmenge reden. Die Größe oder  Drehzahl ist dafür wurst (aber beeinflusst das Geräusch).


Nein! Die Lüftergröße verändert die Größe der angeströmten Fläche, das ist mit deinem Modell nicht berechenbar. 



IRadio schrieb:


> Also, wenn es nur 5 Grad danebenliegt, ist es imho vollkommen erfolgreich.


Immerhin genauer als die Sensoren in den Komponenten. 



IRadio schrieb:


> Schön wäre es, wenn ein paar Benutzer Daten liefern würden mit folgendem Inhalt


Leider sind keine genauen Daten möglich. Das liegt v.a. an den ungenauen Sensoren in den Komponenten, deren Abweichung oft +-10K beträgt. 



IRadio schrieb:


> (Ich nehme den Zorn der Mods in Kauf und packe wegen der Länge dieser Post die neue Erläuterung in eine Eigene.


 Dann drücke ich mal ein Auge zu.


----------



## exa (25. April 2013)

*AW: Kühlerleistung - keine Angabe der Wärmewiderstandes?*



IRadio schrieb:


> Verzeih mir, dass ich deiner Meinung bin


Das muss dir nicht leid tun, dass passt schon 



IRadio schrieb:


> So kompliziert und verschieden sind die Fälle nämlich auch nicht.
> Siehe weiter unten.
> Was ich aber imho selbst mit dem Simpelbesipiel schon zeigen konnte (oder als nächstes herausarbeite): Wo ist das POTENTIAL von Kühlerverbesserungen, und was BEWIRKT das im Coretemp schlussendlich.



Und was bringt dir das, man weiß auch schon ohne Rechnung, dass das Potenzial nur an einer Hand voll Dingen auszumachen ist, wovon bei konstantem Setup nur wenig übrig bleibt: WLP, besserer Lüfter, bessere Belüftung... 




IRadio schrieb:


> Das Rth der CPu selbst ist schonmal fix. (bis auf den Fall des Köpfens).



Falsch. Das unterliegt u.U Schwankungen, die deutlich außerhalb der Messtoleranz liegen.



IRadio schrieb:


> Das Rth des Wärmeübergans ist zwar nicht ganz fix, aber die Unterschiede werden marginbal sein (das zeige ich in den folgenden Posts)


Falsch, das sind u.U zweistellige Bereiche.



IRadio schrieb:


> Das Rth der Kühler ist ein bischen variabel - aber man kann die Fälle etwas generalisieren. (auch darauf will ich noch eingehen).


da lass ich mit mir reden...



IRadio schrieb:


> Und was Lüfterdrehzahlen oder größe bewirken - lass uns über die Luftmenge reden. Die Größe oder  Drehzahl ist dafür wurst (aber beeinflusst das Geräusch).



Und genau das ist einer der wichtigsten, wenn nicht DER wichtigste Faktor, keiner will nen Fön unterm Schreibtisch oder gar neben sich... den einfach außer acht zu lassen ist einfach praxisfern...



IRadio schrieb:


> Also, wenn es nur 5 Grad danebenliegt, ist es imho vollkommen erfolgreich.



Und ich bezeichne sowas als sinnlose Rechnung, so gehen die Meinungen halt auseinander... und 5° waren ja noch wiklich nett...



IRadio schrieb:


> Das Auszurechnen ist ganz einfach, 100 (watt)  mal 0,5 Grad/Watt sind 50 grad (Differenz).
> + 30 (Luft) sind 80 Grad coretemp.



Weder die 100 Watt, noch die 30 Grad sind bekannt, selbst wenn wir die Wärmewiderstände wohlwollend zulassen...




IRadio schrieb:


> Schauen wir doch mal einen LuKü an, ganz systematisch, aber noch nicht zu kleinlich:
> 
> - Der Übergang auf der Oberfläche in die Heatpipes
> - Der Wärmetransport in den Heatpipes
> ...



Und hier vergisst du dann schon den Faktor, den Uter schonmal angesprochen hat: Abstände zwischen den Lamellen in Abhängigkeit vom Luftstrom... das macht so einiges aus. 




IRadio schrieb:


> - an dem Wärmeübergang wird kaum etwas zu machen sein (vielleicht ist meine zahl falsch, aber das kommt)


Wie gesagt kann man da teilweise erstaunlich viel machen!



IRadio schrieb:


> - die Heatpipes müssen die Wärme hochtransportieren.... Die Anzahl macht es - wahrscheinlich)


Noch nicht so richtig mit Heatpipes beschäftigt? Es kommt vor allem aufs Innenleben an...



IRadio schrieb:


> dann kann ich auch nicht mehr helfen....


Hat auch keiner velangt...




IRadio schrieb:


> (Doch, einen habe ich noch. Die Tempdifferenz "unseres" Kühlers selbst beträgt (bei 100 Watt) 100 mal 0,1 = 10 Grad. Das ist die Temp Differenz auf dem Wege von the CPU-Oberfläche bis in die Rippen. Selbst wenn ich da den Monsterkühler mit mehr Heatpipes und mehr Fläche einbaue
> -> wieviel von den 10 grad kann ich denn noch einsammeln ? 3 ?



Nicht ganz, das ist bei Vollmaterial so, und gerade der Grund, warum es heutzutage nur so von Heatpipes wimmelt...




IRadio schrieb:


> Und DAS ist der Unterschied zwischen  Mittel und High end. Ein paar Grad. Einfach kältere Luft reinbringen bringt dasselbe. )
> 
> Ich sagte ja, das rechnen wird desillusionierend sein....



Das weiß man auch so, und braucht dafür keine einzige Zeile Rechnungen...

Um bei der Desillusionierung zu bleiben: Wakü hat keinen wirklichen Sinn, Lukü reicht auch mit leisen Lüftern, es gibt genügend Beweise... ( ich habe Wakü)


----------



## IRadio (25. April 2013)

*AW: Kühlerleistung - keine Angabe der Wärmewiderstandes?*



Uter schrieb:


> Die hohe Anzahl der Heatpipes sorgt v.a. für eine gleichmäßigere Vertteilung der Wärme auf den Lamellen. Generell gibt es aber sehr viele verschiedene Heatpipes - nicht nur die Dicke unterscheidet sich. Dazu kommt der Wärmeübergang: Sind die Lamellen z.B. gelötet oder gesteckt? Wie dick sind sie? Solche Faktoren machen einen Großteil der Leistungsfähigkeit eines Kühlers aus. Jeden Kühler mit offensichtlichen Fakten berechnen zu können ist nahezu unmöglich, das geht nur, wenn du Daten hast, die teilweise als Betriebsgeheimnis gelten. Folglich bleibt nur die Möglichkeit jeden Kühler zu teste (was aber auch nicht schlimm ist).



Natürlich wäre es ein Vorteil wenn der Hersteller die karten auf den Tisch legt - oder jemand anders die Dinger einmal ordentlich vermisst. Dann hätte man schon was in der hand, was ich wohl ausreichend nachgewiesen habe. 



Uter schrieb:


> Viel weniger wird man unter Last nicht erreichen können. Vom min. möglichen Rth kann trotzdem keine Rede sein. Für die Berechnung ist 1K Abweichung viel.


sei einerseits nicht so anspruchsvoll. Wenn man eine Kühlanlage auf 5 Grad vorhersagen könnte, ist das viel besser als die jetzigen (auch guten) Fachleutekommentare. Ich denke dabei auch an die Fälle von "meine Temp ist soundso, ich habe andere Lüfter genommen..... hat da HEUTE von Euch kjemand eine so klare Vorestellung von den Konsequenzen ?
(Da wäre ja auch schon eine Aussage über die mögliche DIFFERENZ wertvoll, z,B. "der leisere ist etwa 1 grad coretemp schlechter..".)



Uter schrieb:


> Nein leider nicht. Bei halben Luftdurchsatz wird die Luft doppelt so stark erwärmt, das bedeutet aber nicht, dass man mit wärmerer Luft am Anfang rechnen kann. Die Leistung sinkt nämlich noch deutlich stärker durch größere Grenzschichten.


Ja und 


Uter schrieb:


> Ganz abgesehen davon kann man mit halber Luftgeschwindigkeit daheim nicht rechnen, da ein Lüfter mit doppelter Drehzahl keinen doppelten Durchsatz erreicht. 2 Lüfter auch nicht. (Abgesehen davon: Was letztlich zählt ist das Verhältnis von Lautstärke zur Kühlleistung.)


auch Ja. 
Aber auch da kann man ungefähre Faktoren finden, und ausserdem steckt da ja noch die PWM-Regelung dazwischen - die Regelt nur dann runter, wenn die Coretemp gesukne ist, und das geschieht wegen verringerter Last, Und dann geaht aber auch die Differenztemp ALLER Rths runter......weil nämlich die Verlustleistung gesunken ist. 



Uter schrieb:


> Ja, aber alle aktuellen Herstellerdaten sagen auch gar nichts aus.


Leider. Hängt auch vom Zuspruch ab, den ich bei Euch erzeuge. und dem Interesse. Und der Eigenleistung derjenigen, die es als Brauchbar erachten. 



Uter schrieb:


> Trotzdem wär eine Aufarbeitung deiner Messergebnisse in einem Diagramm sehr sinnvoll. Was ich kritisier ist der hohe Aufwand.


Diagramme sind ziemlich einfach zu machen. Das wird den Aufwand echt senken, das weisst du auch.



Uter schrieb:


> (... es könnte aber auch genausogut sein, dass sie sofort extrem einbricht, wenn man die Drehzahl senkt. )
> 
> Du beachtest wieder nicht die Abhängigkeit des Lamellenabstandes. Dieser ist auf eine Drehzahl optimiert, die Kurve Kühlleistung zu Luftdurchsatz verläuft nicht als einfache Kurve einer Funktion, sondern müsste eine leichte Schlangenbewegung machen. Diese sieht man aber nur mit genug Messungen. Bei Luftkühlern würde ich min. 30 verlangen um eine grobe Form erkennen zu können. Rechnen kann man vermutlich erst mit ~100.


Nun, soweit ich Aerodynamik verstehe, bekommst  du nichtlineare Zusammenhänge vor allem dann, wenn du Umschläge von linearer in turbulente Strömungen hast bzw. diese sich verändern.

Aber, selbst deine "leichte Schlangebewegung" könnte man entweder im Diagramm mit abbilden, oder man linearisiert das einfach - ich habe selbst mit der Simpelrechnung gezeigt, das die Gesamtwirkung von Verdopllung oder Halbierung sich in nur in wenigen Grad niederschlägt. Das Ignorieren der Schlängelung wird nur im Zehntelbereich liegen. Willst du wirklich so genau messen ?
Oder so genau planen ? Ich meine doch: Nein. Es geht (jedefalls mir) doch mehr um die mögliche FAKTISCHE Überschlagung der Möglichkeiten einer Kombination.....



Uter schrieb:


> Ein Kühler, der gut mit niedrigem Durchfluss skaliert, der hat eine Durchfluss zu Delta CPU-H2O Kurve, die sehr weit links liegt und im besten Fall sehr flach ist. Bei einem Kühler, der gut mit hohem Durchfluss skaliert, bei dem lieget die Kurve deutlich weiter rechts.


Das Bezieht sich wohl auf die CPU-WaKü. 
Klar, kann ich mir vorstellen. Wenn man die Kurve hat, weiss man wenigstens, wo der Durchfluss hinmuss. im ersten fall könntest du ( wegen der hohen Wasser-Wärmekapazität sogar den Pumpenfluss mit der PWM runterregeln....


Uter schrieb:


> Um eine gleichmäßige Kurve zu bestimmen benötigt man 3 Werte. Wenn man sich solche Kurven anschaut, dann fällt auf, dass die Werte trotzdem oft nicht alle genau auf der Kurve liegen. Imo sind 10 saubere Messwerte das Min. um eine halbwegs genaue Aussage treffen zu können, wie die Kurve wirklich verläuft. Wenn das ganze halbwegs wissenschaftlich verwertbar sein soll, dann dürfte man nicht unter 50 (besser 100) Messwerten anfangen.


Ja. Das ist sehr technisch wissenschaftlich - ordentlich. Wenn man 1 % Genauigkeit haben will. Mit der kann man dann etwa 2/100 Coretemp voraussagen. Ich werbe hier dafür, dass man bei geringerer genauigkeit TROTZDEM gute Erkenntnisse aus den Ergebnisse ziehen kann.  


Uter schrieb:


> Das Problem wär, dass man trotzdem jede CPU testen müsste um den Korrekturwert zu bekommen.


im Prinzip Jein. Erstmal würde ich tief in den Herstellerunterlagen wühlen, ob sich nicht doch ein Wert findet. 
weiterhin werden sich die Hersteller schwer tun, das zu tun - sie haben nämlich selbst einen Übergang mit WLP und den entsprechenden Ungenauigkeiten drin.... was soll also eine genaue Angabe ?
Meine meinung ist, dass man dazu mit einem Referenzkühler, passender Wassertemp und 100 Watt Core-Leistung etwas messen kann, was genügend genau ist ( wenn man noch im Idle den Coremessfehler bestimmt). Das ist dann auf - sagen wir 10 % genau. 
Bei 0,2 Grad pro Watt und 100 Watt sind das dan 2 Grad Unsicherheit wegen dieser Ungewissheit..... stört uns das ?  



Uter schrieb:


> Nein! Die Lüftergröße verändert die Größe der angeströmten Fläche, das ist mit deinem Modell nicht berechenbar.


Ja. Noch nicht. Wir sind ja auch noch nicht durch. Aber selbst dafür könnte man Näherungswerte bestimmen, die nützliche (oder überraschende ) Ergebnisse bringen könnten


Uter schrieb:


> Immerhin genauer als die Sensoren in den Komponenten.
> 
> Leider sind keine genauen Daten möglich. Das liegt v.a. an den ungenauen Sensoren in den Komponenten, deren Abweichung oft +-10K beträgt.


Ich würde mir die ersten 10 User Werte gern ansehen. Dann allerdings mit Idle-Temp und einer Sensor-Messung der Lufttemp in CPU-Nähe. Mit Conrad - Multimeter -temp-Messung für 10 Euro.
und dann erlebt einer von uns beiden eine Überraschung.



Uter schrieb:


> Dann drücke ich mal ein Auge zu.


Du bist ein Schatz 

--------------

Ich liebe es, mit Fachleuten sachlich zu streiten, erstens kommt viel bei raus, zweites: viel Feind, viel Ehr.



exa schrieb:


> Das muss dir nicht leid tun, dass passt schon
> 
> Und genau das ist einer der wichtigsten, wenn nicht DER wichtigste Faktor, keiner will nen Fön unterm Schreibtisch oder gar neben sich... den einfach außer acht zu lassen ist einfach praxisfern...


Nach den Zahlen brauchst du bei über 100 Watt den Fön, so oder so. Oder du hast ein Waschbrett hinterm Wakü - dann hauts die Fläche raus. 



exa schrieb:


> Weder die 100 Watt, noch die 30 Grad sind bekannt, selbst wenn wir die Wärmewiderstände wohlwollend zulassen...


Die Leistung bekommst du von HWTemp. Und von anderen Proggis bestimmt auch.

und dann die Temp.... miss doch mal. Drin. Ich habs schon gemacht..



exa schrieb:


> Und hier vergisst du dann schon den Faktor, den Uter schonmal angesprochen hat: Abstände zwischen den Lamellen in Abhängigkeit vom Luftstrom... das macht so einiges aus.


Jo. Und wieviel? 
Und ich glaube nicht, dass es Soooo viel ausmacht. Ich schriebs an Uter.
Schaun wer mal ?


exa schrieb:


> Noch nicht so richtig mit Heatpipes beschäftigt? Es kommt vor allem aufs Innenleben an...


Nein, nicht richtig beschäftigt. Natürlich gibts da viel. Das wäre aber in einem Teil, welches in einer Rth eines Kühlkörpers komlett mit drin wäre, ohne wenn und aber. Deswegen habe ich dem nicht soviel Bedeutung beigemessen - zumindest nicht für diesem Einstieg in das Thema. 


exa schrieb:


> Das weiß man auch so, und braucht dafür keine einzige Zeile Rechnungen...


Das weisst DU nach vielen vielen gesammelten Erfahrungen. 

Das hätte ich aus drei Werten herausbekommen:

Der Rth des Chip, der typische Rth einer gut ausgeführten Wärmeleitpaste, und der Herstellerangabe des Kühlerherstelles. Das hätte mir und euch einen ganzen Thread erspart. 

Aber auch diese nette Diskussion..... man kann eben nicht alles haben.


exa schrieb:


> Um bei der Desillusionierung zu bleiben: Wakü hat keinen wirklichen Sinn, Lukü reicht auch mit leisen Lüftern, es gibt genügend Beweise... ( ich habe Wakü)


HeHe. 
Und ich werdem einen glühenden Sixcore haben... den ich irgendwie bändigen muss.


----------



## Blechdesigner (25. April 2013)

*AW: Kühlerleistung - keine Angabe der Wärmewiderstandes?*

@ IRadio

So, wo willst du genau überall Messpunkte(4 via KazeMaster stehen zu Verfühgung) haben? 
(siehe Bild und zeichne ein  [sprich bild kopieren/runterladen in Paint oder was zu Verfühgung steht bearbeiten und wieder hochladen])
Und was möchtest du noch alles wissen? (ich mag nicht mehr zurückplättern)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Icedaft (25. April 2013)

*AW: Kühlerleistung - keine Angabe der Wärmewiderstandes?*

Ich freue mich ja, wenn sich wirklich mal einer der Sache annimmt und das Mysterium CPU-Kühler enträtselt (vielleicht im Rahmen einer Masterarbeit alle verfügbaren High-End Kühler oder sagen wir die Top-10 unter die Lupe nimmt....)?

Eines sollte Euch aber klar sein: "*Wer misst misst Mist".*


----------



## IRadio (25. April 2013)

*AW: Kühlerleistung - keine Angabe der Wärmewiderstandes?*



Blechdesigner schrieb:


> @ IRadio
> 
> So, wo willst du genau überall Messpunkte(4 via KazeMaster stehen zu Verfühgung) haben?


Meine frage war:
CPU - Verlustleistung (z.B. aus HWtemp) - Kühlertype - geschätzrer Durchfluss (Basis Angabe der Lüfter/Kühler) - Coretemp - Lufteingangstemp.
Ich ergänze : Packagetemp 

Core und packagetemp mit Hwtemp oder einem anderen Programm. 

Die obigen Werte unter Last, 50 - 75 Watt, naja, was euer sinnvolles OC ergibt (es muss nicht der Höchste Wert sein).

Die zusätzlichen Tempmessungen mit Sonde Im IDLE, im eingeschwungenen Zustand, vor und hinter dem Kühler Im Luftstrom sowie ganz in der Nähe der CPU, oder sogar berührend. Dabei auch Coretemp und packagetemp mit HWtemp.


----------



## exa (25. April 2013)

*AW: Kühlerleistung - keine Angabe der Wärmewiderstandes?*



IRadio schrieb:


> Die Leistung bekommst du von HWTemp. Und von anderen Proggis bestimmt auch.



Das ist irrelevant, weil die Leistung nicht allein ausschlaggebend ist... gleichzeitig mit der Leistung steigt nämlich deine Lufttemp... Spawas aufm Mainboard und Graka sei Dank... dann ist da evtl auch noch das semi-passive NT unten etc etc



IRadio schrieb:


> und dann die Temp.... miss doch mal. Drin. Ich habs schon gemacht..


So ne tolle Steuerung mit Messsonden hat aber nicht jeder, und das Messen ist dann auch nochmal ne Geschichte für sich...




IRadio schrieb:


> Jo. Und wieviel?
> Und ich glaube nicht, dass es Soooo viel ausmacht. Ich schriebs an Uter.
> Schaun wer mal ?


Meiner Meinung nach ziemlich viel, wenn man die Lautstärke nicht außer Acht lässt... deutlich im 2 stelligen Bereich




IRadio schrieb:


> Das weisst DU nach vielen vielen gesammelten Erfahrungen.



Nö. Das weiß jeder, der Internet hat und ein wenig sucht...

Bei deinen Rechnungen hingegen hat man viel mehr Probs: der 0815 User weiß nicht wonach er suchen muss, evtl findet er die Angaben nicht, evtl sind die schlicht falsch (Werbeversprechen) und Messen kann er die Lufttemp auch nicht...

Wie schon gesagt sind die guten Luftkühler alle überdimensioniert, damit dsie werbewirksam leise sein können. So einige werden ohne Lüfter verkauft, sollten aber einen dranhaben, und da gehts dann schon los mit sinnloser Rechnerei... weil man entweder den Passivbetrieb berechnet, oder ein Luftschloss, weil man für die eigene Kombi gar keine Angaben hat...


----------



## Blechdesigner (25. April 2013)

*AW: Kühlerleistung - keine Angabe der Wärmewiderstandes?*

CPU: 2500K @ 3,5GHz @ 1.120-1.128V
Verlustleistung via CoreDamage (HwM/AIDA64/CoreTemp): 60W
Kühler: Thermalright Silver Arrow, 1x 140mm Lüfter mittig bei 969 U/min
Geschätzter Durchfluss: 92m³/h 


|Idle|Last
CoreTemp|27|45
CPU Package|27|45
Sonde am Kühlerboden/CPU|24|27,1
Sonde Lufteingang|23|25,6
Sonde Luftausgang|23|27,2 
Umgebungs Temp|22,1|22,1


----------



## JoKa29 (25. April 2013)

*AW: Kühlerleistung - keine Angabe der Wärmewiderstandes?*



IRadio schrieb:


> Um diesen Rundumschlag abzuschliessen - Selbst das Ergebnis einer Köpf-Aktion könnte man halbwegs verständlich vorhersagen - oder in einer Planung berücksichtigen.
> 
> So, ich hoffe, es hat noch einer bis hierher mitgelesen......


 
Mathematik ist grundsätzlich etwas feines - aber da schon der zweite Prozessor vom gleichen Tablett ganz anders ist, wie der erste, kann man sich so eine "rein" wissenschaftliche Auslegung für das "Fachsimpeln" im  Hörsaal vorstellen - aber wenn es in der Praxis so "einfach" wäre, würde der effektive Wärmewiderstand bereits eine feste Größe in den technischen Angaben eines jeden "Kühlers" sein. 

Sodele, da dann auch noch "Schätzwerte" und keine genau bestimmte (exakten) Fixen Werte zu Hilfe genommen werden müssen - oder gar ungenaue Messmethoden existieren  (CoreTemp oder ähnliche) - die dann ihre Werte von noch ungenaueren Temperaturfühlern /-Sonden bekommen - was hat das ganze dann für einen Wert!?

Entschuldige bitte! Ich will jetzt nicht unhöflich sein (es macht Dir sicherlich Spaß, dies so zu berechnen - sei Dir natürlich auch unbenommen) - aber brauchst Du 100 Beiträge für den Marktplatz, oder hast Du zu viel Zeit?  

Denn für "genügend nah" lohnt sich momentan der ganze Aufwand nicht. (m.E.!)

Was nützt mir der genau berechnete Kühler, der schon dann ungenau berechnet ist - wenn mir einfällt, den Takt noch ein Mal 5% hochzuschrauben ... 
Also kann ein Kühler (da kommt das Kind im Manne mal wieder durch) - nie "fett" genug sein! ... mein Förmchen ist "immer" größer wie Deins und hat ma voll die Reserve - wa!! 

Habe die Ehre!


----------



## Uter (25. April 2013)

*AW: Kühlerleistung - keine Angabe der Wärmewiderstandes?*



IRadio schrieb:


> Natürlich wäre es ein Vorteil wenn der Hersteller die karten auf den Tisch legt - oder jemand anders die Dinger einmal ordentlich vermisst.


Das ist wohl beides nicht so einfach möglich (z.B. hat normales Kupfer nur etwa die halbe Wärmeleitfähigkeit wie hochreines Kupfer).



IRadio schrieb:


> sei einerseits nicht so anspruchsvoll.


Warum nicht? Man will ja genauere Richtwerte als bei üblichen Tests haben. 



IRadio schrieb:


> Wenn man eine Kühlanlage auf 5 Grad vorhersagen könnte, ist das viel besser als die jetzigen (auch guten) Fachleutekommentare.


Wie gesagt, es ist genauer als die internen Sensoren, aber das sind teilweise auch die Vorhersagen. (Trotzdem ist eine Rechnung natürlich genauer - allein, weil man die Standardabweichung angeben kann.)



IRadio schrieb:


> Ich denke dabei auch an die Fälle von "meine Temp ist soundso, ich habe andere Lüfter genommen..... hat da HEUTE von Euch kjemand eine so klare Vorestellung von den Konsequenzen ?


Alle Lüfter auf allen Kühlkörpern zu testen ist wirklich ein hohes Ziel. Das kann man zwar auch berechnen, wenn man den Widerstand des Kühlers und den max. Druck und max. Durchsatz des Lüfters bei der gewünschten Drehzahl kennt und ein Offset für den Totpunkt etc. einbezieht, aber leider hat man zu keinem der 3 Werte verlässliche Angaben. 



IRadio schrieb:


> Leider. Hängt auch vom Zuspruch ab, den ich bei Euch erzeuge. und dem Interesse. Und der Eigenleistung derjenigen, die es als Brauchbar erachten.


Mit genug Leuten ist das sicher machbar halbwegs brauchbare Zahlen für populäre Kühler zu bekommen, das wär schon nicht schlecht. Aber man benötigt eben sehr viele Leute oder eine echte Teststation.



IRadio schrieb:


> Diagramme sind ziemlich einfach zu machen. Das wird den Aufwand echt senken, das weisst du auch.


Ja, nur so kann man den Aufwand imo auf ein erträgliches Maß reduzieren.



IRadio schrieb:


> Nun, soweit ich Aerodynamik verstehe, bekommst  du nichtlineare Zusammenhänge vor allem dann, wenn du Umschläge von linearer in turbulente Strömungen hast bzw. diese sich verändern.


Ja, aber dieser Übergang ist eben auch von Kühler zu Kühler unterschiedlich (bzw. es gibt keinen plötzlichen Übergang, sondern die Grenzschicht wird immer kleiner).



IRadio schrieb:


> Das Ignorieren der Schlängelung wird nur im Zehntelbereich liegen. Willst du wirklich so genau messen ?
> Oder so genau planen ? Ich meine doch: Nein.


 Ich meine: Man sollte es so genau machen wie möglich. Mit dem Zentelbereich wär ich mir nicht so sicher und ein paar K Abweichung sind nunmal der Unterschied zwischen einem Kühler für 40€ und einem doppelt so teuren Kühler.



IRadio schrieb:


> Das Bezieht sich wohl auf die CPU-WaKü.
> Klar, kann ich mir vorstellen. Wenn man die Kurve hat, weiss man wenigstens, wo der Durchfluss hinmuss. im ersten fall könntest du ( wegen der hohen Wasser-Wärmekapazität sogar den Pumpenfluss mit der PWM runterregeln....


Der Durchfluss muss da sein. Meiner Erfahrung nach bekommt man mit jeder normalen Pumpe mehr als genug Durchfluss. Die Frage ist eher ob sich die Kurven von Kühlern überschneiden, also ob Kühler A ab X l/h besser kühlt als Kühler B, welcher aber darunter besser kühlt. Dafür braucht man aber wirklich sehr genaue Messwerte. Üblicherweise liegen alle aktuellen Kühler weniger als 1-2 K auseinander. 
Wie meinst du das mit PWM?  



IRadio schrieb:


> Ja. Das ist sehr technisch wissenschaftlich - ordentlich. Wenn man 1 % Genauigkeit haben will. Mit der kann man dann etwa 2/100 Coretemp voraussagen.


Schön wärs, mein Ziel dabei war eher knapp unter 1K.



IRadio schrieb:


> ( wenn man noch im Idle den Coremessfehler bestimmt)


... welcher bei jedem Chip anders ist.



IRadio schrieb:


> Das ist dann auf - sagen wir 10 % genau.
> Bei 0,2 Grad pro Watt und 100 Watt sind das dan 2 Grad Unsicherheit wegen dieser Ungewissheit.....


Das glaube ich nicht, aber ich lasse mich gern eines besseren Belehren. 



IRadio schrieb:


> Ich würde mir die ersten 10 User Werte gern ansehen. Dann allerdings mit Idle-Temp und einer Sensor-Messung der Lufttemp in CPU-Nähe.


 Ja, langsam könnte man es mal praktisch werden lassen.

Vorschlag:
Such Personen mit 2 populären Kühlern, gleicher CPU etc. Dafür bietet sich z.B. ein i5 3570k und der Boxed-Kühler und ein Macho an. Die Personen sollen auf beiden Kühlern die Standard-Lüfter mit 5, 7 und 12V, gleicher WLP und Standardtakt und -spannung testen. Dazu sollten sie natürlich die Lufttemperatur im Gehäuse messen. Aus diesen Werten müsste man dann alles berechnen können und dann kann man gucken, wie sich das auf andere Drehzahlen, CPUs und TDPs übertragen lässt.


----------



## IRadio (26. April 2013)

*AW: Kühlerleistung - keine Angabe der Wärmewiderstandes?*



Blechdesigner schrieb:


> CPU: 2500K @ 3,5GHz @ 1.120-1.128V
> Verlustleistung via CoreDamage (HwM/AIDA64/CoreTemp): 60W
> Kühler: Thermalright Silver Arrow, 1x 140mm Lüfter mittig bei 969 U/min
> Geschätzter Durchfluss: 92m³/h
> ...


 
Super Zahlen.
Diese würde ich jetzt so interpretieren:
1) Rth_ überalles    
Da würde ich die 45 Grad coretemp gegen die LuftMittelstemp (Eintritt-Austrit/2) nehmen, unter 60 Watt ergibt das ein

Rth_Alles von 0,31. 

Das ist etwas niedriger, als in meinem Beispiel.  Wahrscheinlich liegen meine Bepsielswerte für Rth CPU Un Rth Wärmeleitpaste zu hoch.


2) Differenztemperatur Luft 
Für die Wärmemenge (60 W = 216 kJ) ist die Lufttemp etwas zu niedrig (1,6 Grad bei 92 m3/h -> 176 KJ). Wir reden da aber von Zehntelgradmmessungen, ausserdem könnte ein Teil der wärme aber woanders abgeführt werden ... lassen wir das doch mal. 

3) Jetzt wird es interessant. Welches Rth hat der Kühler selbst?
Eigentlich müsste das die Differenz zwischen Sonde an CPU und Mitteltemp im Kühler sein. Allerdings müsste die Sonde amKühlerboden eigentlich mehr zeigen als die Austrittsluft.... Vielleicht kriegt die Sonde am Boden doch etwas Kühlluft ab, was die Messung verfälscht?
(Wer misst, misst Mist - sagte ja schon jemand).

Ich gehe damit jetzt mal ganz großzügig um und setze die echte Kühlerbodentemp auf 28. 
Dann ergibt sich das Rth_Boden-Luft zu nur ((28-26,4)/60) sagenhafte  0,027 Grad/Watt.

Glaube ich nicht, mehr kann ich dazu kaum sagen.

Trotzdem schein es erstmal so zu sein, dass gute Kühler durchaus im Bereich 0,1 Grad/Watt oder deutlich niedriger sein könnten. Das würde aber im Umkehrschluss deutlich darauf Hinweisen, dass der Anteil des Rth des Kühlers (im Vergleich zu CPU und Übergangswiderstand WLP) eher klein ist. 

Und DANN wäre der Anteil der Luftmenge (wegen der Erwärmung und des Anteils der Mitteltemp) SEHR bedeutend....

4) Wir können noch schauen, was mit der Idletemp zu machen ist.
Es steht zwar keine Leistung dabei, aber meiner (4 Core) hat dabei 5 Watt.

5 Watt an 0,3 grad/Watt sind 1,5 Grad und nicht 3... auch das deutet auf ein bischen Luftkühlung an der Sonde hin. 


5) Jetzt könnte man schon die Coretemp z.B. bei 90 Watt vorhersagen: 9,5 Grad höher wegen des Rth, zuzüglich der Erhöhung der Mitteltemp in der Luft um 1 Grad....


So, jetzt brauche ich weitere Messwerte.


----------



## Kaktus (26. April 2013)

*AW: Kühlerleistung - keine Angabe der Wärmewiderstandes?*

Um es kurz zu machen..... theoretisch kann man viel berechnen, in der Praxis fließen aber weitaus mehr Punkte ein die man nicht pauschal mit einer einzigen Zahl abhandeln kann.

1. Die Verarbeitung und die Verbindung der Materialien wie z.B. Heatpsreader -> Wärmeleitpaste -> Boden -> Zinn/Wärmeleitpaste -> Heatpipes -> Form und Länge der Heatpipes -> Anbindung an die Kühlfinnen -> Psoitionierung der Heatpipes an den Kühlfinnen -> Fläche der Kühlfinnen -> Luftströmung über die Kühlfinnen -> Art der Strömung inklusive aller Verwirbelungen (gewollt oder ungewollt) 

Das sind nur mal ein paar Punkte. Das willst du "berechnen"? Das macht kein einziger Kühlerfertiger auf der Welt. Keiner. Mit etwas Erfahrung und logischem Denken kann man sehr leicht zu den nahezu richtigen Ergebnissen kommen. Am Ende ist das gesamte Kühlkonzept im Gehäuse ein entscheidender Punkt. 

Mathematik ist nett und die theoretischen Werte sind auch eine feine Sache, aber es sind zu viele Faktoren um Exakte Ergebnisse zu bekommen. Zumal es sogar innerhalb einer Produktreihe zu leichten Schwankungen kommen kann weil die Materialien eben nicht immer 100%ig die gleiche Qualität haben, die Passgenauigkeit in der Serienfertigung auch einer gewissen Schwankung unterliegt u.s.w.! Kleine feine Unterschiede die eine pauschalisierte Berechnung völlig unbrauchbar machen können. 

Das ist nicht böse gemeint, aber wie bekannt -> Theorie und Praxis haben oft wenig gemein.

Wen man das alles so einfach berechnen könnte, würden nicht so viele Hersteller mit ihren vermeintlichen High End Produkten derart oft auf die Nase fallen und doch wieder in der eigenen Leistungsklasse mittig mit schwimmen.


----------



## IRadio (26. April 2013)

*AW: Kühlerleistung - keine Angabe der Wärmewiderstandes?*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Um es kurz zu machen..... theoretisch kann man viel berechnen, in der Praxis fließen aber weitaus mehr Punkte ein die man nicht pauschal mit einer einzigen Zahl abhandeln kann.
> 
> 1. Die Verarbeitung und die Verbindung der Materialien wie z.B. Heatpsreader -> Wärmeleitpaste -> Boden -> Zinn/Wärmeleitpaste -> Heatpipes -> Form und Länge der Heatpipes -> Anbindung an die Kühlfinnen -> Psoitionierung der Heatpipes an den Kühlfinnen -> Fläche der Kühlfinnen -> Luftströmung über die Kühlfinnen -> Art der Strömung inklusive aller Verwirbelungen (gewollt oder ungewollt)
> 
> Das sind nur mal ein paar Punkte. Das willst du "berechnen"?



Das genau will ich NICHT. Ganz im Gegenteil.

Am liebsten würde ich es auf die drei Rth (Widerstände) CPU, WLP-Übergang, Kühler beschränken. Was interessiert mich, ob der LuKü mit drei guten oder mit 5 schlechten heatpipes arbeitet? Was interessiert mich, ob der Küherlboden gutes oder schlechtes Kupfer ist?
Wenn er die Wärme von unten an die Rippen bringt, gibts da einen Rth - und den wüsste ich gern. Das allein zählt. wenns nicht gut genug ist, oder wenn man eiunen besseren machen will muss man eben das bessere Material, die bessern Pipes nehmen. Schulendlich zählt aber nur der Messwert.
(Wenns der Hersteller sagen würde, gut - wenn nicht, könnte die Community das einführen - sie müsste es nur wollen.)

Dann gibts noch den Lüfter, oder wie sich in den letzten Posts ziemlich klar herausgestelllt hat, den Luftstrom, und natürlich die Kühlereingangstemperatur. Das isses schon. (nein, ich glaube nicht, dass der Verwirbelungs-Wärmeübergang detailliert betrachtet werden muss. Wenn das so wäre, hätte man das in der leistungselektronik auch schon eingeführt. Scah auf der ersten seite, in den ersten posts habe ich einen Link. Da sieht man, wie großzügig-einfach man das rechnen kann.)

Naja, die Kühlereingangstemp ist nicht ganz trivial, und beim Rth des Kühlers muss man die Lufterwärmung aufgrund del Leistung berücksichtigen... aber das ist auch kein Hexenwerk. Das kann man im Dunstrkreis der Lüfterauslegung belassen. 



Kaktus schrieb:


> Das macht kein einziger Kühlerfertiger auf der Welt. Keiner.


In der Leistungselektronik ist das absolut anders. schau dir dort Kataloge an. Alles dabei. Es geht schon - wenn man nur wollte !



Kaktus schrieb:


> Mit etwas Erfahrung und logischem Denken kann man sehr leicht zu den nahezu richtigen Ergebnissen kommen. Am Ende ist das gesamte Kühlkonzept im Gehäuse ein entscheidender Punkt.


Jetzt machst du eigentlich das, was ich vorhabe - und zeigst dann auf die Unwägbarkeit des Gehäuses. 

Natürlich hast du recht damit. 

Im letzten Rechenbeispiel reden wir von 90 m3/h Luft, das sind 1500 Liter pro Minute, oder 25 Liter pro Sekunde, oder eine Strömungsgeschwindigkeit von 10 m/s bei einem Querschnitt von 15*15 cm. So schnell fegt die Luft durch eine solche Eintrittsfläche ein, muss durch den Kühler hindurch und zur zweiten Fläche wieder hinaus. 
Die Unwägbarkeit besteht aber eher darin, ob du das einfach schaffst - oder ob die Hindernisse den Luftstrom reduzieren. Wenn die Menge IM KÜHLER fehlt, geht die Differenztemp hoch - ziemlich schnell sogar (schneller, als ich anfangs vermutete).


Kaktus schrieb:


> Mathematik ist nett und die theoretischen Werte sind auch eine feine Sache, aber es sind zu viele Faktoren um Exakte Ergebnisse zu bekommen.
> 
> Zumal es sogar innerhalb einer Produktreihe zu leichten Schwankungen kommen kann weil die Materialien eben nicht immer 100%ig die gleiche Qualität haben, die Passgenauigkeit in der Serienfertigung auch einer gewissen Schwankung unterliegt u.s.w.! Kleine feine Unterschiede die eine pauschalisierte Berechnung völlig unbrauchbar machen können.


Man muss eben nicht zu genau rechnen wollen. Du siehst doch, dass meine Simpelrechnungen jetzt schon SEHR ÄHNLICH zu dem sind, was ich Anfangs nur grob hingebosselt hatte...
Natürlich gibt es Schwankungen. Das ergibt ein Streuung des Berechnungsergebnisses.

Ich sage dir - leb entweder mit einer Vorherberechnebarkeit von +- 3 Grad, oder folge dem heute üblichen "Geschwafel" - was wäre dir denn lieber ? 



Kaktus schrieb:


> Das ist nicht böse gemeint, aber wie bekannt -> Theorie und Praxis haben oft wenig gemein.


Wie du siehst, nehme ich deine Kritik sehr ernst. Gerade daduch kann man zeigen, inwieweit sie berechtigt ist oder nicht. 



Kaktus schrieb:


> Wen man das alles so einfach berechnen könnte, würden nicht so viele Hersteller mit ihren vermeintlichen High End Produkten derart oft auf die Nase fallen und doch wieder in der eigenen Leistungsklasse mittig mit schwimmen.


Schon nach diesen wenigen Erkenmntnissen hier glaube ich, dass die Industrie nur aus einem oder zwei Gründen diese Werte nicht angibt: 

- Wenn man einmal sehen würde, wie ähnlich die Teile in der High-End-Klasse eigentlich sind, wäre der ganzen Diskussion Über Leistung der Boden entzogen. Kaufentscheidung wäre schnell entweder nach Desigm oder nach dem besten Papierfwert gefällt.
- wenn man einmal sehen würde, das bei den fast ganz ähnlichen High-Endkühlern eigentlich der Lüfter (oder noch viel genauer - der Luftstrom, den er durch den Kühler bringt) entscheidend ist....... dann währe jede Wahl doch viel faktischer durchführbar, gell ?

In beiden Fällen fürchtet man um seine Verkaufszahlen. Man sieht schon ( nach dem einzigen obigen Rechenbeispiel), dass der Kühler von Boden zur Rippe allenfalls den gleichen Anteil hat wie ein gut (!) dimensioniertet Lüfter - warum dann den Besten kaufen, ein bischen mehr Luft und die Sache ist gegessen.

Es ist gerade die Durchschaubarkeit, die die Hersteller fürchten, nicht die Komplexität. 
m.E. ist das unbegründet, weil die Kühler durchaus auch ein Schauobjekt sind, und es würden bestimmt nicht nur die besten, sondern auch die schönsten gekauft - solange man mit ihnen abschätzbar leben kann.


----------



## Blechdesigner (26. April 2013)

*AW: Kühlerleistung - keine Angabe der Wärmewiderstandes?*

@ IRadio

Ich habe hier noch mal einen bei 97W

CPU: 2500K @ 4,0GHz @ 1.240-1.248V
Verlustleistung via Prime95 (HwM/AIDA64/CoreTemp): 97W
Kühler: Thermalright Silver Arrow, 1x 140mm Lüfter mittig bei 957-971 U/min
Geschätzter Durchfluss: 92m³/h 


|Idle|Last
CoreTemp|26|51,25
CPU Package|26|52
Sonde am Kühlerboden/CPU|23|29,4
Sonde Lufteingang|22|27,2
Sonde Luftausgang|22|28,6 
Umgebungs Temp|21,1|21,1


----------



## IRadio (26. April 2013)

*AW: Kühlerleistung - keine Angabe der Wärmewiderstandes?*



Blechdesigner schrieb:


> @ IRadio
> 
> Ich habe hier noch mal einen bei 97W
> 
> ...



Die Differenz der Coretemp ist KLEINER als ich vorhergesagt habe.
Überraschung ! Das muss ich nochmal durchgrübeln.

Der Gag ist, dass die Differenztemp der Luft vor/nach Kühler nicht miststeigt, sondern gleich bleibt... aber die Innentemp des Rechners steigt als Ganzes. Naja, das habe alle Kritiker ja auch schon vorhergesagt.

Schon das Rth_Gesamt sieht jetzt kleiner aus.... Komisch. 

Die 92 m3/Stunde, das äußert sich aber in einem mächtigen Rauschen, oder wie muss man sich das vorstellen ?

Momentan leider keine Zeit mehr, ein paar tage Pause.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. April 2013)

*AW: Kühlerleistung - keine Angabe der Wärmewiderstandes?*

Die Masse der Nutzer will einfach nicht rechnen, und eher nur Minderheiten befassen sich damit was als Kühler reichen könnte. Wenn ich mir alles im Eigenbau erschaffe würde es sicherlich am meisten Sinn ergeben anstatt bei der Auswahl von der Stange


----------



## Blechdesigner (26. April 2013)

*AW: Kühlerleistung - keine Angabe der Wärmewiderstandes?*



IRadio schrieb:


> Die 92 m3/Stunde, das äußert sich aber in meinem mächtigen Rauschen, oder wie muss man sich das vorstellen ?


Ich muss sagen das es noch sehr, sehr angenehm ist, der wert ist ja nur geschätzt bzw. berechnet ausgehend von den Werten des Lüfters.
Angaben des Herstellers zum Lüfter: 160x140x25mm, 500-1300rpm, 46.8-122.9m³/h, 17-21dB(A)
500U/min mit 46,8m³/h sind ja grob 38% vom max. Wert, aber mein Lüfter läuft ja bei ca. 75% ~ 975U/min ~ 92m³/h


----------



## IRadio (26. April 2013)

*AW: Kühlerleistung - keine Angabe der Wärmewiderstandes?*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Die Masse der Nutzer will einfach nicht rechnen, und eher nur Minderheiten befassen sich damit was als Kühler reichen könnte. Wenn ich mir alles im Eigenbau erschaffe würde es sicherlich am meisten Sinn ergeben anstatt bei der Auswahl von der Stange


Ich gebe zu, DAS könnte das Problem sein. Schade wärs.....


----------



## exa (26. April 2013)

*AW: Kühlerleistung - keine Angabe der Wärmewiderstandes?*



IRadio schrieb:


> In der Leistungselektronik ist das absolut anders. schau dir dort Kataloge an. Alles dabei. Es geht schon - wenn man nur wollte !



Eben nicht! Wie du sicher feststellen wirst, machen die es sich sehr einfach, und hauen generell erst mal nur Passivkühler an die Bauteile, ganz im Gegensatz zum PC, wo die meisten Kühlungen aktiv ausgelegt sind.
Deswegen sieht man an Labornetzteilen auch meist eher große Passivkühler, als kleine Aktivkühler...

Noch dazu ist es in der Leistungselektronik so, dass man keine großen Variablen hat. Es gibt da nicht hunderte Mainboards, Grakas, Gehäuse und Belüftungsoptionen, es gibt nur EIN Gerät, von dem man genau weiß was drinsteckt, und was an Luft reinkommt...

Und als Entwickelr muss man dann halt wirklich mal kurz rechnen, undzwar mit Extremwerten, und das wars...

Bei meinem Wandler zb habe ich mit einer Umgebungstemp von 50°C gerechnet...


----------



## IRadio (29. April 2013)

*AW: Kühlerleistung - keine Angabe der Wärmewiderstandes?*



exa schrieb:


> Eben nicht! Wie du sicher feststellen wirst, machen die es sich sehr einfach, und hauen generell erst mal nur Passivkühler an die Bauteile, ganz im Gegensatz zum PC, wo die meisten Kühlungen aktiv ausgelegt sind.


Es ist richtig, dass das Passivkühler sind. Aber für die gibt es Rth-Werte, nach denen man auslegt. Es gibt ja sogar eine grobe Regel, um wieviel man den mit aktiver Kühlung senken kann.

Das mit der Passivkühlung stimmt auch nur eher für den Kleinleistungsbereich - bei richtig hohen leistung habe ich auch oft genuig aktive gesehen.


exa schrieb:


> Deswegen sieht man an Labornetzteilen auch meist eher große Passivkühler, als kleine Aktivkühler...


Grund dafür ist ganz klar die völlige Wartungsfreiheit. Jeder weiss, wie einer der alten kleinen CPU-Lüfter nach 3 Jahren aussieht...


exa schrieb:


> Noch dazu ist es in der Leistungselektronik so, dass man keine großen Variablen hat. Es gibt da nicht hunderte Mainboards, Grakas, Gehäuse und Belüftungsoptionen, es gibt nur EIN Gerät, von dem man genau weiß was drinsteckt, und was an Luft reinkommt...


Hier stimme ich die nur halb zu. Ja zu den verschiedenen Varianten, aber die beiden Hauptparameter im Gehäuse sind Luftführung und Menge sowie die abzuführende Leistung. 

Der bestellte Thermalright Macho ist  da, und ich werde am WE meinen 2600K mal etwas aufpeppen. 

Stay tuned.


----------



## IRadio (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kühlerleistung - keine Angabe der Wärmewiderstandes?*

So, mein erster Kühlerumbau ist erfolgt.

Normalkühler raus, Macho rein. Da ich zu faul war, das Mobo auszubauen, habe ich ihn im eingebauten Zustand hineingefriemelt. 

Die erste Überraschung kam beim Abnehmen des Standardkühlers - viel zu viel WLP dazwischen (ich wars nicht, das habe ich so bekommen). Anscheinend erzeigt die Haltekonstruktion des Normalkühlers (mit den Spreizklemmen) nicht genügend Anpressdruck, um da eine Verdrängung zu erzielen. 
Die neue Montage war mein erster Versuch mit MX2, das fühlte sich garnicht schlecht an. Neugierig bin ich aber schon, ob sich das Zeugs von selbst verteilt hat, ich werds also zu Forschungszwecken nochmals auseinandernehmen müssen.  

Die zweite Überraschung war die Kühlerwirkung - selbst ohne Lüfterwirkung (ich Dussel hatte der Lüfter falschrum drauf, er hakte) stieg die Temp statt auf meine bekannten 55+ (dann bis 70) (bei 60 Watt) nur auf freundliche 42.... und dann (sehr) langsam, entsprechend der Erwärmung der Masse. 

Die dritte war die Erkenntnis, dass man an dem Zeitverhalten der Erwärmung (schneller Anstieg (<5 s) auf 42, dann langsamer Anstieg weiter je nach Kühlwirkung) eigentlich Schlussfolgerungen auf Rth innerhalb der CPU oder auf den der WLP ziehen könnte.....kann mir da jemand folgen ?

Die vierte war die Erkenntnis, dass vielleicht das Heatpipe an der merkwürdigen Verringerung des Rth bei Blechdesigners Messungen beteiligt sein könnte. Ich weiß ja nicht, ob Freund Blechdesigner noch mitliest - aber wenn er nochmal eine Messung bei nur 40 Watt machen könnte... Allerdings geht das einem echten OCer natürlich zuwider, ein System zur Leitsungsverringerung runterzutakten.....  )

Als nächstes werden eigene Messungen an meinem Macho folgen.

(update: Blechdesigners verunstalteten Namen korrigiert.... tschulligung !)


----------



## Blechdesigner (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kühlerleistung - keine Angabe der Wärmewiderstandes?*

^^Wenn ich weiterhin Blechdesigner heißen darf, würde ich mal versuchen auf nur 40W zu kommen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IRadio (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kühlerleistung - keine Angabe der Wärmewiderstandes?*



Blechdesigner schrieb:


> ^^Wenn ich weiterhin Blechdesigner heißen darf, würde ich mal versuchen auf nur 40W zu kommen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am most sorry, Sir!

Ich werde das sofort ändern !


----------



## Blechdesigner (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kühlerleistung - keine Angabe der Wärmewiderstandes?*

CPU: 2500K @ 2,1GHz @ 0.944-0.952V
Verlustleistung via Prime95 (HwM/AIDA64/CoreTemp): 40,1W
Kühler:   Thermalright  Silver Arrow, 1x 140mm Lüfter mittig bei 970 U/min
Geschätzter Durchfluss: 92m³/h 


|Idle|Last
CoreTemp|23|35
CPU Package|23|35
Sonde am Kühlerboden/CPU|24|25,6
Sonde Lufteingang|21,1|21,1
Sonde Luftausgang|23|24
Umgebungs Temp|20,2|20,2


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei den anderen Tests sind die Sonden der Ein- und Auslassenden Luft zu vernachlässigen, diese standen zuvor in direkten Kontakt mit den Kühlerlamellen, was nun nicht mehr der Fall ist (siehe Bild).

*Edit:*
CPU: 2500K @ 2,9GHz @ 1.032-1.040V
Verlustleistung via Prime95 (HwM/AIDA64/CoreTemp): 61W
Kühler:   Thermalright  Silver Arrow, 1x 140mm Lüfter mittig bei 970 U/min
Geschätzter Durchfluss: 92m³/h 


|Idle|Last
CoreTemp|23|40
CPU Package|23|40
Sonde am Kühlerboden/CPU|24|27,1
Sonde Lufteingang|21,1|22,1
Sonde Luftausgang|23|25,7
Umgebungs Temp|20,2|20,2*
Edit2:*
CPU: 2500K @ 3,5GHz @ 1.128-1.136V
Verlustleistung via Prime95 (HwM/AIDA64/CoreTemp): 81W
Kühler:   Thermalright  Silver Arrow, 1x 140mm Lüfter mittig bei 970 U/min
Geschätzter Durchfluss: 92m³/h 


|Idle|Last
CoreTemp|23|45
CPU Package|23|45
Sonde am Kühlerboden/CPU|24|28,6
Sonde Lufteingang|21,1|22,1
Sonde Luftausgang|23|27,1
Umgebungs Temp|20,2|20,2*
Edit3:*
CPU: 2500K @ 4,2GHz @ 1.232-1.240V
Verlustleistung via Prime95 (HwM/AIDA64/CoreTemp): 100W
Kühler:   Thermalright  Silver Arrow, 1x 140mm Lüfter mittig bei 970 U/min
Geschätzter Durchfluss: 92m³/h 


|Idle|Last
CoreTemp|24|52,5
CPU Package|24|53
Sonde am Kühlerboden/CPU|25|31,8
Sonde Lufteingang|22,1|23
Sonde Luftausgang|24|29,5
Umgebungs Temp|21,1|21,1


----------



## IRadio (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kühlerleistung - keine Angabe der Wärmewiderstandes?*

Wenn ich mal alle Deine Ergebnisse zusammenfasse:

Das Rth_core-Boden ergibt sich zu 0,23 bis 0,30 Grad/Watt. Erst wich deine 60 Watt-Messung diesbezüglich nach oben ab, anschliessend nach unten.

Das Rth_Boden-Luft (das ist der Kühler) ist jedoch viel niedriger: Grob gerechnet : * Nur ein (zehntel) drittel davon !*

Wie schon jemand richtig übers Messen sagte..... speziell die Messung des Kühlerbodens ist sicher nicht einfach, wen man nur an der Bodenfläche misst. 

Trotzdem liegen mir die Ergebnisse genügend nahe beieinander, dass ich doch einige Annahmen bzw. Aussagen treffen wollte:

- in dem Rth der CPU ist die WLP eingerechnet. Das müsste man noch trennen, speziell um dessen Einfluss genauer rauszukriegen. 
- Das Rth des Kühlers ist VIEL niedriger als der Innerhalb PU+WLP. Bedeutet auch, dass eine Verbesserung am Kühler für die Coretemp (fast) nix bringt.... und eine Verschlechterung nur wenig ändert. 

und noch
- Die Lufttemp geht somit 1:1 in die Coretemp ein - je wärmer die Luft, umso wärmer die CPU. (naja, das ist logisch)

Du dürftest also erst bei deutlich höheren Leistungen (oder wenn die Kühler/heatpipes unlinear werden oder ihre Leistungsgrenze erreichen) überhaupt einen merklichen Einfluss des Kühlers erreichen - *der größere Teil der Differenztemp ist innerhalb der CPU+WLP. *

Update: nach etwas genaueren Ergebniszusammenstellungen habe ich die fettgedruckten Aussagen etwas angepasst. Ergebnisse dazu auf Seite 5.


----------



## Blechdesigner (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kühlerleistung - keine Angabe der Wärmewiderstandes?*

^^So, habe mal alles von 40-100W in groben 20er Schritten durchgezogen (siehe oben jeweiligen Edit)


----------



## IRadio (3. Mai 2013)

Ok, ich nehme die Herausforderung an, ich fasse die Ergebnisse als Tabelle zusammen - wenn ich das schaffe. Wie machst du die Tabellen - ich sehe den HTML-Code, aber machst du den von Hand ?

(Dauert aber einen Moment....)

So, jetzt habe ich mal alle Werte in eine Tabelle gepackt.

Das Rth zwischen Core und Kühlerboden berechne ich einfach aus den Differenztemperaturen, beim Kühler bilde ich den Mittelwert aus Ein - und Ausgangstemp, mit dieser und dem Boden dann das Rth.

Nun denn, man sieht zwar deutlich einige Ungenauigkeiten, wegen unvollkommener Messungen, aber das Ergebnis spricht m.E. für sich:   



Leistung           |Watt           |40|61|81|100

Coretemp           |Grad         |36|40|45|53 
*
Rth_CPU-Boden    |Grad/Watt|0,26|0,21|0,20|0,21 *

Bodentemp         |Grad           | 25,6    |27,1|28,6|31,8 
*
Rth_Boden-Luft    |Grad/Watt    | 0,08|0,08 |0,09 |0,10 *

Luft ein            |Grad            |21,1    |22,1    |22,1    |23
Luft aus             |Grad        |24|25,7|27,1|29,5
Luft Mittel            |Grad            |22,55|23,9|24,6    |26,25
Für das Rth zwischen Core und Kühlerboden kann man sicher etwas zwischen 0,21 und - 0,24 (?) annehmen.  

Für das Rth des Kühler ergibt sich erschreckend genau ein Wert 0,08 bis 0,09. 

Dazu einige Anmerkungen:
- Wenn man die theoretische Lufttemp(differenz) berechnet, die sich aus 100 Watt und 92 m3/h errechnet, bekommt man 5,2 Grad.... passt schon sehr gut. 
- Rth_Core-Boden ist ja der eigentliche Wärmeweg vom Die zum Boden des Kühlers. Dazu zählen auch die Übergänge von 2mal WLP - einmal innen unter dem "Kopf" und einmal zwischen CPU und Kühler. Die "Köpfer" sehen nun klarer, welches Potential das Köpfen hat - vielleicht 1/3 des Rth.
- Ob der Anstieg des Rth wegen erhöhter Leistung oder wegen Messfehlern ist - keine Ahnung. Irgendwo wird der Kühler jedefalls eine Leistungsgrenze haben, ich habe mich genauer über die heatpipes und deren Eigenschaften Informiert. 
- (update) Noch eine Idee dazu. Das Rth des Kühler beziehe ich auf die Mitteltemp zwischen ein-und Ausgangsluft. Die Differenz zwische Mitteltemp und Eingangsluft muss man - eigentlich - dem Kühler zurechnen - oder auch nicht, denn das ist eher eine Sache der Luftmenge, die durchgeht. Und DAS werde ich mal versuchen, in ein Diagramm zu packen.  

Ich finde, ehrlich gesagt, die Ergebnisse aussagekräftig und vertrauenswürdig genug, um da noch weiter hineinzuschauen - vielleicht machen jetzt ja doch noch einige mehr mit ?

Dazu noch eine weitere Idee - wieder eine Aufgabe für Blechdesigner:
ich habe an meinem neuen Thermalright Macho etwas interessantes beobachtet, was vorher am Standardkühler, wahrscheinlich wegen schlechtem WLP-Übergang, nicht zu beobachten war:
Wenn man die CPU unter Last setzt und dabei die Temp beobachtet, geht die Temp zuerst sehr schnell (< 5 s) hoch, um dann langsam weiterzusteigen bis zu einem Endwert. 
Der schnelle Anstieg bildet (offensichtlich) der Weg vom die zum Kühlerboden ab - der langsamer Anstieg dann der Aufbau der Tempdifferenzen an Kühlermasse (Wärmekapazität), und der Einstellung der Tempdiff der Luft am Kühler, und dann noch der allgemeinen Temp-Erhöhung der Eingangsluft - dies ist ja in obiger Tabelle wunderbar zu sehen. 

Könntest du mal ausprobieren und messen, wie das aussieht - wie groß ist die erste schnelle Änderung, wie groß die langsame zweite ? Das ist ja schnell gemessen, weil du garnichts im Rechner mit extern-equipment messen musst.

Danke schonmal im voraus.


----------



## Blechdesigner (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kühlerleistung - keine Angabe der Wärmewiderstandes?*

Ja, die Tabelle ist per Hand angelegt (

[/*table] natürlich dann ohne Stern) 



Spalte|Spalte
(neue Zeile) Spalte|Spalte
....[/*table]



Leistung Watt|40|61|81|100
Coretemp Grad|36|40|45|53 
*
Rth_CPU-Boden Grad/Watt*
|
*0,26*
|
*0,21*
|
*0,20*
|
*0,21 *

Bodentemp Grad|25,6|27,1|28,6|31,8 
*
Rth_Boden-Luft Grad/Watt*
|
*0,08*
|
*0,08*
|
*0,09*
|
*0,10
*
Luft ein Grad|21,1|22,1|22,1|23
Luft aus Grad|24|25,7 |27,1|29,5
Luft Mittel Grad|22,55|23,9|24,6|26,2[/*table]



Leistung Watt|40|61|81|100
Coretemp Grad|36|40|45|53 
*Rth_CPU-Boden Grad/Watt*
|
*0,26*
|
*0,21*
|
*0,20*
|
*0,21 *

Bodentemp Grad|25,6|27,1|28,6|31,8
*Rth_Boden-Luft Grad/Watt*
|
*0,08*
|
*0,08*
|
*0,09*
|
*0,10 *

Luft ein Grad|21,1|22,1|
22,1
|23
Luft aus Grad|24|25,7|
27,1
|29,5
Luft Mittel Grad|22,55|23,9|24,6|26,2
Ach naja, jetzt hast du es ja schon hinbekommen -> denn hier noch ein Zahlendreher, den ich entdeckt habe


----------



## IRadio (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kühlerleistung - keine Angabe der Wärmewiderstandes?*



Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Ja, die Tabelle ist per Hand angelegt (
> 
> [/*table] natürlich dann ohne Stern)
> 
> Ach naja, jetzt hast du es ja schon hinbekommen -> denn hier noch ein Zahlendreher, den ich entdeckt habe






Jo. Und auch schon weg 

Danke trotzdem.


----------



## Uter (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kühlerleistung - keine Angabe der Wärmewiderstandes?*

Kleine Frage am Rande: Wo genau wurde der Temperaturfühler am Kühlerboden angebracht? Auf der Oberseite des Kühlerbodens? Wenn ja, dann gibt es ein kleines Problem: Man misst nicht die Temperatur der Bodenplatte, sondern die nach dem Wärmeübergang untere Bodenplatte - Heatpipes - Oberteil Bodenplatte. Diese Temperatur müsste deutlich unter der der unteren Bodenplatte liegen. Das erklärt btw. auch den niedrigen Rth-Boden-Luft und den hohen Chip-Boden.


----------



## Blechdesigner (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kühlerleistung - keine Angabe der Wärmewiderstandes?*



Takt in MHz|Leistung in W|Ø Temp. nach 5sec|Ø Temp. nach ~1min|Ø Temp. nach 5min|Ø Temp. nach 15min
2100|
*40*
|32,25|33,25|34|35
2900|
*61*
|35,5|37,75|39,25|40
3500|
*81*
|40,5|42,5|44,25|45
4200|
*100*
|45|48,25|51|52@ Uter

Der Fühler war zwischen bzw. an Boden und CPU/CPU-Sockel (sollte man auf dem Bild sehen können, wenn nicht, hier nochmal in Groß).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## IRadio (3. Mai 2013)

So, jetzt habe ich mir mein Wochenende verdient.

Diese Bild wird keiner der Lüfterhersteller mögen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was sagt uns das? Irgendwer sagte, dass ein Kühler "beinahe" im Passivbetrieb eigentlich immer ausreichend sein. *Bingo, sie haben den ersten Preis gewonnen. *

@uter du magst insoweit Recht haben, dass es das Rth um eine Winzigkeit verschiebt - der Kühler mehr, die CPU weniger. An der Gesamtdifferenz ändert das aber auch nichts.

@ Blechdesigner
Und wenn ich jetzt noch die Idletemp hätte.... ich nehm aber die aus deinen Messwerten, die wird ja wohl identisch sein.



Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Takt in MHz|Leistung in W|Ø Temp. nach 5sec|Ø Temp. nach ~1min|Ø Temp. nach 5min|Ø Temp. nach 15min
> 2100|
> *40*
> |32,25|33,25|34|35
> ...


Jo, dan nehmen wir doch mal 22 Grad als Idle Temp an.

Und nehmen wir die 100 Watt.

Die Temp naach kurzer Zeit:
Core-Differenz = Temp - Idletemp = 45 (die schnelle Zeit) - 23 Grad (Umgebung) = 22 Grad

Rth_Core-boden = 22 Grad (core-diff) /100 = 0,22 Grad Pro Watt.
*Na, die zahl kennen wir doch schon, oder ?*

Und jetzt die lange Zeit -Temp : 52 Grad - 45 Grad (die Kurze Zeit) = 7 Grad
Rth_Kühler = 7 Grad /100 Watt = 0,07 Grad/Watt.
Die kennen wir auch - *das ist fast genau die 0,08 aus meiner Tabelle für den Kühler....*.

Ohne jegliches anderes Messmittel.

(und das beste ist - mit den Zahlen von 40 Watt kommt praktisch genau das gleiche raus.....)


----------



## Blechdesigner (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kühlerleistung - keine Angabe der Wärmewiderstandes?*

^^Wieviel °C erreiche ich laut deinem Diagramm, bei 40W und 60m³/h? (mann sieht es leider nicht genau auf dem Bild).
Ich habe den Lüfter mal auf 50% gedrosselt, sprich das ergibt dann zwischen 61-62m³/h.


----------



## IRadio (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kühlerleistung - keine Angabe der Wärmewiderstandes?*



Blechdesigner schrieb:


> ^^Wieviel °C erreiche ich laut deinem Diagramm, bei 40W und 60m³/h? (mann sieht es leider nicht genau auf dem Bild).
> Ich habe den Lüfter mal auf 50% gedrosselt, sprich das ergibt dann zwischen 61-62m³/h.



(btw - sollte die hälfte von 92 m3/h nicht 46 m3/h sein ?)

Hier die Zahlen des Bildes: ((die Zahlen in der Tabelle ist die Coretemp)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das sind bei 40  Watt und dem Unterschied von 60 zu 90 m3 etwa 0,3 Grad - jedefalls nach Tabelle. solltest du kaum sehen können. Wenn du den Lüfter nochmal halbierst, wird der Unterschied größer.

Achtung, ich habe in m3/h gerechnet, nicht in Prozent Drehzahl oder sowas. Da ist natürlich eine Unwägbarkeit drin, haben andere ja vorhergesagt. 

Den Vergleichstest solltest du eher bei 80 Watt machen dann sieht man es deutlicher.


----------



## Blechdesigner (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kühlerleistung - keine Angabe der Wärmewiderstandes?*

Hmm, also bei mir stieg die max. Ø Temp um ca. 1,25°C (also auf 36,25), 40W wie im ersten Test nur der Lüfter bei 650-660U/min, was ca. 61-62m³/h ergeben sollte.


----------



## IRadio (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kühlerleistung - keine Angabe der Wärmewiderstandes?*



Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Hmm, also bei mir stieg die max. Ø Temp um ca. 1,25°C (also auf 36,25), 40W wie im ersten Test nur der Lüfter bei 650-660U/min, was ca. 61-62m³/h ergeben sollte.


Wie soll ich dazu etwas sagen.

Ich habe in die Tabelle alles reingepackt - die Anhebung der Innentemp bei höherer leistung, die theoretische Temperaturdifferenz der Luft, die Differenztemperaturen der beiden Rth-Werte. Wegen der Anhebung der Innentemp sind da Unsicherheiten drin...

Du kannst ja nochmals mit anderen Leistungen probieren. Vielleicht stimmt ja auch die Umrechnung der niedrigeren Drehzahl nicht (das hatten andere angemerkt). Vielleicht hast du noch andere Verlustleistungen im Gehäuse, die bei niedrigerer Drehzahl die Temp innen schneller steigen lassen ? Insoweit ist die Innentemp ja nur sehr grob berücksichtigt.

(so, weekend, es geht erst am Montag weiter. Dank an alle Mitleser und -helfer)


----------



## IRadio (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kühlerleistung - keine Angabe der Wärmewiderstandes?*

Jetzt habe ich auch Daten meines Macho auf dem 2600 K.

Nach meiner neuen Methode ((Temp nach 3 sec Vollast) - (Temp Idle)) / Leistung Vollast

bekomme ich (43-29)/65 = 0,21 als Rth_CPU+WLP

Passt genau zu der von Blechdesigner.

Das wäre damit auch eine einfache und superschnelle Methode, um eine WLP-Ausführung zu beurteilen - zumindest ob keine großen Fehler dabei sind. Und das noch während StandardLeistung - ohne die CPU mit hohen Temps quälen zu müssen. 

Ich werde mal versuchen, meinen Standardkühler nochmals draufzusetzen, um zu schauen, wie der mit guter WLP läuft.

update:bisher habe ich Cpu und WLP-übergang immer gemeinsam behandelt. es wäre jetzt interessant herauszufinden, wieviel Anteil ein guter WLP-Übergang hat.

Update2: Ich habe das Netz der Wärme-Übergangswiderstände der CPU im Excel. 

Ich bräuchte mal von "Köpfern" folgende Zahlen:

- Maße des Dies (oder die Fläche der CPU) (Update - habe was gefunden)
- Dicke des Dies (0,7 mm ?)
- Dicke des Heatspreaders
- Material des Heatspreaders (wahrscheinlich Kupfer)


----------



## Athlon1000TB (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kühlerleistung - keine Angabe der Wärmewiderstandes?*

Maße des Dies findet man eigentlich recht schnell per Google.
Die durchschnittliche Dicke eines Wafers beträgt 775µm, also 0.775mm. Ich denke das kommt auch gut hin. Wafer
Dicke des Heatspreaders kenn ich nicht.
Material sollte Kupfer sein, wenn sich nichts geändert hat. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...330-usertest-thermalright-ifx-14-dsc00033.jpg

Viel Spaß beim weiterrechnen. Ist auch ein kleines Hobby von mir


----------



## IRadio (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kühlerleistung - keine Angabe der Wärmewiderstandes?*



Athlon1000TB schrieb:


> Maße des Dies findet man eigentlich recht schnell per Google.
> Die durchschnittliche Dicke eines Wafers beträgt 775µm, also 0.775mm. Ich denke das kommt auch gut hin. Wafer
> Dicke des Heatspreaders kenn ich nicht.
> Material sollte Kupfer sein, wenn sich nichts geändert hat. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...330-usertest-thermalright-ifx-14-dsc00033.jpg
> ...


 
Danke dir. Die 0,7xx mm kannte ich. Nur wusste ich nicht, ob das bei den Proz. auch so ist.
Meine einfache Berechnung der 4 Wärmeleitstufen kommt jedenfalls gefährlich nahe an die 0,2 Grad/Watt, die wir hier auch schon so bestimmt haben. 

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob ein 2600 K unter dem Heatspreader wärmeleitpaste oder Lot hat ?


----------



## Blechdesigner (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kühlerleistung - keine Angabe der Wärmewiderstandes?*



IRadio schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen, ob ein 2600 K unter dem Heatspreader wärmeleitpaste oder Lot hat ?


Bei Sandy ist es Lot, die olle WLP hat erst mit Ivy Einzug gehalten.


----------



## Eddy@Thermalright (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kühlerleistung - keine Angabe der Wärmewiderstandes?*

Euch ist aber bewusst das es beim Lot für Bodenplatten und Heatpipes himmelweite Unterschiede bei der Leistung gibt? Die auch sicherlich von niemanden bekannt gegeben werden? 

Ihr errechnet ja ein ... naja... ich nenne es mal pauschalen Rechenweg mit festgesetzten Angaben. Aber ihr kennt weder die Wärmeleitfähigkeit der Heatpipes, die sich je nach Ausführung ebenfalls extrem unterscheiden können (optisch natürlich nicht ersichtlich), noch die Art des verwendeten Lötzinn bei der Bodenplatte und wie viel hier verwendet wird. Und das wird euch auch niemand verraten. 

Wenn ich das richtig sehe und verstehe, wollt ihr alles einfach errechnen können und verwendet grobe Richtangaben. Damit werdet ihr nur am Ende völlig falsch liegen mit den Werten die euch definitiv fehlen.


----------



## IRadio (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kühlerleistung - keine Angabe der Wärmewiderstandes?*

Hi Eddie, grüß dich. "Vertrittst" du Thermalright im Ernst ?



Eddy@Thermalright schrieb:


> Euch ist aber bewusst das es beim Lot für Bodenplatten und Heatpipes himmelweite Unterschiede bei der Leistung gibt?


Ich sprach eigentlich über Lot für Heatpreaders. Ich habe einen Freund am Rohr, dessen Ivy 3770K bei 80 Grad rumrödelt. Mit meiner "entdeckten" Methode habe wir sein Rth der CPU zu 0,27 bestimmt - deutlich mehr als ich hier bei den I7 2x00 sah. Ich dachte erst an schlechten Wärmeübergang/WLP-Problem, bis ich im netz den Unterschied in der Ausführung der CPUs (Sandy - Lot, Ivy- WLP) fand. Das erklärt natürlich einiges.



Eddy@Thermalright schrieb:


> Die auch sicherlich von niemanden bekannt gegeben werden?


Ich als Anwender sage : Schade eigentlich. Man würde damit aus dem Morast von Erfahrungen und richtigen/falschen "Beurteilungen" herauskommen und das ganze viel faktischer beurteilbar machen. 

Warum aber Hersteller das nicht tun, ist mir ziemlich klar, es geht um einen Markt. 
Als ich mit meinen Berechnungen begann, hätte ich nicht gedacht, was dabei herauskam. Jetzt verstehe ich umsomehr, das ein Hersteller eher wenig davon hat, wenn alle fakten bekannt wären.



Eddy@Thermalright schrieb:


> Ihr errechnet ja ein ... naja... ich nenne es mal pauschalen Rechenweg mit festgesetzten Angaben.


Das ist schon falsch. ich habe erst ein Simpelmodell des Wärmeweges aufgestellt, das dann etwas verfeinert. Um diese Modell herum haben "wir" mit vorhandenen einfache Bordmittel messungen gemacht - mit den bekannten Fehlermöglichkeiten.
Damit kann man (schn) mehr als nur allgemeine Aussagen machen, aber Gradgenauigkeit hat das (noch)  nicht. 
Aber allein die Größenordungen sind so interessant, und auch zwische verschiedenen Rechner vergleichbar, dass man schon - im Rahmen ihrer Validität - damit arbeiten kann. 


Eddy@Thermalright schrieb:


> Aber ihr kennt weder die Wärmeleitfähigkeit der Heatpipes, die sich je nach Ausführung ebenfalls extrem unterscheiden können (optisch natürlich nicht ersichtlich), ...


Im Prinzip jein. Für die MÖGLICHKEITEN von Heatpipes kann man schon aus Wikipedia ausreichende Daten finden. Ob die Hersteller das auch tatsächlich realiesiert haben, oder ob sie leere Kupferrohre verbaut habe, kann man natürlich nicht von aussen sehen.

Was man aber kann: Man kann den ungefähren Wärmewiderstand des Kühlers bestimmen - einfach ganz aussenherum, von Lufttemperatur zur Temp der Bodenplatte. Da sind die Heatpipes dabei. Und um es einfach zu sagen - wennes nur halbwegs gute Heatpipes sind, dann sin sie so gut, dass sie kaum einen Anteil an dem Rth des Kühlers haben. Und wenn sie signifikant "schlechte" wären, wäre das Rth des Geamtkühlers spürbar schlechter. So einfach ist das.  

Und was die unbekannte Wäreleitpaste betrifft, mittlerweile habe ich den gesamten Weg der Wärme vom Core zur Chipoberfläche, wenigstens in 4 Teilen, als Rechenweg im Excel. Selbst dieses einfache Modell liegt so nah an unseren "gemessenen" Werten, dass du das Bezweifeln der Genauigkeit lieber nur ganz leise tun solltest..... du könntest unangenehme Überraschungen erleben.

Die Hersteller sollte sich lieber mal darüber Gedanken machen, wie sie den Benutzern ihrer Produkte beibringen, wie man einen guten WLP-Übergang hinbringt, indem man die "richtige" Menge Plörre in der richtigen Art an die rihtige Strelle der CPU bringt. *Da seid ihr ganz weit hintendran*, denn selbst die geschmähte Konkurrenz aus der Leistungselektronik mit den Passivkühlern hat diesbezüglich, öffentlich zugänglich, genaue Angaben parat. Mit Angabe des W-Koeffizienten der Pasten, der notwending und maximalen Schichtdicken, der Aufbringung und der Dauer- und Wärmebeständigkeit, und vor allem, dem erreichbaren Rth, der eine Berechnung der Differenztemperatur am Wärmeübergang erlaubt und damit *eine Auslegung des WLP-Überganges nach Wunsch.*


Eddy@Thermalright schrieb:


> .....noch die Art des verwendeten Lötzinn bei der Bodenplatte und wie viel hier verwendet wird.


Das ist auch unnötig. Die Größenordnung des Wärmeleitkoeffizienten von Loten liegt bei einem Drittel von dem von Kupfer, bei den Schichtdickenverhältnissen spielt das also kaum eine Rolle, was den Einfluss auf das Gesamt-Rth bzw. letztendlich die Coretemp angeht.

Wenn du willst, rechne ich dir den geschätzen Anteil an der Coretemp einer angenommenen Schichtdicke Lot bzw. deren mögliche Differenz aufgrund verschiedener Lote aus, aber mittlerweile weiss ich genug darüber, um die sogar eine Schätzung zu geben - bei einem Anteil von vielleicht gesamt 0,1 Grad coretemp spielen Qualitätsunterschiede der Lote eher eine untergeordente Rolle. Da sollten sich die Hersteller eher um die Qualität bzw Wärmeleitfähigkeit des verwendeten Kupfers kümmern, denn der Anteil ist größer. 


Eddy@Thermalright schrieb:


> Und das wird euch auch niemand verraten.


Da es niemand wissen will, ist das nicht schlimm. 

Was ich mir - schon zu Beginn meine Threads - gewünscht hätte, wäre ein Rth des gesamten Kühlers - von Lufttemp zur Bodenplatte, vielleicht noch in Abhängigkeit von der Luftmenge, damit man das nach Bedarf skalieren kann. (Welchen Anteil dabei Lot, Rohr oder Kupfer haben, is UNS als Anwender eigentlich wurscht). 
Jetzt weiss ich mittlerweile, dass man die zu übertragende Wärmeleistung ebenfalls als Skalierung dazunehmen muss - aber damit könnte man Kühler schon ziemlich gut beurteilen.

Mittlerweile habe ich die Größenordnungen davon - und nicht nur das - selbst herausgefunden. Und wenn die Community hier das verstehen würde, wären die Tage von Kühlern ohne ein solches Rth-Diagramm gezählt. 



Eddy@Thermalright schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig sehe und verstehe, wollt ihr alles einfach errechnen können und verwendet grobe Richtangaben.


Das sieht du nicht richtig. Ich wollte eine mittelgroben Richtwert einfach errechnen können, und mangels verfügbare Zahlen habe ich mit selbst ermittelten groben Richtangaben begonnen. 

Ob diese Arbeit (zum Unwohlsein der Hersteller) weitergeführt wird, hängt vor allem von der Community ab, die den Wert dieser Sache für sich selbst erkennen muss. Ich werde das ganze, wenns niemanden interessiert,  weder aus akademischem Interesse noch als Don Quichotte gegen die böse Mafia fortführen, dazu ist mir meine Zeit zu schade. 

Mittlerweile weiss ich - für meine Zwecke - genug, um Kühlerprobleme einfach und treffsicher festmachen zu können (was ich gerade an zwei weiteren rechnern getestet habe), noch bevor man per Overclocking zu bösen Temps vorstößt. Für mich persönlich ist der Zweck diese Threads erfüllt. 



Eddy@Thermalright schrieb:


> Damit werdet ihr nur am Ende völlig falsch liegen mit den Werten die euch definitiv fehlen.


Da uns die angesprochenen Werte garnicht fehlen, können wir diesbezüglich garnicht falsch liegen.

PS: Eddie, eines noch: Der Zufall will es, dass ich hier (neuerdings) eine Thermalright Macho im Einsatz habe. Ich habe herausgefunde, dass dieser (und wohl alle) CPU Kühler unglaublich niedrige Rths habe, das habe ich falsch eingschätzt. Das Ding sah als Packung gut aus, ist gut geschützt darin und liess sich auch von einem Noob wie mich gut einbauen - wenn man erstmal die Anleitung gelesen hat , die auch dafür ganz ok war. Ein richtig gut brauchbarer langer Schraubenzieher war auch dabei (für "die eine" Befestigungsschraube). Die Wärmeleitpaste lag sogar dabei, allerdings ist die Menge nach meinem Dafürhalten zu groß für einen perfekten übergang. Vor allem ist die Qualität davon nicht angegeben.... und das hätte mich am  meisten interessiert.   
Das Ding spielt, wie in der Signatur angegeben.  - ich bin eigentlich rundherum zufrieden.

Was ich nicht beurteilen kann/will  ist die Frage, ob fremde Produkte "besser" oder "schlechter" sind - wenn das denn noch eine Rolle spielt. Dass ich mittlerweile aber genügend darüber weiss, sollte dir jetzt klar sein.


----------



## Eddy@Thermalright (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kühlerleistung - keine Angabe der Wärmewiderstandes?*

Ich kann und will jetzt gar nciht groß diskutieren. Nur mal zwei drei Punkte. 

Der verwendete Lötzinn zur Verbindung Heatpipes und Boden (und eben den Rest da unten) kann je nach Wahl einen Unterschied von 2-3k machen  Nur dieses eine Sache kann einen extremen Unterschiede erwirken. Besseres Lötzinn ist natürlich auch teurer. Ich hab keine Ahnung was du für Werte oder Informationen aus anderen Bereichen hast, aber wir können mit der Auswahl des Lötzinns einiges erwirken. 

Gleiches gilt bei den Heatpipes. Es gibt unzählige Modelle die sich in der Leistung stark unterscheiden können aber völlig identisch aussehen. Das sind dann auch mal 2,3 oder 4-5 k und mehr die man hier Erwirken kann, was aber auch wieder Geld kostet. Eine allgemeingültige Rechnung kannst du so nicht aufstellen. Das mag bei 2, 3 Kühlern klappen und die Ergebnisse kommen recht gut hin, beim nächsten Modell ist die gesamte Rechnung nur noch unsinnig. 

Nur ein Grund warum ich mit der Berechnung ganz vorsichtig wäre wenn man es auf weitere Kühler überträgt. Da muss ich sicherlich nichts "leise tun". 

Das auftragen der WLP ist relativ unspektakulär. Damit erwirkt man in der Praxis eher geringe Unterschiede sofern man da nicht Klotzt und nicht zu sparsam ist. (Gleiche WLP vorausgesetzt).

Zur Menge der beigelegten WLP.... das Tüttchen ist für 2-3 Auftragungen gedacht. Nicht jeder ist so versiert das alles beim ersten mal klappt. 

Versteh mich nicht falsch. Ich finde das alles sehr interessant zu lesen und sicherlich wäre es nett wenn man Tests einfach vergessen könnte wenn man eh alles berechnen könnte. Aber es ist wie es ist.. dir fehlen Informationen die du auch nicht bekommen kannst und offensichtlich ein paar Dinge falsch einschätzt nur weil du sie aus anderen Bereichen so oder so kennst.


----------



## IRadio (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kühlerleistung - keine Angabe der Wärmewiderstandes?*



Eddy@Thermalright schrieb:


> Ich kann und will jetzt gar nicht groß diskutieren.


Schade. Ich würde SEHR gern mit Dir weiterdiskutieren.
Es gäbe kaum eine bessere Gelegenheit, um jemandem an der richtigen Stelle mal klar zu machen, was "wir" Anwender brauchen, und was nicht.


Eddy@Thermalright schrieb:


> Nur mal zwei drei Punkte.
> 
> Der verwendete Lötzinn zur Verbindung Heatpipes und Boden (und eben den Rest da unten) kann je nach Wahl einen Unterschied von 2-3k machen




ja, fangen wir mal an: das hängt von der Leistung ab. Nach den wenigen Daten, die ich hier mit den tollen Kerlen ermitteln konnte, hat BDs Kühler bei 50 Watt etwa eine Temperaturdifferenz von 4 Grad, gerechnet von Oberfläche Kühler bis Bodenplatte.
(bezogen auf 100 m3/h Luft, damit die Differenztemp der Luft selbst klein bleibt (0,75 grad) und "keine" Rolle spielt).

Da ist natürlich kein Platz fü "2-3K UNTERSCHIED", logisch. Bei 100 Watt wär die Differenz 8 K am Kühler, und dann glaub ichs auch noch nicht... wir haben die Bodenplatte, den Wärmeübergang Bodenplatte ins Rohr, das Rohr selbst, den Übergang von den Rohren zu den Lamellen und die Weiterleitung in den Lamellen selbst.

Ok, was ich wirklich sagen will : deine Angabe 2-3K mag richtig sein, aber du vergisst, die Parameter anzgeben, unter denen sie gelten - das ist (zumindest) die übertragene Wärmeleistung. 

Und gegen diesen Unwillen, KLARE NACHVOLLZIEHBARE technische Angaben zu bekommen, versuche ich in diesem Thread zu kämpfen.



Eddy@Thermalright schrieb:


> Nur dieses eine Sache kann einen extremen Unterschiede erwirken. Besseres Lötzinn ist natürlich auch teurer. Ich hab keine Ahnung was du für Werte oder Informationen aus anderen Bereichen hast, aber wir können mit der Auswahl des Lötzinns einiges erwirken.


Der Zufall will es, das ich in einem Unternehmen arbeite, welches elektronische Komponenten herstellt, bei denen Lötprozesse eine wichtige Rolle spielen. Das macht mich natürlich nicht zu einem Spezialisten für alle Lote, aber ich denke, ich kann die Zusammenhänge schon nachvollziehen. 
Die Obergrenze dessen, was euer Lot an Wärmeleitfähigkeit haben kann, würde ich in der Gegend von Kupfer ansetzen (weil Kupfer mit die beste überhaupt hat). Die untere Grenze ist vielleicht Elektronikzinn, denn Materialien zu verwenden, die schlechter wären als Blei oder Zinn mach ja auch wenig Sinn, ok ? Da wäre dann ja sogar Stahl besser....

Gut, ich habe mal herumgerechnet, wenn ich mal 6 Rohre annehme, ein Lötspalt von 1 mm, eine aktive Bodenplatte von 3 cm Breite, mit einer (sehr schlechten) Wärmeleitzahl von 50, und einen (geschätzen) durchschnittlichen Weg von 4 mm im Kupfer,  dann haben wir bei 100 Watt  im Kupferteil der Bodenplatte  2 Grad Tempdifferenz und im Lötzinn zum Rohr hin 1 Grad. da bleiben aber leider als Potential für Lötzinnverbesserungen genau 1 Grad, die du eben mit besserm Lot halbieren kannst. Das Wärmerohr selber sollte sehr wenig Differenz haben, und der Rest der (gesamten) Tempdifferenz des Kühlers geht auf dem Wege vom Rohr über die Lamellen in die Luft verloren. Da wir mit den Messwerten eine Gesamtdifferenz von 8 k (bei BDs Kühlkörper) ermittelt haben, wären das dann 5 Grad - das kann man sich vorstellen. 



Eddy@Thermalright schrieb:


> Gleiches gilt bei den Heatpipes. Es gibt unzählige Modelle die sich in der Leistung stark unterscheiden können aber völlig identisch aussehen. Das sind dann auch mal 2,3 oder 4-5 k und mehr die man hier Erwirken kann, was aber auch wieder Geld kostet.


Eddie, tut mir leid... aber schon im Wiki kannst du nachlesen, dass heatpipes Wärmeleitzahlen haben können, die 1000mal besser sind als die von Kupfer. Und *selbst wenn diese nur 10 mal besser wären*, dann wäre der Anteil der Wärmetransports im Rohr schon kleiner als der Weg von aussen am Roher ins Rohr hinein (durch diese Kupferfläche im Rohr).
Welche Zahl ihr tatsächlich habt, und welche Verbesserung wieviel kostet, kann ich nicht sagen. Ich kann aber sagen, dass anscheinend alle Hersteller, jedenfalls bezüglich der Heatpipes, genau das verwenden und bezahlen können, was sie wollen.



Eddy@Thermalright schrieb:


> Eine allgemeingültige Rechnung kannst du so nicht aufstellen. Das mag bei 2, 3 Kühlern klappen und die Ergebnisse kommen recht gut hin, beim nächsten Modell ist die gesamte Rechnung nur noch unsinnig.


Ach ne, genau das Gegenteil ist der Fall. Eddie, ich will eigentlich bezüglich des Kühlers *garnichts rechnen*. Ich will eine einfache Grafik haben (ich hänge nachher ein willkürliches (Theoretisches)  Beispiel an), welches der Kühlerhersteller mir beilegen soll. 
Damit kann ich dann mit der Kühlergröße (die ins Gehäuse passen muss) und der geplanten Verlustleistung beim OC (welches ich mir schon vorher überlegen sollte), und einem angenommenen Luftdurchsatz die Differenztemp des Kühlers ermitteln. 

Mehr will ich nicht. 

Was ihr da reinbaut, was es kostet, welches Tricklot ihr verwendet, welche Geheimnisse ihr drinhabt, interessiert mich garnicht. 

Beim Auto bekomme ich angegeben, wieviel Hubraum der Motor hat, wieviel PS erbringt und welchen Verbrauch er dabei hat. 

Bei "Euch" bekomme ich die Lüfterdrehzahl des Kühlers und seinen Stromverbrauch als Leistungsangabe fürs Auto. Das ist zwar nett, aber für die PLANBARE Auslegbarkeit eine Kühlers etwa so nützlich wie das Gesamtgewicht der Verpackung und sein Ökostoffanteil. 



Eddy@Thermalright schrieb:


> Nur ein Grund warum ich mit der Berechnung ganz vorsichtig wäre wenn man es auf weitere Kühler überträgt. Da muss ich sicherlich nichts "leise tun".


Wie gesagt, "Ihr" zwingt mich ja zu rechnen, weil ihr eure "Motorleistung" geheim haltet.
Natürlich hast du vollkommen recht - eine Innenberechnung eines Kühlers kann man mitnichten einfach so auf einen anderen übertragen. Aber, das habe ich schon x-mal gesagt, will ich auch garnicht.

Wenn ich ein Auto kaufe, will ich die Leistung und den Verbrauch wissen.
Kaufe ich ne Batterie, interessieren mich Spannung und Kapazität.

Kaufe ich nen Kühler, will ich wissen, wieviel Leistung er für eine bestimmten Differenztemp abführen kann. Thats it. 



Eddy@Thermalright schrieb:


> Das auftragen der WLP ist relativ unspektakulär. Damit erwirkt man in der Praxis eher geringe Unterschiede *sofern man da nicht Klotzt und nicht zu sparsam ist. (Gleiche WLP vorausgesetzt).*


VOLKOMMEN RICHTIG. 
Und woher soll John Doe wissen, was richtig und was klotzen ist ?

Und der Temp-Unterschied eines WLP-Übergangs  ist, nach meinen groben Berechnungen, größenordnungsmäßig 5mal größer als der einer Zinnschicht, so wie ich es oben berechnet habe. Das natürlich nur, wenn die WLP richtig gemacht wurde, und das nennst du plötzlich "gering" ?



Eddy@Thermalright schrieb:


> Zur Menge der beigelegten WLP.... das Tütchen ist für 2-3 Auftragungen gedacht. Nicht jeder ist so versiert das alles beim ersten mal klappt.


Prima. Dann schreibt DAS doch einfach in die Anleitung, schon bin ich zufrieden....

Die übrige Anleitung ist doch toll. Diese ganze Lego-Bastelarbeit, um aus der Zigarrenkiste voll mitgelieferter Kleinteile genau den richtigen Zusammenbau für meinen Sockel hinzubekommen, habt ihr doch mit guten Bildern in alles Details beschrieben.

Warum lasst ihr den User mit der WLP, was doch deiner eigenen Ansicht nach sehr wichtig ist, so im Regen stehen ?
Die Anleitung des Macho, die mir vorliegt, hat 27 Seiten. Aus dem Stück einer Seite, welches sich mit WLP beschäftigt, kann man nichtmal ne Zigarette drehen. 

Selbst wenn ihr nicht die allerbeste WLP mitgeliefert habt, ist ein gut gemachte Übergang damit um Welten besser als eine schlechtgemachte mit (teurerer) Obersuper-Topqualität.
(und wenn der User es schlecht macht, und hinterher auf den Kühler schimpft, habt ihr euch ein echtes EIGENTOR geschossen)


Eddy@Thermalright schrieb:


> Versteh mich nicht falsch. Ich finde das alles sehr interessant zu lesen und sicherlich wäre es nett wenn man Tests einfach vergessen könnte wenn man eh alles berechnen könnte.



(Lach) ich verstehe dich nicht falsch, hoffentlich. Du versuchst die gleiche heile Welt aufrechtzuerhalten, in der man den Kühler mit der Angabe "für hohe Leistungen bestens geeignet" verkaufen kann. 

Ich will das Leistungsdiagramm des Kühlers haben, mit dem ich für meine geplanten 150 Watt herausfinden kann, das ich z.B. 70 Kubikmeter Luft vorsehen muss, um eine Difftemp von 30 Grad am Kühler) zu halten. So einfach ist das.
Hätte ich DAS von Kühlern bekommen, als ich vor 4 Wochen meine ersten Kühler (allerdings für ein 6core-OC) kaufen wollte, hätte es diese Thread nicht gegeben.



Eddy@Thermalright schrieb:


> Aber es ist wie es ist.. dir fehlen Informationen die du auch nicht bekommen kannst und offensichtlich ein paar Dinge falsch einschätzt nur weil du sie aus anderen Bereichen so oder so kennst.


Mir fehlen nur die Informationen über die *Eigenschaften des Gesamtproduktes*, die ihr nicht zu liefern bereit seid. 

Meine Einschätzungen sind mit Sicherheit NICHT alle richtig. Da ich aber gewohnt bin, Zusammenhänge rechnerisch zu überprüfen, gehe ich eigentlich davon aus, auch nicht soweit danebenzuliegen.

Es steht dir /"Euch" frei, die Zahlen selbst zu liefern, dann zwingt ihr niemanden mehr, Euch diese Arbeit (auf ungünstigerer Informationsbasis) abzunehmen. 

Du hast auch nur wenig Wahlmöglichkeit - entweder verbesserst du meine Zahlen, die ich hier liefere, in dem du FAKTEN  lieferst (dann heisst mein Spruch "i stand corrected"), oder du lässt sie so stehen....  

In diesem Sinne bin ich gespannt auf eine weitere Diskussion mit dir.

Hier ein Bespieldiagramm für das, was ich gern an Daten über einen Kühler hätte. Nicht mehr, und eigentlich auch nicht (viel) genauer.  (Das ist nur ein THEORETISCHES Beispiel, ich hoffe es gibt keinen "Mephistokühler")

So stelle ich mir das vor.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IRadio (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kühlerleistung - keine Angabe der Wärmewiderstandes?*

(Lach) Eddie hat gekniffen.... dachte ich mir. 

Na, dann werde ich mal demnächst trotzdem erzählen, was ich so über Kühler denke.


----------



## Eddy@Thermalright (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kühlerleistung - keine Angabe der Wärmewiderstandes?*

Das hat nichts mit kneifen zu tun. Ich sage dir wie es ist und du wetterst dagegen. Ich hab die Fakten im Labor liegen, du rechnest und meinst es ist falsch. Wie soll man da diskutieren? 
Technische Daten kann ich dir nicht geben, ich kann dir nur sagen wo du falsche Gedankengänge hast, das habe ich getan. Wenn du auf dieser Grundlage weiter rechnen möchtest, kannst du das natürlich gerne tun. 

Ich hab auch keinen Grund eine heile Welt vorzuspielen, warum auch, wir haben laut diverser Tests mit die besten Kühler am Markt, da brauche ich nichts schön zu reden.  Ich hätte auch einfach schweigen können. Stattdessen wollte ich dir Fehler aufzeigen da dir Fakten fehlen. Aber das wird rigoros ignoriert und wie gesagt, als unmöglich dargestellt.


----------



## Athlon1000TB (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kühlerleistung - keine Angabe der Wärmewiderstandes?*

IRadio ich hätte auch liebend gerne ein Diagramm, wo man die erwartete Kühlleistung "abschätzen" bzw. berechnen kann.
Nur wir sind hier nicht auf dem professionellen Markt, sondern auf dem Consumer-Markt. Dort zählen nunmal Zahlen wie "200Watt!!!" mehr als Diagramme, mit den die meisten Kunden nichts anfangen können(nicht böse gemeint).
Ich komme selbst aus der Industrie und weiß was man alles berechnen kann. So ein Diagramm wie du erstellt hast, müssten die Hersteller mit Leichtigkeit zu jedem Kühler erstellen können.

Z.B. Intel fasst ein 112 Seiten PDF zu ihren Prozessoren zusammen. Desktop 3rd Gen Intel® Core? Processor Family: Datasheet, Vol 1
Sowas nenne ich eine ausführliche Produktbeschreibung, wobei hier auch nichts zum Thema Kühlung drinsteht 
Kann ich nur empfehlen wenn man an den Stellschrauben dreht, da man dort sieht, welche Spannungen Intel vorsieht.

Normal müsste man so ein Diagramm erwarten können, aber ich denke da wird sich nichts tun in diese Richtung, da die meisten garnicht so ein Diagramm haben möchten. Wenn dort "200 Watt" steht reichts doch. Ob die CPU da 90°C oder 60°C warm wird ist nebensächlich. Der Kühler führt ja in beiden Fällen 200 Watt Wärmemenge ab 

Ich hoffe das wir bei dem Thema noch weiter kommen, da ich das auch sehr interessant finde.


----------



## IRadio (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kühlerleistung - keine Angabe der Wärmewiderstandes?*



Eddy@Thermalright schrieb:


> Das hat nichts mit kneifen zu tun. Ich sage dir wie es ist und du wetterst dagegen.


Eddie, ich weiss, das du es schwer mit mir hast, weil dir unangenehm ist, was ich darstelle.
Aber ich meine, dass ich bezüglich der möglichen Fakten nicht gewettert habe - allerdings wohl bezüglich dessen, was "ohr" an einfachen Fakte liefern könntet, aber nicht tut.


Eddy@Thermalright schrieb:


> Ich hab die Fakten im Labor liegen, du rechnest und meinst es ist falsch.


Eddie, man kann nur das rechnen, wo man Eingangsdaten hat. Meine Eingansdaten sind dir alle bekannt - sie stehen hier in diesem Thread, und ich habe im Deteil erklärt, mit welchen Daten ich wie rechne. Es wäre dir ein leichtes, die falschen Daten richtigzustellen.



Eddy@Thermalright schrieb:


> Wie soll man da diskutieren?


In dem du Fakten und Zahlen nennst, an welcher Stelle meine Berechnung falsch ist. Es geht nicht mal um Details - nur um generelle Angaben. 
Nehmen wir doch die Lote. Du bräuchtest  weder deine Lote zu nennen, noch deine Wärmewiderstandswerte dafür. Aber sag mir doch einfach, an welches Stelle MEINE Berechnung falsch ist (die sich nämlich auf das Drumherum bezieht!) Das wäre ein Anfang. 


Eddy@Thermalright schrieb:


> Technische Daten kann ich dir nicht geben, ich kann dir nur sagen wo du falsche Gedankengänge hast, das habe ich getan.


Nein, das hast du nicht getan. 
Du behauptest, das meine Gedankengänge falsch sind, weil mir Daten fehlen.
Ich habe Berechnungen gemacht, die auf ganz allgemeinen Zahlen basieren - wo sollen diese denn dann GRUNDSÄTZLICH falsch sein? Es KÖNNEN doch nur die Zahlen falsch sein.... oder habt ihr in den Kühler etwa Prozesse drin, die der allgemeinen Physik widersprechen und auf Magie basieren?   

Bezweifelst du, dass man GRUNDSÄTZLCH entlang des Wärmeflusse mit der übetragenen Leistung und den Wärmewidereständen die entstehenden Temperaturdiffferenzen berechnen kann?  Bezweifelst du das Ergenis von Rechenmodellen, die man an einigen Stellen etwas verallgemeinern muss, weil eine detaillierte Berechnung z.B. exakte Massangaben und Finite-Elemente-Berechgnungen erfordern würde? 


Eddy@Thermalright schrieb:


> Wenn du auf dieser Grundlage weiter rechnen möchtest, kannst du das natürlich gerne tun.


Du lässt mir keine andere Wahl.


Eddy@Thermalright schrieb:


> Ich hab auch keinen Grund eine heile Welt vorzuspielen, warum auch, wir haben laut diverser Tests mit die besten Kühler am Markt,....


Eddie, eine Qualitätsbeurteilung von Thermalright interessiert mich überhaupt nicht. Ich werde mich hüten, mich darauf einzulassen, eure Produkte mit denen andere zu vergleichen. Ich habe mich schon dazu geäußert, ass ich die Kühlertechnik generell bewundere - ich hätte nicht für möglich gehalten, so niedrige Rths auf so kleinem Raum unterzubringen. 
Ich weiss aber sehr wohl, wovor du Angst hast - vor einer Kundschft, die Fakten in der Hand hat, und danach Entscheideungen fällt. 
Ich meine diese Angst ist unbegründet. Auch im Automarkt gibt es kleine und große Autos, mit viel und wenig PS. Trotzdem haben alle ihre Kunden. 
Eddie, ich habe ein einfaches Beispiel einer einfachen Kurvenschar gebracht, die ich für einen Kühler haben will. 

WARUM kann ich diese nicht von "euch" Herstellern bekommen? 


Eddy@Thermalright schrieb:


> Stattdessen wollte ich dir Fehler aufzeigen da dir Fakten fehlen. Aber das wird rigoros ignoriert und wie gesagt, als unmöglich dargestellt.


Wenn die Fehler nur auf fehlenden Daten beruhen, dann können diese aber nicht grundsätzlich falsch sein - insoweit widersprichst du dir selbst.

Update: 
Ich könnte dir für den einen Kühler, den ich besitze, ein Messung liefere, die genau die Kurvenschar liefert, die ich angegeben habe. Technische Equipment daür steht mir zur Verfügung, kalibrierte Meßgeräte dafür auch. 
Bist du dann bereit, weitere Daten zu liefern, wo meine Ergebnisse falsch sein sollen? 
(Ich meine NUR die, die man aus dieser Kurvenschar ablesen kann, nicht die über eure Geheminisse und Lote).


----------



## IRadio (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kühlerleistung - keine Angabe der Wärmewiderstandes?*



Athlon1000TB schrieb:


> IRadio ich hätte auch liebend gerne ein Diagramm, wo man die erwartete Kühlleistung "abschätzen" bzw. berechnen kann.
> Nur wir sind hier nicht auf dem professionellen Markt, sondern auf dem Consumer-Markt. Dort zählen nunmal Zahlen wie "200Watt!!!" mehr als Diagramme, mit den die meisten Kunden nichts anfangen können(nicht böse gemeint).


Tja, ich fürchte, da hast du (leider) nur zu Recht, und alles wird vergebens sein...


Athlon1000TB schrieb:


> Ich komme selbst aus der Industrie und weiß was man alles berechnen kann. So ein Diagramm wie du erstellt hast, müssten die Hersteller mit Leichtigkeit zu jedem Kühler erstellen können.


Wenn Sie wollten. Mn kann aber bereits detlich sehen, wie Eddie sich windet, das auch nur zuzugeben.


Athlon1000TB schrieb:


> Z.B. Intel fasst ein 112 Seiten PDF zu ihren Prozessoren zusammen. Desktop 3rd Gen Intel® Core? Processor Family: Datasheet, Vol 1
> Sowas nenne ich eine ausführliche Produktbeschreibung, wobei hier auch nichts zum Thema Kühlung drinsteht
> Kann ich nur empfehlen wenn man an den Stellschrauben dreht, da man dort sieht, welche Spannungen Intel vorsieht.


 Prima Link, ich danke dir dafür. Vor allem finden man darin sehr schnell diesen hier:
http://www.intel.com/content/dam/doc/guide/2nd-gen-core-lga1155-socket-guide.pdf
Da werde ich mal in Ruhe suchen, ob ich ünbers Gehäuse nicht doch genau das finde, was ich suche.


Athlon1000TB schrieb:


> Normal müsste man so ein Diagramm erwarten können, aber ich denke da wird sich nichts tun in diese Richtung, da die meisten garnicht so ein Diagramm haben möchten. Wenn dort "200 Watt" steht reichts doch. Ob die CPU da 90°C oder 60°C warm wird ist nebensächlich. Der Kühler führt ja in beiden Fällen 200 Watt Wärmemenge ab


Der war mitten ins Herz - leider hast du recht.


Athlon1000TB schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das wir bei dem Thema noch weiter kommen, da ich das auch sehr interessant finde.


Na, an mir solls nicht liegen - solange sich dafür jemand interessiert....


----------



## Blechdesigner (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kühlerleistung - keine Angabe der Wärmewiderstandes?*

Hmm, kann ich den "Wirkungsgrad" eines CPU-Kühlers nicht eigtl. einfacher bestimmen, wie es zB. in Reviews selbst stattfindet?!

Angabe des Systems bzw. der CPU die bei einem bestimmten Takt+Spannung ~so u. so viel verbraucht (haben wir ja auch),
die verwendete Kühlung: Kühler+Lüfter bei bestimmten Umdrehungen und ganz wichtig die Umgebungstemp.

CB (ComputerBase) testet mit noch feineren Volt-Einstellungen bzw. U/min bei den Lüfter, wie es zum Beispiel auch in früheren Print-Ausgaben der PCGH bei Kühlern stattgefunden hatte...
... dort gibt es auch schöne Diagramme zu bewundern, wie sich der Kühler nun bei bestimmten U/min verhält und die Unterschiede sind von Kühler zu Kühler doch schon sehr unterschiedlich.

Also um zurückzukommen:

CPU X verbraucht X Watt, mit Kühler X bei X Umdrehungen(am besten wäre natürlich ein Referenz-Lüfter, der bei jedem Kühler zum Einsatz kommt) wird die CPU X°C auf den Kernen warm.

Kerntemp - Umgebungstemp = Delta (Kerntemp zu Luft/Umgebungstemp), dieser Delta-Wert lässt sich dann ganz leicht in fast jedes herschende Szenario übertragen...
... die einzige Rechnung die man dann nur noch machen muss, ist dem(n) Delta-Wert(en) mit seiner persönlich herschenden Umgebungstemp zu addieren.
Am besten finden die Ermittlungen der Delta-Werte min. bei 5, 7 und 12V Spannung des Lüfters statt, genauso wie in mindestens 3 Szenarien der Verlustleistung der CPU(welche man auch vorher festlegt).

Aus meinen Ergebnissen gehen ja auch schon so einige Delta-Werte hervor, zwar immer bei konstanter Umdrehungzahl des Lüfters, aber dafür schon mal in unterschiedlichen Verbrauchsklassen.


----------



## IRadio (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kühlerleistung - keine Angabe der Wärmewiderstandes?*



Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Hmm, kann ich den "Wirkungsgrad" eines CPU-Kühlers nicht eigtl. einfacher bestimmen, wie es zB. in Reviews selbst stattfindet?!


Ich habe mir nur ein einziges Review angesehen. Hohe Achtung vor der vielen Arbeot, die hineingesteckt wurde - aber schon die Verlustlseistung wurde nicht genannt, sonder die Taktfrequenz eines prozessors... das macht die Verwendung solcher Daten schwierig.


Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Angabe des Systems bzw. der CPU die bei einem bestimmten Takt+Spannung ~so u. so viel verbraucht (haben wir ja auch),
> die verwendete Kühlung: Kühler+Lüfter bei bestimmten Umdrehungen und ganz wichtig die Umgebungstemp.


Ich würde die Angabe der (Verlust)Leistung vorziehen. Problem dabei ist bereits - zeigt HWmon überhaupt dir richtige leistung an ? selbst das müsste man erst noch verifizieren. Mein System lief einmal definitiv ist Power-Throttling hinein, obwohl Hwon nur 80 Watt anzeigte, während das MoBo die Zahl 95 als Grenze hatte. 



Blechdesigner schrieb:


> CB (ComputerBase) testet mit noch feineren Volt-Einstellungen bzw. U/min bei den Lüfter, wie es zum Beispiel auch in früheren Print-Ausgaben der PCGH bei Kühlern stattgefunden hatte...
> ... dort gibt es auch schöne Diagramme zu bewundern, wie sich der Kühler nun bei bestimmten U/min verhält und die Unterschiede sind von Kühler zu Kühler doch schon sehr unterschiedlich.


Tja, die Umdrehungszahl ist eben genauso aussagekräftig wie der Stromverbrauch des Lüfters... die einzig wahre Zahl ist die durchströmende Luftmenge. Aber an die drazukommen ist zugegebenermassen nicht einfach. Ersatzweise ziemlich aussagekräftig ist die Differenztemp der Luft...   


Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Also um zurückzukommen:
> 
> CPU X verbraucht X Watt, mit Kühler X bei X Umdrehungen(am besten wäre natürlich ein Referenz-Lüfter, der bei jedem Kühler zum Einsatz kommt) wird die CPU X°C auf den Kernen warm.
> 
> ...


ne, ich würd das ganz anders machen. Beeindrucked für mich war das klar erkennbare Verhalten der Coretemp, sprunghaft anzusteigen, wenn die Last draufkommt, und langsam weiterzuwachsen, wenn erst die Masse des Kühlers erwärmt werden muss und dann die Innetemp des Rechners die Eingangslufttemp erhöht.
Der Hintergrund dahinter ist die altbekannte tatsache, dass die Sperrschichttemperaturen, also die Innentemps an den Cores, sich mit unglaublicher geschwindigkeit mit der Last ändern - weil die "daranhängend" Wärmekapazität klein ist. 
(man hat das bei Powertransistoren gemessen - bis 20 Khz bei einem Audioverstärker schwanken die Temps im Muster der Verlustleistunfg)



Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Aus meinen Ergebnissen gehen ja auch schon so einige Delta-Werte hervor, zwar immer bei konstanter Umdrehungzahl des Lüfters, aber dafür schon mal in unterschiedlichen Verbrauchsklassen.


Bei deine Ergebnissen kan man das wunderbar sehen !


----------



## Blechdesigner (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kühlerleistung - keine Angabe der Wärmewiderstandes?*

Also die Verbrauchswerte stimmen so grob mit dem Angezeigten von HWMonitor, CPU-Z und AIDA64 überein, zumindest bestätigt das auch noch mein Strommessgerät mit der Differenz zwischen Last und Idle Verbraucht.

Naja, für die reine Leistungsfähigkeit eines Kühlers finde ich den Delta-Wert zwischen Kerntemp und Lufttemp bald interessanter, vorallem mit entsprechendem Szenario...
... sieht man dann genau was nun ein schneller oder langsammer Lüfter bei der Konstruktion wirklich bringt und wie schon gesagt dieser Delta-Wert lässt sich dann viel einfacher portieren.
Natürlich gibts da noch andere Faktoren, die das Endergebnis nun nicht 100%ig auf jedem X belibigen System gleich aussehen lassen, aber man hat einen schönen Richtwert.

ZB. wird ein kleiner Arctic Cooling Towerkühler nicht das gleiche wie der von mir verwendete Siver Arrow, bei gleichen Vorraussetzungen schaffen, bzw. einen viel höheren Delta-Wert in allen Belangen
erzielen und das schöne dabei ist, es ist wirklich schnuppe wie die Teile intern funktionieren oder aufgebaut sind, weil ich mich halt rein an den Delta-Werten mit zugehörigem Szenario orientieren kann.

AC: bei 100W Verbrauch und 1500U/min Lüfter erzielt ein Delta von 40K, bei 1000U/min ein Delta von 45K, bei 500U/min ein Delta von 60K
SilverArrow: bei 100W Verbrauch und 1500U/min Lüfter erzielt ein Delta von 30K, bei 1000U/min ein Delta von 32K, bei 500U/min ein Delta von 40K
(als Umgebungstemp dienten beim Test einfach mal 20°, als WLP kam MX2 und als Lüfter ein Noiseblocker XL2 zum Einsatz)


----------



## IRadio (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kühlerleistung - keine Angabe der Wärmewiderstandes?*



Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Also die Verbrauchswerte stimmen so grob mit dem Angezeigten von HWMonitor, CPU-Z und AIDA64 überein, zumindest bestätigt das auch noch mein Strommessgerät mit der Differenz zwischen Last und Idle Verbraucht.


SEHR wertvolle Info für mich !


Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Naja, für die reine Leistungsfähigkeit eines Kühlers finde ich den Delta-Wert zwischen Kerntemp und Lufttemp bald interessanter, vorallem mit entsprechendem Szenario...


Vielleicht verstehst du noch nicht den Wert meines Ansatzes:
Mit den 4 Temperaturwerten des Zyklusses (IDLE- Last drauf - nach 2 Sekunden - nach 10 Minuten - Last aus - nach 2 sekunden) erhälst du Informationen über:
- die WLP (inclusvie Rth des Prozessors selbst)
- das ungefähre Rth des Kühlers (wobei dess Lüfter und sein Durchsatz ein Parameter sit)
- das ungefähre Problem des Gehäuses und seines Luftdurchsatzes (bzw. der Probleme dabei)


Blechdesigner schrieb:


> ... sieht man dann genau was nun ein schneller oder langsammer Lüfter bei der Konstruktion wirklich bringt und wie schon gesagt dieser Delta-Wert lässt sich dann viel einfacher portieren.


Die Lüfter spielen für beides (Rth Kühler und Gehäuse /Wärmestau) eine heftige Rolle. Wichig ist doch nur, den "Schuldigen" festzumachen, dann kann man sich das genauer ansehen und mit anderen/besseren/mehr/geänderter Zusammstellung) gezielt dagegen angehen. 
Dass es da immer noch Unwägbarkeiten der Lüftereigenschaften gibt, mag ja sein. 


Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Natürlich gibts da noch andere Faktoren, die das Endergebnis nun nicht 100%ig auf jedem X belibigen System gleich aussehen lassen, aber man hat einen schönen Richtwert.


ebend. Und wenn man auch noch klar sehen kann, wo welche Glocke hängt, isses doch ok. 
Wenn man z.B. klar sehen kann, dass Kühler und sein Lüfter ok ist, aber der Wärmestau im geheäuse dir Uesache ist.... ist eine Beratung leicht, was man als mnächstens tun soll.


Blechdesigner schrieb:


> ZB. wird ein kleiner Arctic Cooling Towerkühler nicht das gleiche wie der von mir verwendete Siver Arrow, bei gleichen Vorraussetzungen schaffen, bzw. einen viel höheren Delta-Wert in allen Belangen
> erzielen und das schöne dabei ist, es ist wirklich schnuppe wie die Teile intern funktionieren oder aufgebaut sind, weil ich mich halt rein an den Delta-Werten mit zugehörigem Szenario orientieren kann.


Das versuche ich die gnaze Zeit zur erlären..


Blechdesigner schrieb:


> AC: bei 100W Verbrauch und 1500U/min Lüfter erzielt ein Delta von 40K, bei 1000U/min ein Delta von 45K, bei 500U/min ein Delta von 60K
> SilverArrow: bei 100W Verbrauch und 1500U/min Lüfter erzielt ein Delta von 30K, bei 1000U/min ein Delta von 32K, bei 500U/min ein Delta von 40K
> (als Umgebungstemp dienten beim Test einfach mal 20°, als WLP kam MX2 und als Lüfter ein Noiseblocker XL2 zum Einsatz)


Das ist schon fast ein datensatz, der als einTeil des von mir gewünschten Diagrammes dienen kann.... so schwierig wär das also garnicht.


----------



## IRadio (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kühlerleistung - keine Angabe der Wärmewiderstandes?*

So, jetzt habe ich erste Ergebnisse meines neuen 6-Zylinders (3930 K).

Das Rth der CPU inclusive WLP liegt bei etwa 0,16 Grad/Watt. Das ist noch bei nur 80 Watt Bestimmt, wegen der (nur) ganzen Zahlen der Cputemp ist noch etwas Fehlerspielraum drin.

Damit kennen wir folgende Werte:

39x0    0,15 Grad/Watt
2x00    0,21 Grad/Watt
37x0    0,27 Grad/Watt

(immer inclusive WLP, ohne Test, ob der perfekt ist)  

Also, Leute, wer liefert weitere Daten ?


----------



## Blechdesigner (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kühlerleistung - keine Angabe der Wärmewiderstandes?*

Habe noch was, ist aber kein Luftkühler 

CPU: 2600K @ 3,8GHz @ 1.160V
Verlustleistung via Prime95 v.27.6(Custom 864K-864K, Run FFTs in-place): *101*W
Kühler/Kreislauf: Ekwb Supreme LT + Alphacool ATXP ATI 7970,XSPC X2O 450  Pumpstation, 11/8 Schlauch+Anschlüsse, Phobya Nova 1080, 4x 180mm  Lüfter bei 523 U/min
Geschätzte Luftförderleistung: 63m³/h 



|Idle|Last(5sec.)|Last(15min.)
CoreTemp|29|45|48
Umgebungs/Luft Temp|23|23|23
Wasser Temp|25,8|25,8|27,5
Verbrauch(ganzes Sys)|79W|-|180WUnd hier mit bisschen erschwerten Bedingungen:

CPU: 2600K @ 3,8GHz @ 1.160V
VGA: HD 7970 GE @ 1100/1500 @ 1,21V (Last via Unigine Valley)
Verlustleistung via Prime95 v.27.6(Custom 864K-864K, Run FFTs in-place): *100*W
Kühler/Kreislauf: Ekwb Supreme LT + Alphacool ATXP ATI 7970,XSPC X2O 450 Pumpstation, 11/8 Schlauch+Anschlüsse, Phobya Nova 1080, 4x 180mm Lüfter bei 523 U/min
Geschätzte Luftförderleistung: 63m³/h 



|Idle|Last(5sec.)|Last(15min.)
Core Temp|29|45|53
GPU Temp|29|37|44
Umgebungs/Luft Temp|23|23|23
Wasser Temp|25,8|25,8|32,5
Verbrauch(ganzes Sys)|79W|-|Ø 340W



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IRadio (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kühlerleistung - keine Angabe der Wärmewiderstandes?*

BD, "Verbrauch" irritiert mich etwas - das ist nicht die Velustleistung der CPU ? 

Wenn die 100 Watt von der CPU sind, dann ist das ein ziemlich guter WLP-Übergang (mit Rth etwa 0,18 gegenüber den 0,21, die wir bisher hatten). Schön zu sehen ist dann, dass unabhängig von der last, die der Kühler (auch von der Grafikarte) aufgehalst bekommt, der CPU-Temp-Sprung in den ersten sekunden bei gleicher CPU-Leistung immer gleich ist..... ich habe bei meinen beiden auch dgesehen, dass man die 5 sec noch kürzen kann, der Sprung ist direkt und unmittelbar. 

Sehr nett.....könnte man sagen, dass in den 5 s die temp schon 1 grad steigt ?


----------



## Blechdesigner (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kühlerleistung - keine Angabe der Wärmewiderstandes?*



IRadio schrieb:


> BD, "Verbrauch" irritiert mich etwas - das ist nicht die Velustleistung der CPU ?


Bei dem Verbrauch(habe es mal bisschen geändert) handelt es sich um den des ganzen Systems 



IRadio schrieb:


> Sehr nett.....könnte man sagen, dass in den 5 s die temp schon 1 grad steigt ?


Auf was jetzt bezogen, was meinst du da jetzt genau?


----------



## elohim (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kühlerleistung - keine Angabe der Wärmewiderstandes?*

Falls von Interesse: es gibt den einen oder anderen Hersteller der den Wärmeleitwiderstand angibt, bspw. Spire und Xigmatek. Ob das nun zuverlässige Zahlen sind sei mal dahingestellt.
Hier ist ein Test, in dem der Wärmeleitwiderstand angegeben wird:
http://www.pcmasters.de/fileadmin/reviews/ekl/matterhorn/d3k-ekl-alpenfoehn-matterhorn.jpg
EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Pure Testbericht - PC Masters
Es gibt auch noch ne REihe weiterer TEst welche die Wärmeentwicklung in Abhängigkeit von der Verlustleistung angeben, bspw Frosytech oder:
CPU Cooler Review Database


----------



## IRadio (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kühlerleistung - keine Angabe der Wärmewiderstandes?*



Blechdesigner schrieb:


> (Sehr nett.....könnte man sagen, dass in den 5 s die temp schon 1 grad steigt ?)
> 
> Auf was jetzt bezogen, was meinst du da jetzt genau?


Ich wollte folgendes sagen: 
die temp springt hoch - (den wert kann man sofort nehmen) - nach 5 sec ist gegenüber dem "sofortwert" schon ein Grad gestiegen .

Passt das auch bei dir ?





elohim schrieb:


> Falls von Interesse: es gibt den einen oder anderen Hersteller der den Wärmeleitwiderstand angibt, bspw. Spire und Xigmatek. Ob das nun zuverlässige Zahlen sind sei mal dahingestellt.
> Hier ist ein Test, in dem der Wärmeleitwiderstand angegeben wird:
> http://www.pcmasters.de/fileadmin/reviews/ekl/matterhorn/d3k-ekl-alpenfoehn-matterhorn.jpg
> EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Pure Testbericht - PC Masters
> ...


 
Danke für dir Lnks, elohim.

Die Links kannte ich noch nicht. Hier ist zwar der Rth über dem Geräusch aufgetragen statt über der Leistung, aber immerhin... es geht, ein Rth-Diagramm für einen Kühler ist also keine Magie.

Tja, super, die Tester können Rth-Daten angeben, nur die Hersteller können es nicht.... oder ?


----------



## Blechdesigner (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kühlerleistung - keine Angabe der Wärmewiderstandes?*



IRadio schrieb:


> Ich wollte folgendes sagen:
> die temp springt hoch - (den wert kann man sofort nehmen) - nach 5 sec ist gegenüber dem "sofortwert" schon ein Grad gestiegen .
> 
> Passt das auch bei dir ?


 Ach du meinst wenn die CoreTemp zB. von 29 auf sofort 44/45°C springt und ob es nach den 5 sec ca. 1°C mehr sind, ja das kommt so grob hin ...


----------



## IRadio (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kühlerleistung - keine Angabe der Wärmewiderstandes?*



Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Ach du meinst wenn die CoreTemp zB. von 29 auf sofort 44/45°C springt und ob es nach den 5 sec ca. 1°C mehr sind, ja das kommt so grob hin ...


 
Dann sollte man die niedrigere Temp (die sofortige Sprung-Temp)  für unsere Berechnungen nehmen....


----------



## Aldrearic (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kühlerleistung - keine Angabe der Wärmewiderstandes?*

interessant auch wenn ichs erst jetzt entdeckt hab erstmal alles durchgelesen. Wenn ich Zeit hab werd ich das bei meinem CPU und Lüfter ebenfalls durchrechnen, so schwer ist die berechnung ja nich wie ich gesehen habe.
Was mir bei dem ganzen noch nicht so klar ist, der Einfluss der Wärmeleitpaste. Im theoretischen müssten ja alle Oberflächen genau gleich sein die der CPU und jene des Kühlers, was ja aber in der Praxis nicht stimmt. Auch die WLP wie sie aufgetragen wird, hat ja einen einfluss. Korrekt?


----------



## IRadio (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kühlerleistung - keine Angabe der Wärmewiderstandes?*



Aldrearic schrieb:


> interessant auch wenn ichs erst jetzt entdeckt hab erstmal alles durchgelesen.


Willkommen im Thread. Ich kann alle Mithelfer, Mitdenker und Mitleser hier gebrauchen.


Aldrearic schrieb:


> Wenn ich Zeit hab werd ich das bei meinem CPU und Lüfter ebenfalls durchrechnen, so schwer ist die berechnung ja nich wie ich gesehen habe.


Vollkommen richtig. Es ist noch einfacher, als es sich liest.....und dauert sicher keine 5 Minuten.


Aldrearic schrieb:


> Was mir bei dem ganzen noch nicht so klar ist, der Einfluss der Wärmeleitpaste. Im theoretischen müssten ja alle Oberflächen genau gleich sein die der CPU und jene des Kühlers, was ja aber in der Praxis nicht stimmt.


Eigentlich ja. Wären die oberflächen perfekt plan und perfekt eben und perfekt berührend aufeinandergepresst, bräuchte man keine Paste.
Da sie das nicht sind, bilden sich beim Aufeinanderpressen Hohlräume. Diese müssen mit Wärmeleitpaste gefüllt sein, weil diese (grob) 100mal besser Wärme leitet als Luft.
Und wenn njoch Hohlräume verbleiben, sind die schlecht - so einffach ist das (erstmal)



Aldrearic schrieb:


> Auch die WLP wie sie aufgetragen wird, hat ja einen einfluss. Korrekt?


Ich habe mal eine schönen Link aus der Leistungselektronik. So detailliert geht man dort mit dem problem um.
http://www.semikron.com/skcompub/de/AN_10_001_Thermal_paste_application_DE.pdf
Interssant ist, das WLP nicht nur zu dick, sondern auch zu dünn sein kann.... ich finde das dort sehr lehrreich bezüglich des Problems.
Die Antwort, wie man es als Amateur mit Hausmitteln macht, steht allerdings nicht drin. Aber dafür gibts ja auch reichlich Anleitungen - man versteht (nach dem Link) so aber viel einfacher, WARUM man das so machen muss.

Update: Vielleicht sollte ich mal die genaue Abfolge der Messung (und Beurteilung) zusammenfassen - vielleicht in einem extra Thread ? Hallo Mods, ok? kann das ein Sticky werden ?


----------



## Uter (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kühlerleistung - keine Angabe der Wärmewiderstandes?*



IRadio schrieb:


> Update: Vielleicht sollte ich mal die genaue Abfolge der Messung (und Beurteilung) zusammenfassen - vielleicht in einem extra Thread ? Hallo Mods, ok? kann das ein Sticky werden ?


 Da du noch bei allen neuen Messwerten deine Rechnungen angleichst bzw. sie noch nicht so genau sind, ist ein neuer Thread imo unnötig. Die Ergebnisse kannst du aber gern hier im Startpost sammeln. Ein Sticky ist imo erst sinnvoll, wenn du mehrere Ergebnisse für verschiedene Personen relativ genau vorhersagen kannst. (Wenn du willst, kann ich auch noch intern nachfragen, wie das die Kollegen sehen, aber ich vermute stark, dass sie das ähnlich sehen wie ich.)


----------



## IRadio (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kühlerleistung - keine Angabe der Wärmewiderstandes?*



Uter schrieb:


> Da du noch bei allen neuen Messwerten deine Rechnungen angleichst bzw. sie noch nicht so genau sind, ist ein neuer Thread imo unnötig. Die Ergebnisse kannst du aber gern hier im Startpost sammeln. Ein Sticky ist imo erst sinnvoll, wenn du mehrere Ergebnisse für verschiedene Personen relativ genau vorhersagen kannst. (Wenn du willst, kann ich auch noch intern nachfragen, wie das die Kollegen sehen, aber ich vermute stark, dass sie das ähnlich sehen wie ich.)


Uter, ich bin mit deiner Antwort zufrieden - keine Aufruhr. 
So werde ichs machen. kannst du mir eine Post einschieben - als 2. zum beispiel ? sonst nehme ich wirklich die erste und teile diese auf.

Update: done.


----------



## Aldrearic (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kühlerleistung - keine Angabe der Wärmewiderstandes?*

Das mit der Berechnung hab ich soweit kapiert. Doch wie finde ich raus wie der Wiederstand von meiner CPU ist zur Oberfläche des Kühlers? Da du auf der ersten Seite den Standardkühler mit 0,2 angegeben hast kann ich diesen Wert vermutlich nicht direkt auf meinen Kühler Übertragen. Ich besitze einen Arctic Freezer 13. Maximale Kühlungsabgabe 200W. Spielt dabei die grösse des Kühlers eine Rolle? 126 (L) x 103 (W) x 140 (H) mm, das wären 1800~ mm2. 
Die CPU ist ja auch eine andere, da ist der Wert sicher auch anders vom COre zur Chipoberfläche oder inetwa dieselbe?


----------



## IRadio (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kühlerleistung - keine Angabe der Wärmewiderstandes?*



Aldrearic schrieb:


> Das mit der Berechnung hab ich soweit kapiert. Doch wie finde ich raus wie der Wiederstand von meiner CPU ist zur Oberfläche des Kühlers?


Hi, schon der erste, bevor ich ganz fertig war...Schau jetzt bitte nochmal vorne rein !

Zwischen Oberfläche und Kühler kannst du rechnen, wenn du die Tempdiff zwische Idle und temp2 durch die Leistungsdifferenz teilst. Das schliesst aber die Gehäuselüftung mit ein !

Das ist allenfallss Aussage über die Kühlung insgesamt zu gebrauchen, und als Hinweis, wie weit du wohl mit der Verlustleistung bei OC gehen kannst.



Aldrearic schrieb:


> Da du auf der ersten Seite den Standardkühler mit 0,2 angegeben hast kann ich diesen Wert vermutlich nicht direkt auf meinen Kühler Übertragen.


Du sollst ja erstmal garnichts "übertragen". Zuerst solltest du mal die Messung so machen, wie ichs beschrieben habe.

Dann werten wir das (vorläufig) gemeinsam aus. Wenn genügend Vergeichswerte vorliegen (mit Eure aller Hilfe) wird man dann in einer Tabelle nachschauen können.



Aldrearic schrieb:


> Ich besitze einen Arctic Freezer 13. Maximale Kühlungsabgabe 200W. Spielt dabei die grösse des Kühlers eine Rolle? 126 (L) x 103 (W) x 140 (H) mm, das wären 1800~ mm2.


Nein, spielt alles keine Rolle. Die Messung ermittelt eigentlich, wie das Ding in deinem Falle "spielt" - unter deinen Umgebungsbedingungen. Wenn das schlecht ist, dann mus es garnicht der Kühler selbst sein, sondern vielleicht die Luftmenge... oder die Gehäuselüftung.... und das kann man mit der Messung herausbekommen.

Nochmals: *Es geht hier nicht darum, die QUALITÄT eines Kühlers zu beurteilen!*

Jeder Kühler hat sein Aufgabengebiet und seine Anwendung. 

Nicht jeder Kühler passt in jedes Gehäuse. 

Auch ein Boxed-Kühler kann ordentlich seine Aufgaben erfüllen, wenn man kein OC macht. Aber wenn ers nicht tut, kanns an der WLP oder der Gehäuselüftung liegen.... und DAS bekommt ihr hier einfach heraus. 

Aber wenns dann an der Gehäuselüftung liegt, bringt es nichts, einen besseren Kühler einzubauen..... das ist die Idee.

Das Ganze ist eine Beurteilungshilfe für eure Situation, und eine Hilfe, wo man Verbesserungen ansetzen sollte. 
Und wenn mal genügend Daten vorliegen, kann man vielleicht auch im voraus Empfehlungen geben.
(was sich nicht weltbewegend von dem unterscheiden wird, was die Erfahrung unserer Fachleute ist)




Aldrearic schrieb:


> Die CPU ist ja auch eine andere, da ist der Wert sicher auch anders vom COre zur Chipoberfläche oder inetwa dieselbe?


Nein, das ist ziemlich sicher zwischen den CPU-"Familien" unterschiedlich. Ich erwarte aber, dass sich z.B. i7 2500/2600/2700 gleich verhalten.

Um andere CPUs kennenzulernen brauch ich eure Werte !


----------



## Athlon1000TB (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kühlerleistung - keine Angabe der Wärmewiderstandes?*

Athlon1000TB - Intel Core2Quad Q8200 @2800MHz/1.13V - 48.88W-5.60W=*43.28W* - Idle* 37°C* - T_cpu_1* 45,25°C* - T_cpu_2 *53,50°C* - T_cpu_3 *46,75°C *  - Gehäuse geschlossen - Arctic Cooling Freezer Xtreme

Aber in der Auswertung scheint ein kleiner Fehler zu sein. Muss man nicht die Differenztemperaturen durch die Differenzleistung teilen? Wir wollen ja auf °C/W kommen 

*1) Kontrollrechnung:*
(T_cpu1 - T_cpu_idle)* 8.25°C*
(T_cpu3 - T_cpu_2) *6.50°C
*Das diese Werte nicht gleich sind erkläre ich mir dadurch, da der CPU Lüfter bei mir unter Last statt mit 550Upm 720Upm gemacht hat. Das er ist auch erst ab 50°C gemacht.

*2) CPU und Wärmeleitpaste*
(T_cpu1-Tcpu_idle)/(P_last - P_idle) *0.19 °C/W
*Das ist noch die Wärmeleitpaste die auf dem Kühlerboden aufgetragen war. Die ist jetzt seit knapp 4.5 Jahren nicht gewechselt worden. Scheint also noch gut zu sein.

*3) Gehäuselüftung *
(T_cpu3 - T_cpu_idle) *9.75°C*

*4) (Luft)-Kühler und Gehäuselüftung (zusammen)*
(T_cpu2-Tcpu_1)/(P_last - P_idle) *0.19 °C/W


*


----------



## IRadio (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kühlerleistung - keine Angabe der Wärmewiderstandes?*



Athlon1000TB schrieb:


> Athlon1000TB - Intel Core2Quad Q8200 @2800MHz/1.13V - 48.88W-5.60W=*43.28W* - Idle* 37°C* - T_cpu_1* 45,25°C* - T_cpu_2 *53,50°C* - T_cpu_3 *46,75°C *  - Gehäuse geschlossen - Arctic Cooling Freezer Xtreme
> 
> Aber in der Auswertung scheint ein kleiner Fehler zu sein. Muss man nicht die Differenztemperaturen durch die Differenzleistung teilen? Wir wollen ja auf °C/W kommen
> 
> ...


 
Wenn ich eines hasse, dann sind es diese Korinthen k....., die auch noch Recht haben    
Scherz, natürlich danke ich dir. Ich habs vorne korrigiert.

Ist es nicht herrlich, dass diese so einfache Methode so ähnliche und vorhersehbare Zahlen liefert ?

Jetzt werde ich mir Gedanken machen müssen, wie ich deinen und die folgenden Strings in ein einheitliches Format bringe....und natürlich vorne in der ersten Post eintrage.

Deinem Kommentar zur Kontrollrechnung stimme ich nicht zu. Wäre es der Lüfter, dann müsste der Unterschied andersherum sein (die erste Zahl kleiner). Ausser den Ungenauigkeiten, die man innerhalb der 2 sec hat (die Updaterate ist ja schlecht und bildet das Signal nicht gut ab) hätte ich noch eine Erklärung: Andere Komponenten erwärmen das Gehäuse auch.

Vielleicht sollte man das mal so stehen lassen.

Deine Ausrechnung ist toll. Man könnte vielleicht noch für den Punkt 4 die Temperaturdifferenz angeben - dann sieht man nämlich, ob der Kühler oder die Gehäuselüftung den größeren Anteil haben. Umgekehrt könnte man aus der Differenz von 3 und 4 Mal den Rth und die Temperaturdifferenz des Kühlers berechnen. Das Rth, weil die Zahl einfach toll aussieht, das ist niedrige als bei der CPU, und die Temperatur, weil man daraus sehr schnellsehen kann, dass auch da der Anteil des Kühlerlüfters meist größer ist als des übrigen Kühlers.... 
aber das kommt noch.
Das würde dann so aussehen:

*3) Gehäuselüftung *
(T_cpu3 - T_cpu_idle) *9.75 °C*

*4) (Luft)-Kühler und Gehäuselüftung (zusammen)*
(T_cpu2-Tcpu_1)                        * 8.25 °C*
(T_cpu2-Tcpu_1)/(P_last - P_idle) *0.19 °C/W*

*5) (Luft)-Kühler ohne Einfluss Gehäuselüftung *
(T_Gehäuselüftung - T_beides)     * -1,5 °C *  ??

Du hast einen tollen Kühler ---  
Der Fehler liegt natürlich daran, dass die beiden Differenzen der Kontrollrechnung nicht gleich sind. 


Man könnte jeweils den Mittelwert der beiden Zahlen der Kontrollrechnung nehmen (aber dann kommt immer noch null Grad für den Kühler raus...),

jedefalls bedeutet das, daß der Anteil des Kühlers (samt Lüfter) in deinem PC ist minimal - das meiste kommt von der Gehäuselüftung.....
Das kommt davon, wenn man für 50 Watt einen Freezer extreme einbaut....

Mach doch mal dat Jehäuse auf, und wiederhol det janze...


----------



## Athlon1000TB (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kühlerleistung - keine Angabe der Wärmewiderstandes?*

Das System hat aufjedenfall was. Jetzt müssen wir nochmal ein paar andere Ergebnisse abwarten. Dann sehen wir wo die Reise hingeht 

"Deinem Kommentar zur Kontrollrechnung stimme ich nicht zu. Wäre es der  Lüfter, dann müsste der Unterschied andersherum sein (die erste zahl  größer). Ausser den Ungenauigkeite, die man innerhalb der 2 sec hat (  die Updaterate ist ja schlecht und bildet das Signal nicht gut ab) hätte  ich keine Erklörung. Vielleicht sollte man das mal so stehen lassen."

Ok haste recht. Werden wohl wirklich die Ungenauigkeiten beim Ablesen sein. Das waren halt die Zahlen, die ich als erstes nach dem Update ablesen konnte. 
Aber ich werde die Tage nochmal mit verschiedenen Einstellungen rumprobieren wenn ich Zeit und Lust habe. Z.B. mal den Lüfter auf max laufen lassen und sowas.

Ich schaue mal, ob ich deinen wünschen gerecht werden kann. Ich starte gleich nochmal einen Run mit offenem Gehäuse.

So langsam wirds echt interessant in diesem Thread. Dafür danke ich dir


----------



## Blechdesigner (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kühlerleistung - keine Angabe der Wärmewiderstandes?*

Für die 2sec., in denen man ja nicht wirklich so schnell die 4, 8, oder gar mehr Zahlen ablesen und sich merken kann um daraus den Mittelwert zu errechnen, einfach [Druck(en)] drücken, 
sprich einen Screenshot davon machen


----------



## IRadio (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kühlerleistung - keine Angabe der Wärmewiderstandes?*



Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Für die 2sec., in denen man ja nicht wirklich so schnell die 4, 8, oder gar mehr Zahlen ablesen und sich merken kann um daraus den Mittelwert zu errechnen, einfach [Druck(en)] drücken,
> sprich einen Screenshot davon machen



Ich hasse diese.... aber das hatten wir schon. 

Natürlich ! 
(Bei der Leistung isses egal, aber eine 6core Mittelwert im Kopf....)

@Athlon, ich hatte den von dir zitiertet Text nochmal korrigiert, nur zur Info "(die erste zahl kleiner)" )

Ausserdem - vielleicht sollte man, bei der begrenzten Genauigkeiten der abgelesenen Temps, nicht eine beliebige 2-stellige Genauigkeit des Ganzen erwarten.


----------



## Athlon1000TB (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kühlerleistung - keine Angabe der Wärmewiderstandes?*

Ich stell die Zahlen nochmal gegenüber.
Athlon1000TB - Intel Core2Quad Q8200 @2800MHz/1.13V - 48.88W-5.60W=*43.28W* - Idle* 35°C* - T_cpu_1* 43,75°C* - T_cpu_2 *51,50°C* - T_cpu_3 *44,25°C *  - Gehäuse *offen* - Arctic Cooling Freezer Xtreme
Athlon1000TB - Intel Core2Quad Q8200 @2800MHz/1.13V - 48.88W-5.60W=*43.28W* - Idle* 37°C* - T_cpu_1* 45,25°C* - T_cpu_2 *53,50°C* - T_cpu_3 *46,75°C *  - Gehäuse *geschlossen* - Arctic Cooling Freezer Xtreme

Klammerwerte=offenes Gehäuse
*1) Kontrollrechnung:*
(T_cpu1 - T_cpu_idle)* 8.25°C* *(8,75°C)*
(T_cpu3 - T_cpu_2) *6.50°C  (7,25°C)*

*2) CPU und Wärmeleitpaste*
(T_cpu1-Tcpu_idle)/(P_last - P_idle) *0.19 °C/W (0.20°C/W)*

*3) Gehäuselüftung *
(T_cpu3 - T_cpu_idle) *9.75°C (9.75°C)*

*4) (Luft)-Kühler und Gehäuselüftung (zusammen)*
(T_cpu2-Tcpu_1)/(P_last - P_idle) *0.19 °C/W (0.17 °C/W)*

*5) (Luft)-Kühler ohne Einfluss Gehäuselüftung *
(T_Gehäuselüftung - T_beides)     * -2°C*

Heißt für mich, dass die Gehäusebelüftung gut ist. Macht ja fast keinen Unterschied, ob das Gehäuse offen oder geschlossen ist.


----------



## IRadio (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kühlerleistung - keine Angabe der Wärmewiderstandes?*



Athlon1000TB schrieb:


> Heißt für mich, dass die Gehäusebelüftung gut ist. Macht ja fast keinen Unterschied, ob das Gehäuse offen oder geschlossen ist.


Schock für mich - du hast nach den Zahlen Recht. Hmmmm Denkfehler bei mir ...  Grübel....

Wo saugt dein CPU-Lüfter an - im Gehäuse oder direkt von Draussen ?

Vielleicht habe ich auch einen anderen Denkfehler drin. 
Wenn die Gehäuselüftung gut ist, kommt ja dauernd genügend frische Luft in den Rechner hinenin. Dann ist die letzte Temperatur nicht relevant für die Eingangslufttemp des Kühlers, und man müsste den jetzigen Punkt 3 fallenlassen, weil er so nicht geht......


----------



## Blechdesigner (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kühlerleistung - keine Angabe der Wärmewiderstandes?*

^^Lass mal unter dem CPU-Kühler eine VGA arbeiten die nicht die ganze Luft nach außen befördert (obwohl sie von der Rückseite, je nach Model, schon genug Abwärme produzieren kann), 
sondern den Größtteil im Case selbst verstreut (natürlich auch unter Last).
Dieser Mix lässt die CaseTemp ordentlich steigen, und somit auch die Luft mit der der CPU-Kühler dann schlußendlich arbeiten muss (5-10K Differenz zu Außen sind da keine Seltenheit).


----------



## Athlon1000TB (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kühlerleistung - keine Angabe der Wärmewiderstandes?*

Genau an Punkt 3 stimmt was nicht.
Ich schätze einfach mal das die Gehäusetemperatur bei mir ca. 2°C Wärmer ist als die Außentemperatur, da die CPU nur 2 °C kälter wurde.
Ist ein normaler Doppelturmkühler, also saugt er die Gehäuseluft an. Ja, ich hab ne gute Belüftung.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DvAmTmWfhvQ
In dem Video "sieht" man den Luftstrom in einem Gehäuse. Da sieht man sehr gut, dass die Luft nur ganz kurz im Gehäuse verweilt(1:45 minute). In Zeiten von 12cm Lüfter geht das bestimmt auch nochmal schneller.
Viel Zeit hat sie nicht sich zu erwärmen.



Blechdesigner schrieb:


> ^^Lass mal unter dem CPU-Kühler eine VGA  arbeiten die nicht die ganze Luft nach außen befördert (obwohl sie von  der Rückseite, je nach Model, schon genug Abwärme produzieren kann),
> sondern den Größtteil im Case selbst verstreut (natürlich auch unter Last).
> Dieser  Mix lässt die CaseTemp ordentlich steigen, und somit auch die Luft mit  der der CPU-Kühler dann schlußendlich arbeiten muss (5-10K Differenz zu  Außen sind da keine Seltenheit).


Das kann ich mir vorstellen. Teste ich später nach. Muss dann auch los.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Kühlerleistung - keine Angabe der Wärmewiderstandes?*

Amüsantes Vorhaben habe ich hier verpasst...




IRadio schrieb:


> Gut, einverstanden. Betrachten wir die naximal mögliche und die "bequem mögliche" "Kühlleistung" beide als interessante Parameter.
> Aber schon die Simpelbetrachtung, die ich gerade gemacht habe, könnte für High-End-Kühler bedeuten, dass deren "Kühlleistung" erst bei sehr niedrigen Drehzahlen überhaupt (signifikant) abnimmt.



"könnte" ausgehend von deiner Theorie. "garantiert nicht", wenn man mal von diversen Praxismessungen ausgehen, die bei stark reduzierten Drehzahlen deutlich höhere Temperaturen ergeben.
Theorien, die die Realität nicht erklären, sind gelinde gesagt wertlos 



> Aber entsprechend deinem Vorschlag müsste man nun 2 Betrachtungen machen - welches Rth erreiche ich maximal (und bei welchem Durchfluss), und welches Verhalten habe ich bei verringertem Durchfluss. Denkt mal ans Auto - das ist wie mit dem Drehmoment - "Zieht das Ding von unten raus", oder läufts nur ab einem bestimmten Durchfluss halbwegs gut ?  Auch das wäre eine ganz einfache Kennlinie, bei der man Sinn ( oder Unsinn) erhöhter Mengen Wasser viel klarer Bestimmen könnte - denke an das obige Simpelbeispiel.



Welcher Klarheit mangelt es den bisherigen Temperatur/Durchflusskennlinien bei einer definierten Verlustleistung, alias praktische Testergebnisse?




> Man könnte verschiedene Wege gehen:
> - Man nimmt das Oberteil einer CPU und setzt eine Heizung drunter, die dem Die entspricht, dann hat man den kompletten Heatspreader simuliert. Dann passen die Ergebnisse genau zu einer CPU.



Dummerweise aber zu keiner einzigen der in einem DIE gemessenen Temperaturen. Weswegen derartige Teststationen auch quasi gar nicht mehr verwendet werden.



> - Man nimmt als Referenz die Oberfläche einer (grossen) CPU, oder einfach eine Referenzfläche (Say 3*3 cm) Dann sind alle Kühlerdaten erstmal vergleichbar, aber man müsste jeder CPU einen kleinen Korrektur-Rth zuordnen. Wo wäre das Problem?



Aufwand/Nutzen-Verhältnis. Natürlich kannst du alle möglichen Korrekturfaktoren irgendwo mit einberechnen. Aber am Ende hast du dutzende Werte, die du berücksichtigen musst, und um sie exakt z



> Ich könnte aber auch einfach eine Kurve angeben - Rth in Abhängigkeit von der Luftmenge (wäre noch ein machbarer Messaufwand). Dann könnte ich jede gewünschte Lüfter-Kühler-Kombination (wenigstens nach den Papierdaten) auf ihre Eigenschaften vorhersagen - und das wäre WIRKLICH mehr als das, was man heute tut oder kann.



Kannst du nicht, weil du die Luftmenge nicht auf dem Papier hast. Dazu brauchst du zumindest noch eine Luftwiderstand/Strömungsgeschwindigkeitskurve des Kühlkörpers und eine Durchsatz/statischer Druck Kurve des in Frage kommenden Lüfters. (für exakte Angaben muss zusätzlich zumindest bei einigen Lüftern noch die Richtung des ausgehenden Luftstroms berücksichtigt werden, vor allem die Totpunktcharakterisitik)
Letztere wirst du aber für kaum einen Lüfter bekommen -> was nützt es dir, wenn du mit viel Aufwand die anderen Werte ermittelst? Am Ende musst du doch wieder testen.




IRadio schrieb:


> Natürlich wäre es ein Vorteil wenn der Hersteller die karten auf den Tisch legt - oder jemand anders die Dinger einmal ordentlich vermisst. Dann hätte man schon was in der hand, was ich wohl ausreichend nachgewiesen habe.



Wie "vermisst" man den z.B. die Leistung einer einzelnen Heatpipe? Die Wärmeausbreitung im Kühlerboden?




> sei einerseits nicht so anspruchsvoll. Wenn man eine Kühlanlage auf 5 Grad vorhersagen könnte, ist das viel besser als die jetzigen (auch guten) Fachleutekommentare. Ich denke dabei auch an die Fälle von "meine Temp ist soundso, ich habe andere Lüfter genommen..... hat da HEUTE von Euch kjemand eine so klare Vorestellung von den Konsequenzen ?
> (Da wäre ja auch schon eine Aussage über die mögliche DIFFERENZ wertvoll, z,B. "der leisere ist etwa 1 grad coretemp schlechter..".)



Äh: Du bist dir schon darüber im klaren, dass allein Temperatursensoren, deren Anzeigewerte du hier vorraussagen möchtest, eine Ungenauigkeit von ±10 K haben? Und du deinerseits deine Ausgangsvariablen aus ebenso ungenauen Temperaturmesswerten beziehst und aus Leistungsmesswerten, die vermutlich noch ungenauer sind?
Wenn du eine auf 25 K genau Berechnung hinbekommst, wäre das schon ziemlich gut, 5 K sind imho vollkommen unmöglich.



> Nun, soweit ich Aerodynamik verstehe, bekommst  du nichtlineare Zusammenhänge vor allem dann, wenn du Umschläge von linearer in turbulente Strömungen hast bzw. diese sich verändern.



Nichtlinear sind so ziemlich alle aerodynamischen Zusammenhänge (meist quadratisch, z.T. kubistisch). Was du meinst, ist diskontinuirlich. Das hast du unmittelbar tatsächlich nur bei diesem Übergang zu befürchten, der vermutlich weit unterhalb des relevanten Bereiches liegt. Aber auch eine Verkettung einfach exponentieller Relationen kann extreme Komplexität erreichen. Und im 
Falle der Belüftung hast du
Grenzschicht->Wärmeabfuhr
Luftdurchsatz->Wärmeabfuhr
Luftgeschwindigkeit->Grenzschicht
Luftwiderstand<->Luftgeschwindigkeit
Luftgeschwindigkeit<->statischer Druck
statischer Druck<->Luftdurchsatz
Drehzahl->statischer Druck
Drehzahl->Luftdurchsatz
Drehzahl->Lautstärke
Luftgeschwindigkeit->Lautstärke

Jede einzelne dieser Interaktionen mag, bei sonst konstenten Bedingungen, durch eine einfache, anhand von drei Punkten (und einer davon ist 0/0) defnierbare, Kurve beschrieben werden. Aber der Nutzer will letztendlich die Gesamtheit all dieser Interaktionen, nämlich die Relation Wämeabfuhr<->Lautstärke wissen. Und die zu beschreiben ist so komplex, dass man in der Industrie lieber Einzelfall-Simulationen durchführt.



> _Lamellenabstände_
> Jo. Und wieviel?
> Und ich glaube nicht, dass es Soooo viel ausmacht. Ich schriebs an Uter.
> Schaun wer mal ?



Zumindest bei Radiatoren reicht es aus, um die Abstände zwischen zwei Produkten um mehrere Kelvin zu verschieben, je nach Lüfterdrehzahl. (bei angemessener Heizleistung versteht sich. Bei nem 480er Radiator mit hoher Drehzahl an einer CPU als Heizquelle messen Test natürlich sowieso nur noch Zehntel-K Unterschiede. Das sind dann aber trotzdem 20%  )




IRadio schrieb:


> Das genau will ich NICHT. Ganz im Gegenteil.
> 
> Am liebsten würde ich es auf die drei Rth (Widerstände) CPU, WLP-Übergang, Kühler beschränken. Was interessiert mich, ob der LuKü mit drei guten oder mit 5 schlechten heatpipes arbeitet? Was interessiert mich, ob der Küherlboden gutes oder schlechtes Kupfer ist?
> Wenn er die Wärme von unten an die Rippen bringt, gibts da einen Rth - und den wüsste ich gern.



Da gibt es garantiert nicht "einen" Rth. Allein schon die Abhängigkeit der Heatpipeleistung vom Temperaturbereich wird für einen komplexen Zusammenhang sorgen.
Genauso utopisch es übrigens auch, den Übergang von der CPU zum Kühlkörper mit einem Rth WLP zu beschreiben. Dieser Übergang ist zum aller größten Teil von der Kontaktgeometrie abhängig. Die Wärmeleitpast dient nur dazu, die schlimmsten Stellen auszubessern.




> Schon nach diesen wenigen Erkenmntnissen hier glaube ich, dass die Industrie nur aus einem oder zwei Gründen diese Werte nicht angibt:
> 
> - Wenn man einmal sehen würde, wie ähnlich die Teile in der High-End-Klasse eigentlich sind, wäre der ganzen Diskussion Über Leistung der Boden entzogen. Kaufentscheidung wäre schnell entweder nach Desigm oder nach dem besten Papierfwert gefällt.[/
> 
> - wenn man einmal sehen würde, das bei den fast ganz ähnlichen High-Endkühlern eigentlich der Lüfter (oder noch viel genauer - der Luftstrom, den er durch den Kühler bringt) entscheidend ist....... dann währe jede Wahl doch viel faktischer durchführbar, gell ?



Wer einfach nur auf der Suche nach einem vernünftigen Kühlkörper ist, wird seine Entscheidungen kurzerhand nach einem Test mit Referenzlüfter fällen. Da liegen die Verhältnisse genau so auf den Tisch, wie du es beabsichtigst - und mit deutlich präziseren Abständen, als du sie je errechnen kannst.
In der Praxis ist es aber eben gerade der beiliegende Lüfter, der riesige Unterschiede in Sachen P/L ergibt.


sooo, genug verzögerte Manöverkritik, n bissl was spezielles zum vorgeschlagenen Verfahren:




IRadio schrieb:


> *3) Gehäuselüftung *
> Eine Beurteilung der Gehäuselüftung bekommt man aus der Differenz zwischen (T_cpu3 - T_cpu_idle) .
> Das ist in etwa die Erhöhung der Innentemperatur des Rechners, gemessen an der CPU-Oberfläche.



2 Sekunden nach Ende der Belastung wirst du noch einiges Einfluss durch die Wärmekapazität des Kühlkörpers haben, auch bei Luftkühlern. Vermutlich wird bei vielen übemäßig gut belüfteten Gehäusen, wie sie heute möglich sind, überhaupt keine Abschätzung möglich sein, ohne die Lufttemperatur zu messen, weil die Wärmekapzität des Kühlers im Vergleich zu dessen Leistung zu groß ist relativ zur Wärmekapazität der Luft im Gehäuse im Vergleich zum Durchsatz der Gehäuselüfter.



> Je nachdem kann man den Versuch auch mit offenem Gehäuse wiederholen. Dann enthält das Kühlerergebnis (fast) nur noch den Anteil Kühler (mit seiner Lüftung).



In einem typischen ATX-Gehäuse kann die Luft nicht frei vom Kühler abströmen, du wirst auch mit offenem Seitenteil einen erheblichen Teil an Rezirkulation haben. In vielen Systemen könnten die Leistungswerte mit offenem Gehäuse und ohne Gehäusebelüftung sogar schlechter ausfallen, als geschlossen und mit einer gerichteten Lüftung, die Zu- und Abluft separiert.


----------



## IRadio (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Kühlerleistung - keine Angabe der Wärmewiderstandes?*

Hi, ich antworte mal im allgemeinen, für eine eine detallierte Auseinandersetztung mit den Einzelthemen habe ich momentan keinen Zeit.

Leider schwankst du in deiner Argumentation ziemlich, denn einerseits machts du die technische Betrachung beliebig kompliziert (du musst nicht denken, dass mir diese Zusammenhänge unbekannt sind) andereseits beklagst du meine Einführung einiger weniger Werte als zu kompliziert. ("Aufwand-Nutzen-Verhältnis").

Du wirfst all die Fragen auf, die man bei einer Blackboxbetrachtung aussen vor lassen kann - imho hast du die Grundidee der Vorgehensweise - das Ziel - nicht verstanden: eine EINFACHE Methode mit eine klaren Ziel einer Bewertung weniger, aber wichtiger Dinge (und da gehört z.B. die Lautstärke erstmal NICHT dazu).

Z.B. Bezüglich der Temperaturmessungen - mir ist klar, dass da einige Abweichungen drin sind, aber du übersiehst der Unterschied zwischen Absolut-und Relativgenauigkeit. Und da hier letztlich Temperaturdifferenzen berechnet werden, spielt die Absolutgenauigkeit keine Rolle. 

Darüber hinaus übersiehst du, das sich die beschriebene Vorgehensweise erst aus eine ganz anderen Frage entwickelt hat, und durch aus noch nicht als fertig zu bezeichnen ist. Du reisst Sätze aus dem Zusammenhang, die im Rahmen einer Diskussion gesagt wurden - das sind nicht die endgültigen Schlussfolgerungen oder Erkenntnisse. 

Abschliessend möchte ich anmerken, dass ich deine detaillierte Stellungnahme - in all ihrer Unlogik - anerkenne, aber der gleich zu Beginn gegebene Hinweis des Amüsements ist für einen Moderator völlig unangemessen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Kühlerleistung - keine Angabe der Wärmewiderstandes?*



IRadio schrieb:


> Hi, ich antworte mal im allgemeinen, für eine eine detallierte Auseinandersetztung mit den Einzelthemen habe ich momentan keinen Zeit.
> 
> Leider schwankst du in deiner Argumentation ziemlich, denn einerseits machts du die technische Betrachung beliebig kompliziert (du musst nicht denken, dass mir diese Zusammenhänge unbekannt sind) andereseits beklagst du meine Einführung einiger weniger Werte als zu kompliziert. ("Aufwand-Nutzen-Verhältnis").
> 
> Du wirfst all die Fragen auf, die man bei einer Blackboxbetrachtung aussen vor lassen kann



Ich bezeichne eine Ermittlung der Werte mit der hinreichenden Genauigkeit und unter Austestung der relevanten Parameter als zu aufwendig. Und ich nutze exemplarisch eine detaillierte Betrachtung einer Verknüpfungskette, um darzulegen, warum so viele Parameter berücksichtigt werden müssen, wenn das Endergebnis eine Aussagekraft haben soll.
Wenn du das ganze komplett als Blackbox behandelst, dann musst du schlichtweg alle Kombinationen aus Eingangsgrößen (Temperaturbereich, Heizleistung, Lüfterdurchsätze und Luftdrücke als Minimum, dringend empfohlen ein paar Beispiele aus der Serienstreuung von Kühlerboden- und IHS-Formen) durchprobieren. Und erst nachdem du das gemacht hast, kannst du gucken, ob du Korrelationen findest und anhand dieser extrapolieren.
Was du machst, ist das genaue Gegenteil eines Blackbox-Ansatzes und auch von wissenschaftlicher Arbeitsweise: Du postulierst einen extrem einfachen, falschen Kausalzusammenhang und willst jetzt ein paar unpräzise Messwerte zur Ermittlung der wenigen, von dir vorgesehenen Variablen verwenden.



> imho hast du die Grundidee der Vorgehensweise - das Ziel - nicht verstanden: eine EINFACHE Methode mit eine klaren Ziel einer Bewertung weniger, aber wichtiger Dinge



Komplexe Probleme lassen sich i.d.R. nicht durch einfache Methoden abschließend beschreiben. Das gilt auch hier, wie dargelegt. Man kann sie in Spezialfällen auf einfache Art annähern - ein Beispiel wären klassische Kühlertests. Eine derartige praxisorientierte Näherung willst du aber nicht, du willst eine theoretische Beschreibung erstellen.



> (und da gehört z.B. die Lautstärke erstmal NICHT dazu).



Na wenn die Lautstärke für dich keine Rolle bei einem Kühler spielt, dann weiß ich auch nicht mehr. Preis berücksichtigst du, soweit ich das sehen kann, auch nicht in deinen Formeln und Platzverbrauch auch nicht. Für den praktischen Einsatz bleibt somit nur noch eine einzige Kenngröße übrig -Leistung- und die kann, wenn man die anderen Faktoren beliebig varrieren, in dem man beliebig teure/große Kühlkörper mit beliebigen Lüftern kombiniert.



> Z.B. Bezüglich der Temperaturmessungen - mir ist klar, dass da einige Abweichungen drin sind, aber du übersiehst der Unterschied zwischen Absolut-und Relativgenauigkeit. Und da hier letztlich Temperaturdifferenzen berechnet werden, spielt die Absolutgenauigkeit keine Rolle.



Wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe, dann möchtest du mit deinen Berechnungen die Absoluttemperatur eines anderen Systems mit einem bestimmten Kühler vorraussagen können. Hierfür ist die Absolutgenauigkeit von belang. Für die Bestimmung der Rahmenparameter (siehe oben) auch. Davon abgesehen ist über den Temperaturbereich, den Luftkühlungen aufweisen können, auch die Relativgenauigkeit miserabel.



> Darüber hinaus übersiehst du, das sich die beschriebene Vorgehensweise erst aus eine ganz anderen Frage entwickelt hat, und durch aus noch nicht als fertig zu bezeichnen ist. Du reisst Sätze aus dem Zusammenhang, die im Rahmen einer Diskussion gesagt wurden - das sind nicht die endgültigen Schlussfolgerungen oder Erkenntnisse.



Soweit ich erkennen kann, wurden die von mir aufgezeigten Probleme im weiteren Threadverlauf nicht berücksichtigt. Das ich die Zusammenhänge gekürzt habe, war schlichtweg dem Platz geschuldet.


----------



## IRadio (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Kühlerleistung - keine Angabe der Wärmewiderstandes?*

Schon user beider Grundverständnis ist unterschiedlich.

*Alle* komplexen Probleme lassen sich mit enstsprechenden Vereinfachung auch einfach(er) beschreiben. Für die Wertwertbarkeit der Ergebnisse solcher Modell muss man sich den Einfluss der vereinfachung klarmachen, dann kann man die Ergebnisse mit einer entsprechenden Validität verwenden. Das ist sowohl absoluter Standrad, als auch bittere Notwendigkeit, weil man kaum ein physikalisch-technischen Zusammenhang WIRKLICH genau beschreiben kann. 

Wenn ich an einem Kühler den Wärmewiderstand messen will, von CPU-Trennebene Kühlerseitig bis Lufttemperatur, dann brauche ich die Temperatur der Kühlerfläche, die übetragene Leistung und die Lufttemperatur - thats it. Eis ist dann vollkommen wurscht, ob das Wakü oder heatpipe ist, und alle damit zusammenhängende Parameter kann man ignorieren (und man kann natürlich auch keine Aussage darüber machen).

Du kannst mir ja mal sagen, was an diesem "Kausalzusammenhang" falsch sein soll.

Von dieser Grundidee bin ich ausgegangen. Das wollte ich ursprünglich haben, um mir für einen Highend-rechner einen ausreichenden (nicht top) Kühler aussuchen zu können.

Dabei ist die Methode herausgekommen, zumindest die WLP mit erstaunlich wenig Aufwand (nämlich gar keinem) erstaunlich genau beurteilen zu können - ohne sie zu öffnen oder um einen Hinweis darauf zu bekommen, dass Öffnen und Erneuern eine gute Idee wäre. (Das würde z.B. im Lieblingsfall der User ("meine CPU ist zu heiss") gleich von Anfang klären, OB es seine WLP ist, oder ob man gleich nach Kühler, Lüfter und Gehäuselüftung schaut.)

Die Beurteilung der Kühler selber ist so nur begrenzt möglich - der Ersatz der Lufttemperaturmessungen durch die vorhandenen MoBo-Anzeigen ist eben nur halb richtig, z.B. weil die Eingangsluft der Kühler nicht unbedingt die Temp hat, die ein Mobo-sensor anzeigt, weil die Luft von draussen kommt.....

Nein, ich habe nicht nach Lautstärke gefragt. Man kann aus dem Gesagten ANTWORTEN finden zu dem Thema - z.B. warum und wieviel man die Luftmenge herunterregeln kann, wenn keine Vollast anliegt, was natürlich günstigere Bedingungen für Leiserechnerfans ergibt...all das hätte man weiter ausarbeiten können, wenn ein wenig Interesse dagewesen wäre.

Das du dich stattdessen auf die nebelwerfende Argumentation der Hertellerseite schlägst, und über Schaufelblattprofil und Lamellen-Strömungstechnik diekutieren willst, verstehe ich nicht. Muss ich aber auch nicht. 

Lass uns über den Wert dieses Threads in Anstand verschiedener Meinung sein - ich habe mehr gefunden, als ich wollte, ich habe die panische Angst der Hersteller erlebt, sich auf ein solches Thema einzulassen, und die freundliche Mitarbeit einiger weniger.

Wenn du dich dem nicht anschliessen willst, ist das Deine Sache, und mir ist das egal


----------



## Athlon1000TB (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Kühlerleistung - keine Angabe der Wärmewiderstandes?*

Für mich hat dieser Thread auch einen gewissen Wert. Hab leider momentan auch keine Zeit daran weiterzuarbeiten. 
Aber hab mir letztens auch einen PC zusammengebaut. Ich wusste ja das der 6 Zylinder von Intel hitzig sein kann. Im idle war alles in Ordnung. Aber unter Last hatte ich einen ungewöhnlich hohen und schnellen anstieg der Temperatur. Ging ziemlich schnell in richtung 90°C
Da konnte ich direkt sagen, dass was mit dem Wärmeübergang zum Kühlkörper nicht stimmt.--> Wärmeleitpaste kontrollieren
Was ich dann auch getan habe. Hab die Folie auf dem Kühlerboden vergessen zu entfernen
Danach war alles inordnung. Einmal durchgerechnet den Wärmwiederstand der Paste --> passt. Hab sogar einen sehr guten Wert rausgehabt.
Dann den Wärmeübergang am Grafikchip durchgerechnet. Noch besser, da der Chip keinen Heatspreader hat und direkten Kontakt zu den Heatpipes. Ich glaube da kam 0.05 raus. Wird etwas mehr sein, da die Platine der Grafikkarte ja auch etwas Strom benötigt.
Aber so konnte ich mit einfachen Mitteln herausfinden, ob alle Kühler richtig montiert sind. 
Deswegen hat der Thread schon einen gewissen Wert für mich. Evtl. kommen wir ja mal weiter, wenn mehr Zeit da ist.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Kühlerleistung - keine Angabe der Wärmewiderstandes?*



IRadio schrieb:


> Wenn ich an einem Kühler den Wärmewiderstand messen will, von CPU-Trennebene Kühlerseitig bis Lufttemperatur, dann brauche ich die Temperatur der Kühlerfläche, die übetragene Leistung und die Lufttemperatur - thats it. Eis ist dann vollkommen wurscht, ob das Wakü oder heatpipe ist, und alle damit zusammenhängende Parameter kann man ignorieren (und man kann natürlich auch keine Aussage darüber machen).
> 
> Du kannst mir ja mal sagen, was an diesem "Kausalzusammenhang" falsch sein soll.
> 
> Von dieser Grundidee bin ich ausgegangen. Das wollte ich ursprünglich haben, um mir für einen Highend-rechner einen ausreichenden (nicht top) Kühler aussuchen zu können.



Unter Berücksichtigung der Zielsetzung ist zunächst einmal falsch, dass der "Wärmewiderstand des Kühler_körper_s" in einem direkten Zusammenhang mit der Kühlleistung steht, die für gewöhnlich die Qualität eines Kühlers ausmacht. Letztere lässt sich ohne Berücksichtigung der Belüftung nicht einmal annähernd beurteilen. Und auch die von dir wegvereinfachte Passgenauigkeit von Kühlerboden und IHS verursacht bereits größere Unterschiede, als die von dir suggerierte/beabsichtigte Vorhersagegenauigkeit.

Bezüglich Heatpipes kannst du ja bei Gelegenheit messen, was für einen Rth du bei einem passiven System auf der Basis temperaturunempfindlicher (mobile-)Hardware bei 90+°C Komponententemperatur ermittelst, und welchen beim winterlichen Extrem-OC mit -20 °C kalter Luft. Vielleicht glaubst du ja dann, dass es sowas wie einen Arbeitspunkt gibt...
Und ehe jetzt ein "das spielt doch im normalen keine Rolle" kommt: Tut es sehr wohl, denn auch eine sehr heizstarke CPU (Centurion-OC anyone?) kann sehr wohl den Großteil der Flüssigkeit einer unzureichenden, für einen zu niedrigen Arbeitspunkt abgestimmten Heatpipe in die Gasphase bringen und dann hast du auf einmal die Wärmeleitfähigkeit eines Dampf gefüllten Rohres...



> (Das würde z.B. im Lieblingsfall der User ("meine CPU ist zu heiss") gleich von Anfang klären, OB es seine WLP ist, oder ob man gleich nach Kühler, Lüfter und Gehäuselüftung schaut.)
> 
> Die Beurteilung der Kühler selber ist so nur begrenzt möglich - der Ersatz der Lufttemperaturmessungen durch die vorhandenen MoBo-Anzeigen ist eben nur halb richtig, z.B. weil die Eingangsluft der Kühler nicht unbedingt die Temp hat, die ein Mobo-sensor anzeigt, weil die Luft von draussen kommt.....



Yeah, würde es. Unmittelbar nachdem der User die Stromversorung des Mainboards umgelötet hat, um die Leistungsaufnahme der CPU mit hinreichender Genauigkeit zu messen.



> Nein, ich habe nicht nach Lautstärke gefragt. Man kann aus dem Gesagten ANTWORTEN finden zu dem Thema - z.B. warum und wieviel man die Luftmenge herunterregeln kann, wenn keine Vollast anliegt, was natürlich günstigere Bedingungen für Leiserechnerfans ergibt...



Man darf gespannt sein, ob deine "Antworten", die du zur Strömungsoptimierung eines Kühlkörpers aus Messungen ohne Berücksichtigung der Strömung ziehst, experimentellen Kontrollen standhalten werden...



> Das du dich stattdessen auf die nebelwerfende Argumentation der Hertellerseite schlägst,



"Seite" ja? Ich vermute mal, damit haben wir den Punkt erreicht, an dem die Diskussion über physikalische Gegebenheiten beendet ist?



> Lass uns über den Wert dieses Threads in Anstand verschiedener Meinung sein
> ...
> Wenn du dich dem nicht anschliessen willst, ist das Deine Sache, und mir ist das egal


 
Wenn ein Thread einen Wert suggeriert, den er nicht annähernd bieten kann, dann mag das dir egal sein, aber ist nicht "meine Sache", sonder etwas, dass man öffentlich festhalten sollte, damit Leute ohne physikalisches Verständnis nicht blind Zahlenspielerein hinterherlaufen. Sonst endet das wieder wie z.B. gewisse "Netzteilrechner"...


----------



## IRadio (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Kühlerleistung - keine Angabe der Wärmewiderstandes?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Unter Berücksichtigung der Zielsetzung ist zunächst einmal falsch, dass der "Wärmewiderstand des Kühler_körper_s" in einem direkten Zusammenhang mit der Kühlleistung steht, die für gewöhnlich die Qualität eines Kühlers ausmacht.


Nunja, damit vermischt du erstmals zwei verschiedene Dinge, die so in diesem Thread nie bahandelt worde sind. 

Der Wärmewiderstand eines metallischen Kühlkörpers hängt von allem Möglichen ab, aber in der Regel nicht von der übertragenen Leistung. Es ist nämlich ein Spezifischer Wärmewiderstand, bei dem die übetragene leistung gerade in relation zu einer Temperaturdifferenz gesetzt wird. Du musst mathematisch schon ziemliche Klimmzüpge machen, wenn du jetzt Wermewiderstand in Relation zur leistung setzen willst.

Gerade im Falle von heatpipe - oder Wasserkühlern habe wir aber genau das Gegenteil, ab einer gewissen Übetragenen Leistung ändert sich die Differenztemperatur unlinear, was einer Veränderung des Wärmewiderstands gleichkommt, ab diese Leistung hat der Wärmewiderstand dann eine Abhängigkeit von der Leistung.  


Das folgende bezieht sich wohl auf "Qualität des Kühlers"


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Letztere lässt sich ohne Berücksichtigung der Belüftung nicht einmal annähernd beurteilen.


Erstens stimme ich dem nicht zu.
zweitens habe ich nirgendwo behauptet, die Qualität eines Kühlers beurteilen zu wollen.
Ganz im Gegenteil - im Thread findet sich die ausdrückliche und fett dargestellte Aussage, dieses *nicht tun zu wollen.*


Drittens ist es eine Frage des Bewertungsmaßstabes, wie man "Qualität" beurteilt - das kann sowohl die Vernickelung, die Lebensdauer, die Haltbarkeit der Farbe, oder das Künstlerische Design sein. 

Ich würde zustimmen, wenn du für die beurteilung der KÜHLLEiSTUNG die Belüftung mit einbeziehst. Bei einer Annahme, dies mit der Mitgelieferten Belüftung zu machen, fällt dies auch weg. 


Wenn du dauernd Dinge annimmst und Ziele unterstellst, die in diesem Thread garnicht vorhanden sind, wirst du natürlich zu deinen ganz persönlichen Schlussfolgerungen und Ergebnissen kommen. Du kannst das dann ja gerne mal selber zechnisch weiterbetreiben, ich bin sehr interssiert, ob du da zu irgendwelchen Ergebnissen kommst.  



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und auch die von dir wegvereinfachte Passgenauigkeit von Kühlerboden und IHS verursacht bereits größere Unterschiede, als die von dir suggerierte/beabsichtigte Vorhersagegenauigkeit.


Da ich (für das Rth des Kühlers) die Temperatur am Kühlerboden selbst betrachten will, spielt die Passgenauigkeit erstmal keine Rolle. In dem Falle schlägt sich die Ungenauigkeit dem Rth der WLP zu.

Suggeriert habe ich garnichts - gehofft und gewünscht habe ich. 
Du bist aber gerne mal eingeladen, den test für deine WLP mals selber zu machen, vielleicht gewinnst du dann auch praktische Einsichten über die Genauigkeit über deine Theretische Kritik hinaus. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bezüglich Heatpipes kannst du ja bei Gelegenheit messen, was für einen Rth du bei einem passiven System auf der Basis temperaturunempfindlicher (mobile-)Hardware bei 90+°C Komponententemperatur ermittelst, und welchen beim winterlichen Extrem-OC mit -20 °C kalter Luft. Vielleicht glaubst du ja dann, dass es sowas wie einen Arbeitspunkt gibt...



Mir würde es genügen, die im ursprünglichen Ziel genannte einfach Zahl des Rth eines Luftkühlers mit beiliegendem Lüfter  bei Zaumtemperaturen zu haben. Die weitere Wissenschaftliche Erweiterung auf Extremtemperaturen und die dazugehörige Theoretische Untermauerung überlasse ich gerne dir.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und ehe jetzt ein "das spielt doch im normalen keine Rolle" kommt: Tut es sehr wohl, denn auch eine sehr heizstarke CPU (Centurion-OC anyone?) kann sehr wohl den Großteil der Flüssigkeit einer unzureichenden, für einen zu niedrigen Arbeitspunkt abgestimmten Heatpipe in die Gasphase bringen und dann hast du auf einmal die Wärmeleitfähigkeit eines Dampf gefüllten Rohres...


Jo, wenn die hersteller sich mal outen würden, bis zu welche Leistung (und wenn temperaturabhängig, die Kurven dazu) ihre hetapipes linear arbeiten, oder Welches maximale leistung sie übetragen könne, würde ich solche daten auch gerne nehmen. 
Du scheinst wieder zu unterstellen, dass ich die daten ermitteln wollte. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Yeah, würde es. Unmittelbar nachdem der User die Stromversorung des Mainboards umgelötet hat, um die Leistungsaufnahme der CPU mit hinreichender Genauigkeit zu messen.


Deine provokanten Sprüche kannst du gern stecken lassen.

Stattdessen würde mich interessieren, welche Methode du vorschlägst, um bessere Basis für die Beurteilung einer Kühlersituation aus der Ferne zu bekommen.

Mit kalibrierten, Gould, Wayne kerr, und sonstigen Messgeräten kann ich im Labor alles untersuchen, und ich habe sie auch alle hier. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Man darf gespannt sein, ob deine "Antworten", die du zur Strömungsoptimierung eines Kühlkörpers aus Messungen ohne Berücksichtigung der Strömung ziehst, experimentellen Kontrollen standhalten werden...


kannst du mir die Stelle zeigen, an der ich qualitativ oder quantitativ als gültig bezeichnete Aussagen über Strömungsoptimierung AN EINMEM KÜHLKÖRPER gemacht habe ?

Und, legst du diesen Maßstab der Anforderungen auch in einem Thread an, in dem Über- und Unterdruck in Gehäusen diskutuert wird? Dem Sinn des Doppeln von Lüftern ? DSem Sinn einer maximalen Coretemp ohne Angabe der Umgebingstemperatur ?




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn ein Thread einen Wert suggeriert, den er nicht annähernd bieten kann, dann mag das dir egal sein, aber ist nicht "meine Sache", sonder etwas, dass man öffentlich festhalten sollte, damit Leute ohne physikalisches Verständnis nicht blind Zahlenspielerein hinterherlaufen. Sonst endet das wieder wie z.B. gewisse "Netzteilrechner"...


das Problem ist nicht, dass ich in meinem Thread eine Wert suggeriere.

Das Problem ist, dass du Inhalte und Ziele Unterstellst, die es nie gegeben hat. 

Aber halte du deine Meinung darüber ruhig öffentlich fest.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Kühlerleistung - keine Angabe der Wärmewiderstandes?*



IRadio schrieb:


> Das folgende bezieht sich wohl auf "Qualität des Kühlers"



Es bezieht sich auf "Kühlleistung", die im vorrangegangenen Satz als wichtigster Qualitätsaspekt bezeichnet wurde.



> wenn du für die beurteilung der KÜHLLEiSTUNG die Belüftung mit einbeziehst. Bei einer Annahme, dies mit der Mitgelieferten Belüftung zu machen, fällt dies auch weg.



In Anbetracht der multiplen Betriebsmöglichkeiten der Mitgelieferten Belüftung sowie der aus dieser resultierenden Sekundäreigenschaft Lautstärke (ohne die eine Betrachtung der Kühlleistung absurd ist. Die meisten High-End-Kühler werden bei den Drehzahlen, mit denen sie typischerweise betrieben werden, weniger leisten, als ein Boxed @max):
Nein.
Wenn man praxisrelevante Aussagen machen will, entfällt da gar nichts.



> Da ich (für das Rth des Kühlers) die Temperatur am Kühlerboden selbst betrachten will, spielt die Passgenauigkeit erstmal keine Rolle. In dem Falle schlägt sich die Ungenauigkeit dem Rth der WLP zu.



Damit hast du die Ungenaugikeit verschoben, aber nicht aus der Gesamtüberlegung entfernt. Du willst schließlich eine Vorhersage über die Gesamtkühlleistung machen. Und ob du da einen 5+K Fehler in deinem Wert für den Kühlkörper oder in deinem Wert für den Wärmeübergang zum Kühlkörper hast, ist eine Definitionsfrage, die am zusätzlichen 5K-Fehler des Ergebnisses nichts ändert.



> Suggeriert habe ich garnichts - gehofft und gewünscht habe ich.



Wenn ich dich dran erinnern darf:

"eine Methode ... mit der man WLP, Kühler, seine Lüftung und die Gehäuselüftung ziemlich gut in ihren Wirkungen beurteilen kann"

Bislang sehe ich hier eine Methode, mit der man die Einheit aus WLP und Kühler deutlich schlechter in ihrer Wirkung beurteilen kann, als mit herkömmlichen Testverfahren.




> Du bist aber gerne mal eingeladen, den test für deine WLP mals selber zu machen, vielleicht gewinnst du dann auch praktische Einsichten über die Genauigkeit über deine Theretische Kritik hinaus.



Wir können den Test gerne machen. Du versprichst, die Leistungsfähigkeit von Kühllösungen mathematisch beschreiben zu können, ich sage, du wirst mit deinen Verfahren meilenweit neben der Realität liegen.
Gegeben ist bei mir:
- Watercool Heatkiller 3.0
- QX9650, sagen wir mal bei Standardeinstellungen
(- ein Durchfluss von iirc 0,6 l/min. Kann zu Hause nochmal genauer nachgucken, aber deinen Ausführungen zu Folge ist die Bewegung des Mediums ja vernachlässigbar)
Gesucht:
deltaT CPU-Wasser (deltaT Luft spare ich mir aufgrund der einzigartigen Radiatorkonstellation mal)

Sobald ich deinen theoretisch ermittelten Wert habe, werde ich ihn praktisch überprüfen. Lastszenario kannst du frei definieren.



> Du scheinst wieder zu unterstellen, dass ich die daten ermitteln wollte.



Ich sage dir, dass du diese Daten kennen musst, um deine Verspechungen zu erfüllen.

Wenn ich dich nochmal daran erinnern darf: Du willst Kühlanlagen auf 5 Grad vorhersagen und Angaben wie "der leisere ist etwa 1 grad coretemp schlechter.." machen können...



> Stattdessen würde mich interessieren, welche Methode du vorschlägst, um bessere Basis für die Beurteilung einer Kühlersituation aus der Ferne zu bekommen.



Imho ist die bestmögliche die aktuell verwendete: Abgleich mir den Abständen in bestehenden Kühlertests unter Berücksichtigung der Abweichung in der Verlustleistung. Mehr ist ohne deutlich präzisere Messungen, darunter auch Messungen am individuellen, zu kühlenden System, kaum rauszuholen. Dazu wirken einfach zu viele nicht oder unzureichend erfassbare Faktoren ein.



> DSem Sinn einer maximalen Coretemp ohne Angabe der Umgebingstemperatur ?



Was ich welchen Threads mache, kannst du in diesen Threads nachlesen. Temperaturwerte abseits der Tjunc betrachte ich dabei i.d.R. sehr kritisch.



> das Problem ist nicht, dass ich in meinem Thread eine Wert suggeriere.



Siehe obige Zitate...


----------



## IRadio (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kühlerleistung - keine Angabe der Wärmewiderstandes?*



Athlon1000TB schrieb:


> Für mich hat dieser Thread auch einen gewissen Wert. Hab leider momentan auch keine Zeit daran weiterzuarbeiten.
> Aber hab mir letztens auch einen PC zusammengebaut. Ich wusste ja das der 6 Zylinder von Intel hitzig sein kann. Im idle war alles in Ordnung. Aber unter Last hatte ich einen ungewöhnlich hohen und schnellen anstieg der Temperatur. Ging ziemlich schnell in richtung 90°C
> Da konnte ich direkt sagen, dass was mit dem Wärmeübergang zum Kühlkörper nicht stimmt.--> Wärmeleitpaste kontrollieren
> Was ich dann auch getan habe. Hab die Folie auf dem Kühlerboden vergessen zu entfernen
> ...


Tja, wenn mans richtig versteht und richtig mit umgeht, bringts schon was. 

Auch ich habe momentan keinen Zeit. aber villeicht kommt das nochmal, wenn ich mal wieder Zeit für Hardware habe.


----------

